# Boundless Tresses order STILL unreceived



## Hairsoaper (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anyone ordered Boundless Tresses lately? I usually order it and receive it in a reasonable time, although I have heard others mention it took them too long to receive their orders. Well, I recommended it to my mother, and she placed her order and mailed the money order on April 29. When she hadn't received it by May 24 I tried to contact her on here and I see she no longer accepts PM's. So then I emailed her at the address from her Growth Specifics "contact" email from the website. I got NO reply. My Mom sent her another email June 6, and again NO reply, and to this day, NO order. This is just ridiculous! This is not the way to do business. Has anyone ordered anything lately?

*edited to remove name and correct dates


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 16, 2011)

I got NO reply. *My Mom sent her another email June 29*, and again NO reply, and to this day, NO order. This is just ridiculous! This is not the way to do business. Has anyone ordered anything lately?[/QUOTE]

Sorry but this date hasn't happened yet .  Anyway I never ordered, but maybe try posting in the vendor forum and see if you get more responses there on what to do.  Is there a phone# on the website you can call?  Otherwise, keep emailing, maybe some personal things going on which could be causing delay.  Good Luck!


----------



## hzlcreativity (Jun 16, 2011)

I have ordered and only one time in the past did it take longer. (I recommended the product to a friend)

However, it wasn't a very long time; I think maybe a few extra days. I attributed it to how she paid for her order (mailed a money order).


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah but two months? I think that's unreasonable. And not replying to inquiries is unprofessional.


----------



## Dommo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Yeah but two months? I think that's unreasonable. And not replying to inquiries is unprofessional.



Agreed! I don't play with my money and don't make excuses for bad business. How did you pay? through paypal?if so, file a claim or contact your bank and get your money back.


----------



## WyrdWay (Jun 16, 2011)

Call that number on the half of money order that she should still have they can tell you if it has been cashed.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 16, 2011)

I got mine without any delays. Could the money order be lost in the mail? I'm sure she will contact you. Maybe post in the vendor section.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jun 16, 2011)

You need to make sure she got the money order. But even so the owner SHOULD respond to emails...


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2011)

ordered only once but received it rather quick.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 16, 2011)

I only ordered once and I was happy with my order.  She even created a special coupon code for me so that I could try the product.  I don't know what's going on, but hopefully you'll hear from her soon regarding your order.  Good luck!


----------



## DarkHair (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't believe you posted her real name on here! 

I just contacted her for you, hopefully she's able to respond.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jun 16, 2011)

DarkHair said:


> I can't believe you posted her real name on here!
> 
> I just contacted her for you, hopefully she's able to respond.



Yep I did. It's not the first time her real name has been mentioned. And apparently she has a Youtube channel in her real name so I think it's  a nonissue. Anyway thanks for contacting her. I just need this resolved for my mom since I am the one who even recommended her product to her.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 16, 2011)

DarkHair said:


> I can't believe you posted her real name on here!
> 
> I just contacted her for you, hopefully she's able to respond.


Her name is already known.

I ordered once and got mine very swiftly and was pleased but this is when the business was fairly new. Perhaps she has many orders to keep up with or things could have been lost in the mail (I agree, two months and no contact is unreasonable) I'm sure she will get back to you now.


----------



## DrC (Jun 16, 2011)

Who's Caisha? I never seen that member name before.  Is she a seller??


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 16, 2011)

She is usually  on point with her orders.I hope she is OK.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope I don't have this problem with her. I really want to try her products. But I have to say maybe it's because a influx of orders now that her products are becoming popular that she's overwhelmed with orders.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jun 18, 2011)

...still no answer


----------



## Keen (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sure she will rectify this. I think this happened before due to personal issues (I think she gave birth or something). I've ordered a couple of times with no issue but I always check the latest threads to make sure she is fulfilling orders with no issues.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jun 18, 2011)

Keen said:


> I'm sure she will rectify this. I think this happened before due to personal issues (I think she gave birth or something). I've ordered a couple of times with no issue but I always check the latest threads to make sure she is fulfilling orders with no issues.



Maybe I should have done that first. But I've never had a problem with orders until now. I do hope she's ok. Somebody said they contacted her for me,though, so I'm surprised I still haven't heard back yet. I like to support our businesses when I can, and I'm not trying to put her on blast but I really dont know any other way to reach her. I tried PM, and we emailed her business twice.


----------



## phyl73 (Jun 18, 2011)

I placed an order last month and received my order a couple of weeks later.  I did pay through PayPal though.


----------



## ms-gg (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, um...Caisha is a member here


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^ it's ok she's not trying to put her on blast...


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jun 18, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Wow, um...Caisha is a member here



I know that. I guess you didn't read all the posts.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok she's a member.... And?


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 5, 2011)

@ Hairsoaper - no, it's not just you. I have a claim in with paypal to get my money back too. So far, she hasn't responded to either of us. 

And she is FINE, because she was on here posting in some nonsense thread while ignoring my and paypal's request for information. 

Damn, why didn't I see this thread earlier?


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 5, 2011)

thats disgraceful.Of course ppl are going to excuse the inexcusable just because she s a member of the board .I think she s being extremely unprofessional by ignoring your emails.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 5, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Wow, um...Caisha is a member here


 so what ?she s still being unprofessional or perhaps you disagree because she s a member ?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 5, 2011)

no shade, it was just her government name being used, that's all.  



Kindheart said:


> so what ?she s still being unprofessional or perhaps you disagree because she s a member ?


----------



## Dommo (Jul 5, 2011)

Southern Belle said:


> @ Hairsoaper - no, it's not just you. I have a claim in with paypal to get my money back too. So far, she hasn't responded to either of us.
> 
> *And she is FINE, because she was on here posting in some nonsense thread while ignoring my and paypal's request for information.*
> 
> Damn, why didn't I see this thread earlier?




OMG, nonsense thread!!!!!Damn! That's some shady mess.


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm fa real! 

How you on the interwebs all leisurely, and you owing all kinds of folks money? 

Neva again....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 5, 2011)

How about pming her on here to see if you get a response?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. Still nothing?

This is so strange, because back when I ordered (a few years ago) she was very nice and answered my questions promptly.

I wonder what's going on-- why she isn't handling her business. erplexed


----------



## Malaika1 (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys read my mind!

I'm sorry but I am furious. It's like, just cos you're a member
doesn't mean you should ignore your clients. The worst part is 
my last order was not even for me but for two friends of mine. 
So now she lost 3 clients!

I mean, at this point I just want my money back
because treating customers like that is unprofessional.

I PMed the woman, emailed growth specifics too!

I am sorry but even if there is something going on, get a friend or
family member to respond to your emails or to help you out.

If you are not responsible enough to handle your own business
then maybe you shouldn't have opened it in the first place.

Ok, ok I know I am ranting but I mean come on. At least put a notice on your website that you aren't accepting orders at the moment, and for crying out loud answer your darn emails cos this is not a social call its money and other peoples time.

Wow, major rant I feel so much better. Its nothing personal but business
is business.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. She is still actively posting so things are definitely ok...have one of you tried the @ *insert her member name* feature? So strange that she hasn't even said ANYTHING...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 5, 2011)

I ordered from her recently and am a regular customer. My order took long this time but it seemed to be a postal error because when I looked at the label when I received it, it appeared it was shipped a few days after I placed my order, but I didn't receive it for almost a month after the date listed. 
I don't know her personally but have always placed orders and it's the first time this has happened. I truly believe something might be going on with her personally because she has been in business for years and have been very helpful. I know that doesn't excuse what is going on but I pray she is ok. ;-(


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, maybe this board is different but other boards I frequent disputes are handled in private between members.  But hey, every board has different rules and a different environment.  

I just pray all is well with Caisha, she is good peoples and I have heard nothing but positive things about her product and her business. Ya'll have a blessed evening.


----------



## Keen (Jul 5, 2011)

Well be sure to file any claims with PayPal before the 45 days run out. If she was on here posting, I guess she could have replied to your e-mails. I'm sure some of you ladies would have been understanding of whatever issue she is experiencing.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 5, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Okay, maybe this board is different but other boards I frequent disputes are handled in private between members.  But hey, every board has different rules and a different environment.
> 
> I just pray all is well with Caisha, she is good peoples and I have heard nothing but positive things about her product and her business. Ya'll have a blessed evening.



i agree to a certain extent, but i've heard atleast 5 complaints about people not getting their stuff, but then i'd see her posting and lollygagging in other threads and i'm like ...i feel like other people should be informed about these problems to make an educated decision if they're gonna purchase from her...she shouldnt get immunity just because she's a member...that's not fair because its threads all the time on other companies and bad customer service and Caisha's company shouldn't be exempt just because she's also a member.


----------



## grnidmonster (Jul 5, 2011)

Aww man! I was just getting ready to reorder. She has always been on top of things, sorry to hear this...


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 6, 2011)

I have placed orders without any problems in the past. I am surprised Sparkingflame has not handled customers issues.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 6, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> I ordered from her recently and am a regular customer. My order took long this time but it seemed to be a* postal error* because when I looked at the label when I received it, it appeared it was shipped a few days after I placed my order, but I didn't receive it for almost a month after the date listed.
> I don't know her personally but have always placed orders and it's the first time this has happened. I truly believe something might be going on with her personally because she has been in business for years and have been very helpful. I know that doesn't excuse what is going on but I pray she is ok. ;-(



Was it a Paypal shipping label? It could be that she just printed it out that day, but didn't mail it.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe she should respond...at least an explanation, etc...this could dissuade people from ordering until they know they will get their items...

She's always been prompt, if it's a personal problem, she doesn't have to say what, just let people know SOMETHING is going on and to please be patient. Maybe even close shop it that's the case until it is sorted out. A break is better than providing a service that's not up to par and marring your name and all you worked for.

Or, with the new info, it could very well be a shipping error as above...but at least say "I'm sorry but I already sent your order out" so people could look in the correct area. Silence isn't good at all.


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 6, 2011)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, this is a mess.  Guess I won't be ordering anytime soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Jul 6, 2011)

my shipment was prompt....But I live very close to where the product is shipped from


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe her email got hacked.


----------



## Nova (Jul 7, 2011)

It's been over a year since I ordered from her.  I didn't have any problems.  Until I see she has resolved these issues, I won't order from her anytime soon.  I can't really say her product worked because I stopped using it.  I was having major shedding/breakage issues and no matter what I used to resolve it including using BT, nothing seemed to help.  Since I started back taking digestive enzyme caps again, my problem has greatly abated.


----------



## PJaye (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow.  I’m having the exact same problem with an order I placed with patienceforlonghair.  It’s been over a month since I placed my order and nothing’s happened – no order confirmation, no invoice, no response to my emails – nothing.  

Ignoring one’s customers doesn’t look good.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 7, 2011)

Southern Belle said:


> @ Hairsoaper - no, it's not just you. I have a claim in with paypal to get my money back too. So far, she hasn't responded to either of us.
> 
> And she is FINE, because she was on here posting in some nonsense thread while ignoring my and paypal's request for information.
> 
> Damn, why didn't I see this thread earlier?



Wow. All I can say is never again. We have just accepted it as a loss at this point. But I will NEVER order from her again. At the very least she could respond to the inquiries.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 8, 2011)

PJaye said:


> Wow.  I’m having the exact same problem with an order I placed with patienceforlonghair.  It’s been over a month since I placed my order and nothing’s happened – no order confirmation, no invoice, no response to my emails – nothing.
> 
> Ignoring one’s customers doesn’t look good.



I know that owner used to be a member here. I ordered from her two years ago and joined her site, no problems. But then she disappeared for like a year and stopped posting here or making YouTube videos. I left her site and then got a random email few months ago that she was selling her hair oil again. Weird....


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 17, 2011)

Paypal settled the claim in my favor (since she didn't bother responding to them either) and promptly refunded my money. All is well with the world. 

I hope you guys were able to get your money back too.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 18, 2011)

SO...UPDATE.... We finally got the report back from tracing the money oder and found out that she DID in fact cash it on June 3rd. Honestly I'm baffled by the boldness, but I hope she enjoyed that $64.35 because she will never get another penny from me! And I suggest anybody else even thinking about ordering from her think twice. Unless you want to make a donation. Don't expect your product.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you. I wonder what happened? It's just odd. I saw that she's posted since this thread started and I'm sure folks PM'd her about this thread. I was holding out for a good excuse, apology, somethin'...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2011)

This whole situation is odd and unfortunate. Sorry OP


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Wow. All I can say is never again. We have just accepted it as a loss at this point. But I will NEVER order from her again. At the very least she could respond to the inquiries.



From now on make all payments through Paypal. I'm sure you know this I just felt the need to put it here. 

Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## PJaye (Jul 18, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I know that owner used to be a member here. I ordered from her two years ago and joined her site, no problems. But then she disappeared for like a year and stopped posting here or making YouTube videos. I left her site and then got a random email few months ago that she was selling her hair oil again. Weird....


 

Very weird.

After almost two months of waiting and numerous unanswered emails, I filed a claim with PayPal.  While I love supporting small Black businesses, there are others out there that are more worthy of my patronage.  Simply put, she blew it.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 18, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> From now on make all payments through Paypal. I'm sure you know this I just felt the need to put it here.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you.



I make my payments through Paypal, but my Mom is not comfortable with Paypal so she chose the money order option since she ordered it.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 18, 2011)

Still no response from BT. I'm sorry OP.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> I make my payments through Paypal, but my Mom is not comfortable with Paypal so she chose the money order option since she ordered it.




Gotcha did not know that. Again sorry!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 18, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Was it a Paypal shipping label? It could be that she just printed it out that day, but didn't mail it.



KandyCurls I paid via paypal. I can't remember if it was a paypal label though.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 18, 2011)

I was reserving judgment, but this is ridiculous. Sorry this happened to you guys. I would be pissed.


----------



## Dommo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> SO...UPDATE.... We finally got the report back from tracing the money oder and found out that she DID in fact cash it on June 3rd. Honestly I'm baffled by the boldness, but I hope she enjoyed that $64.35 because she will never get another penny from me! And I suggest anybody else even thinking about ordering from her think twice. Unless you want to make a donation. Don't expect your product.



Oh hell no!!!! Where dey do that at!!!!????? 

Times must be hard!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 18, 2011)

Southern Belle said:


> I'm fa real!
> 
> *How you on the interwebs all leisurely, and you owing all kinds of folks money? *
> 
> Neva again....




  I could totally hear somebody saying this...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 18, 2011)

@ Hairsoaper
thanks for the update.  sorry about everything.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does she have people ship things out for her? Maybe she thought it was shipped out and it wasn't.

Damn. Sorry OP.


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea..my cousin paid through Paypal on June 6 which was well over a month ago and is STILL waiting! She had to escalate the issue with Paypal but IDK exactly what they're gonna do. It's unfortunate because this is a surefire way to kill your business.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> SO...UPDATE.... *We finally got the report back from tracing the money oder and found out that she DID in fact cash it on June 3rd.* Honestly I'm baffled by the boldness, but I hope she enjoyed that $64.35 because she will never get another penny from me! And I suggest anybody else even thinking about ordering from her think twice. Unless you want to make a donation. Don't expect your product.



 Wooooow.

I'm speechless. There's no sugar coating it, she freakin' *robbed* you.

And then the audacity to keep posting here, like she isn't stealing folks' money? Wow. Wow. Wow.

Well, obviously her goal was to completely ruin and sabotage her business. I'd say mission accomlished.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience, because some people don't know this.  Hopefully you will post your experience over in the vendors section too.


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 19, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> SO...UPDATE.... *We finally got the report back from tracing the money oder and found out that she DID in fact cash it on June 3rd.* Honestly I'm baffled by the boldness, but I hope she enjoyed that $64.35 because she will never get another penny from me! And I suggest anybody else even thinking about ordering from her think twice. Unless you want to make a donation. Don't expect your product.


 
Shameless. 

I'm so sorry this happened to you. But now would be a good time to church moms up on the benefits of paypal. It's a hundred million times safer than a money order - for reasons like this.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 19, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Does she have people ship things out for her? Maybe she thought it was shipped out and it wasn't.
> 
> Damn. Sorry OP.


I had been thinking along these lines, not wanting to believe any shadiness has occurred, but you can't just not communicate with customers when there is a problem and there has been more than enough time.

I also thought maybe her business had experienced growth that she wasn't equipped to keep up with. That'll take you down too.

I'm really surprised at this turn of events.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 19, 2011)

After being mentioned, tagged, and emailed with no response along with the money being cashed on June 3rd, there's still no reply with at least a really good lie for an excuse? erplexed Especially when you know you've been on the internet with the audacity to keep posting in threads and have PMs blocked? Do you not care that your name and business are both being tarnished? 

Sorry, I don't care who you are on LHCF, that's just outright stealing and should not be tolerated. Certain people get exempt if they're popular on LHCF and it's blatant in this case. This person is jacking people's hard earned money, she knows exactly what's happening and what she's doing. As of right now, there's no excuse — if she decides to resurrect — that could justify this. 

I shouldn't be getting all worked up but this is money we're talking about that could pay bills. I feel for you, OP.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! I'm sorry this happened to you guys . This is totally unacceptable. I used to order from her back in 2007 and 2008 and never had a problem. I sure as heck won't be ordering anything anymore


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, just wow.  I hate that this has happened to you but I am glad that you alerted everyone.  I think that as members we should keep an eye out and put shady on blast to keep more people from being hoodwinked and bamboozled.  I just really wish you could have gotten your money back.


----------



## vtoodler (Jul 19, 2011)

So, I guess this means back to MTG, or everyone can try making their own sulfur mix.


----------



## yvette (Jul 19, 2011)

bumping bump


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 19, 2011)

.........................


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope her unprofessionalism doesn't impact the other honest vendors who are members of this forum.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 19, 2011)

I know people are saying "pay through paypal" but I'm here to tell you paypal can only do so much. They aren't that safe either. I've had the same thing happen to me via paypal and was NEVER resolved. I followed all the proper protocol and still lost over $100. 

Ordering over the Internet is never 100% safe. So sorry this happened to you all. I know she regularly posts and it's unfortunate that she would blatantly take your money. 


Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jul 19, 2011)

I am glad I did a LHCF check before repurchasing this item. Whew.


----------



## Love Always (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm mad that people were still trying to give her the benefit of the doubt just because she's a member here . Sorry this happened to you OP.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, this is very bold on her part,  you were basically robbed.  I love the product too bad the customer service is crappy.

ETA: Can you report her to the Better Business Bureau also?  They may be able to assist in you getting your money back.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 19, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> SO...UPDATE.... We finally got the report back from tracing the money oder and found out that she DID in fact cash it on June 3rd. Honestly I'm baffled by the boldness, but I hope she enjoyed that $64.35 because she will never get another penny from me! .


 Wow she is a Bold thief. Can you do a small claims case? On the principal of the matter?

Man I am mad for ya. Can't say I will ever respect her again. .


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 19, 2011)

As I was reading through this thread, I was hoping the next post would be from Caisha with an explanation.

I'm sorry about that, OP. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## kittenz (Jul 19, 2011)

I looked up her profile and she hasn't been active since 6/22.  I hope everything is fine and that she is working her butt off to catch up on her orders and responding to emails.  There's no excuse whatsoever for her ignoring her customers.  It's so much better to say "please be patient, I goofed, I'm fixing the situation" than to take no responsibilty and act like people will just understand.  I've ordered from her once way back when and my order went smoothly.  If her business is too successful now to keep up this is NOT the way to slow demand.  She should staff up or shut down.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 19, 2011)

she needs to come back and defend herself/apologize...then reincarnate herself under a different name, or just stop posting entirely because she has lost so much respect and gained so many side-eyes...


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 19, 2011)

and if she's not able to send out orders she could atleast temporarily shut the website down or put out of stock on everything so that people dont have the ability to order anything they're not going to get...and also not cash their money orders


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 19, 2011)

kittenz said:


> I looked up her profile and she hasn't been active since 6/22.  I hope everything is fine and that she is working her butt off to catch up on her orders and responding to emails.  There's no excuse whatsoever for her ignoring her customers.  It's so much better to say "please be patient, I goofed, I'm fixing the situation" than to take no responsibilty and act like people will just understand.  I've ordered from her once way back when and my order went smoothly.  If her business is too successful now to keep up this is NOT the way to slow demand.  She should staff up or shut down.




She became inactive after it was noted that she was still posting in other threads, but not making an appearance in this thread or responding to PMs.

ETA: I don't have a dog in this race, just posting my observations.


----------



## Kimiche (Jul 19, 2011)

I was done with this business after I was sent a hair balm that looked like someone had actually scooped a good amount out of it.    Shady!!


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 19, 2011)

Didn't this happen with her before a long time ago? Or maybe I'm thinking of a different poster...


----------



## kittenz (Jul 19, 2011)

Nightingale said:


> She became inactive after it was noted that she was still posting in other threads, but not making an appearance in this thread or responding to PMs.
> 
> ETA: I don't have a dog in this race, just posting my observations.


 
Yeah, I know.  My point was that she's been inactive (or lurking) and hoping that she's taking the time to meet her demand.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 19, 2011)

Kimiche said:


> I was done with this business after I* was sent a hair balm that looked like someone had actually scooped a good amount out of it.*   Shady!!



LOL. My apologizes for laugh but that was funny. Sorry this happened to you OP, is it me or does anyone else gets the feeling OP is NOT going to get her product?


----------



## LushLox (Jul 19, 2011)

<<deleted as seemingly irrelevant>>

I really hope the affected folks get their money - or the product!




Zuleika said:


> Wow. Her youtube says she logged on 4 days ago




Ummm damn, okay scrap what I wrote then.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 19, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> and if she's not able to send out orders she could atleast temporarily shut the website down or put out of stock on everything so that people dont have the ability to order anything they're not going to get...and also not cash their money orders


 

iri9109 - I was thinking that too, cuz you can still place an order on the site.  I thought maybe that would've been shut down, but nope.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 19, 2011)

kittenz said:


> Yeah, I know. My point was that she's been inactive (or lurking) and hoping that she's taking the time to meet her demand.


 
She can cash those checks huh?


----------



## Aireen (Jul 19, 2011)

*C00KIE* said:


> LOL. My apologizes for laugh but that was funny. Sorry this happened to you OP, is it me or does anyone else gets the feeling OP is NOT going to get her product?



With PMs blocked and the seller inactive on LHCF and Youtube even after knowing about this thread, I highly doubt it. She's fully aware of what is going on and knows the situation customers are facing because they have also emailed her. 

She cashed that money order back in June and the OP still doesn't have the product; I don't think she's looking to give the OP the item at this rate.  Even if she does decide to, any ounce of respect that people may have had for her is probably out the window for some at this point. Any chance of return business and even new business is slim or sure to lessen. Word of mouth and the ability to express yourself via the internet is a powerful thing.


----------



## january noir (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm just reading this thread.  All I can say is WOW! to the 9th power.
Not even one word?  Not anything?  But still cashed the check/money order?

DAMN!  That's a HAM!

I wish I could think of a rational explanation for this, but I can't. 
I thought she was on the up and up.


----------



## mizspecialk (Jul 19, 2011)

The woman who makes and sells boundless tresses is dead wrong for several reasons. First of all, the product is way overpriced. $20 for some hair oil with sulfur in it?  

You can purchase a 4 oz bottle of sublime sulfur from amazon.com for $3.50 and that includes shipping. I mix mine with hot six oil which works great and only costs $3.99 at the local beauty supply store. Do the math ladies. 

Then she has the nerve to take people's hard earned money and not even send them the product or respond to their calls & e-mails? That's a sin and a shame. The op and everybody else that she ripped off ought to take her to small claims court.


----------



## Jenibo (Jul 19, 2011)

I need to stop reading this thread because I just woke up from a nap, and this thread infiltrated my dreams!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, I am REALLY shocked. I truly hope everything is going fine in her personal life for her to just totally ignore her customers like this. Nobody likes bad business and times are too hard to be playing with peoples money and emotions!

I've had great success in the past with her product and still use it today. And although I am running low on my current bottle this thread makes me hesitant to re-order


----------



## jamaica68 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jenibo said:


> I need to stop reading this thread because I just woke up from a nap, and this thread infiltrated my dreams!!


 
Ok time out for you.

To the OP, sorry this happened to you sista.  Let this be a lesson to us all, you can't order everything from everybody and always use paypal.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 19, 2011)

january noir said:


> I'm just reading this thread.  All I can say is WOW! to the 9th power.
> Not even one word?  Not anything?  But still cashed the check/money order?
> 
> *DAMN!  That's a HAM!*
> ...



For some reason the bolded has me rolling! 

Thanks for the heads up OP. Even if this is rectified I will not be purchasing anything from her in the future


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 19, 2011)

Sparkingflame we have all supported you by purchasing Boundless 
Tresses in the pass.  Reveal yourself to us


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 20, 2011)

Kimiche said:


> I was done with this business after I was sent a hair balm that looked like someone had actually scooped a good amount out of it.  Shady!!


..another black person putting black business to shame..*Stop giving your hard earned money to this trifling woman.*


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 20, 2011)

vtoodler said:


> So, I guess this means back to MTG, or everyone can try making their own sulfur mix.



I just made my first bottle of my own mix.  It is essentially Moe's Growth oil with two tablespoons of sulfur added.  I ordered the sublimed sulfur from Amazon.com.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 20, 2011)

Fab_Nikki said:


> I am glad I did a LHCF check before repurchasing this item. Whew.



I know...  I don't understand what happened.  She used to be so reliable.  The least she could do is respond to inquiries.


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 20, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> Didn't this happen with her before a long time ago? Or maybe I'm thinking of a different poster...



i just thought about that. not sure it was her, but for some reason i think it was. she was taking folks money, not sending the product, and the drama was crazy. it turned out that she had some type of personal issue that stopped her for send products


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 20, 2011)

DarkHair said:


> I can't believe you posted her real name on here!
> 
> I just contacted her for you, hopefully she's able to respond.




were you able to contact her for the op? do you know if she still not able to reply to customers emails? update please....


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 20, 2011)

God_Favor said:


> i just thought about that. not sure it was her, but for some reason i think it was. she was taking folks money, not sending the product, and the drama was crazy. it turned out that she had some type of personal issue that stopped her for send products



Yep...  I think she got behind the last time when she was pregnant with her last child.  I gave her the benefit of doubt the last time because I really liked the product (it was the only thing to grow in my edges which had been bald since I was 9).  But, as I got more confidence in my ability to order and mix up my own stuff, I experimented with my own sulfur mix.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 20, 2011)

God_Favor said:


> i just thought about that. not sure it was her, but for some reason i think it was. she was taking folks money, not sending the product, and the drama was crazy.* it turned out that she had some type of personal issue that stopped her for send products*


(not being directed at you rather at her) its all BS .it cant be that bad since she was posting around here,it takes one sec to send an email.As a business owner u MUST VALUE your customers, they pay for your product and exPect a good service ,if u cant respect that and find excuses u have no right to be in a business .


----------



## Imoan (Jul 20, 2011)

If you make customers unhappy in the physical world, they might each tell 6 friends. 
If you make customers unhappy on the Internet, they can each tell 6,000 friends.

Quality in a service or product is not what you put into it.
It is what the client or customer gets out of it.

Give trust, and you'll get it double in return

Customers don’t expect you to be perfect.
*They do expect you to fix things when they go wrong.*


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 20, 2011)

Imoan said:


> *If you make customers unhappy in the physical world, they might each tell 6 friends.
> If you make customers unhappy on the Internet, they can each tell 6,000 friends.*
> 
> Quality in a service or product is not what you put into it.
> ...


And so on, and so on, and so on. People underestimate the power of word of mouth and with the internet, news of your screw up can be around the world in mere minutes.


----------



## Malaika1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I asked PayPal to file a claim for a refund. She ain't getting my money!


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 20, 2011)

Imoan said:


> If you make customers unhappy in the physical world, they might each tell 6 friends.
> If you make customers unhappy on the Internet, they can each tell 6,000 friends.
> 
> Quality in a service or product is not what you put into it.
> ...



I couldn't have stated this better myself. This epitomizes everything I'm feeling. I think it's the utter carelessness and disregard to even attempting to address or correct the problem that angers me the most. THEN on top of that, factor in the fact that it involved my mother and now you're playing with fire. Two things I don't play with-my family and my money, and this involves both. 

I know a lot of people have tried to defend her and give her the benefit of the doubt, and all I can say is that you must be some real loyal friends in real life, because you're defending somebody who  (1) hasn't even bothered to try to defend herself  (2) you probably don't know in real life and (3) somebody who has obviously ripped off others before me, so if that's acceptable to you, I challenge you to take out your checkbook and join the party by sending her a donation as well. To those of you understanding my position, thanks for the support. 

As far as life's problems/personal issues perhaps being the hold-up, I'm not somebody who wouldn't understand if you emailed me and said sorry for the delay, some things came up, but I will be sending it out ASAP. But to come on here and shoot the breeze, cash the money order, and IGNORE me??? No mam. I'm  gonna call a spade a spade, and that's called SHADY. I don't care what great business habits you have had in the past, the FIRST time you intentionally take a customer's money with no exchange of the product, you have become SHADY.  On the streets you would get jacked up for that.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 20, 2011)

Malaika1 said:


> I asked PayPal to file a claim for a refund. She ain't getting my money!



I hope they give you a refund.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 20, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> I couldn't have stated this better myself. This epitomizes everything I'm feeling. I think it's the utter carelessness and disregard to even attempting to address or correct the problem that angers me the most. THEN on top of that, factor in the fact that it involved my mother and now you're playing with fire. Two things I don't play with-my family and my money, and this involves both.
> 
> I know a lot of people have tried to defend her and give her the benefit of the doubt, and all I can say is that you must be some real loyal friends in real life, because you're defending somebody who  (1) *hasn't even bothered to try to defend herself  *(2) you probably don't know in real life and (3) somebody who has obviously ripped off others before me, so if that's acceptable to you, I challenge you to take out your checkbook and join the party by sending her a donation as well. To those of you understanding my position, thanks for the support.
> 
> As far as life's problems/personal issues perhaps being the hold-up, I'm not somebody who wouldn't understand if you emailed me and said sorry for the delay, some things came up, but I will be sending it out ASAP. But to come on here and shoot the breeze, cash the money order, and IGNORE me??? No mam. I'm  gonna call a spade a spade, and that's called SHADY. I don't care what great business habits you have had in the past, the FIRST time you intentionally take a customer's money with no exchange of the product, you have become SHADY.  On the streets you would get jacked up for that.


And at this point, even if she tried to defend herself, it wouldn't do any good. There really is no way to defend hanging out on the internet in the very space you KNOW your customers are, all the while pretending that you didn't cash their check w/o providing product or any communication. There are so many ways so could have done that and she didn't choose any of them.  What she did really can't be defended that's why she's staying silent.

Her name is mud, now.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2011)

Wish there was a way for us to know if she's lurking without signing on. This whole situation is bizarre.


----------



## yvette (Jul 20, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> As far as life's problems/personal issues perhaps being the hold-up, I'm not somebody who wouldn't understand if you emailed me and said sorry for the delay, some things came up, but I will be sending it out ASAP. But to come on here and shoot the breeze, cash the money order, and IGNORE me???



She can't even use the excuse of having personal problems because like someone mentioned, she logged onto Youtube four days ago. So, she can be bothered to log onto Youtube but can't meet her obligations to her customers? Sounds very strange to me.


----------



## MissSenegal (Jul 20, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Wish there was a way for us to know if she's lurking without signing on. This whole situation is bizarre.



You know she is. I'm positive she's read this thread and whrn she got called out for posting while ignoring her customers she went into lurk mode. OP and everyone else who got their money stolen you guys are nice cause I expected to see a post on BHM or somewhere else on this.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^I wouldn't be surprised if she's lurking...I'm sure she's heard about this thread.


----------



## yvette (Jul 20, 2011)

MissSenegal said:


> You know she is. I'm positive she's read this thread and whrn she got called out for posting while ignoring her customers she went into lurk mode. OP and everyone else who got their money stolen you guys are nice cause I expected to see a post on BHM or somewhere else on this.



I would put her on blast all over the net!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jul 20, 2011)

My thing is...why cash the money order when you haven't sent the product to the customer? If you can go the bank or similar establishment to cash it, you can go to the post office to send the product. When unsure, return the money order with a letter stating you are unable to send the product.


----------



## january noir (Jul 20, 2011)

MissSenegal said:


> You know she is. I'm positive she's read this thread and whrn she got called out for posting while ignoring her customers she went into lurk mode. OP and everyone else who got their money stolen you guys are nice cause I expected to see a post on BHM or somewhere else on this.





luving me said:


> ^^^I wouldn't be surprised if she's lurking...I'm sure she's heard about this thread.






yvette said:


> I would put her on blast all over the net!



Let's just say I'm positive it's been talked about on another internet forum.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2011)

LHCFBI on the ball. I never knew you could tell when someone logs on to YouTube!! I'm so not up with technology.


----------



## Jenibo (Jul 20, 2011)

wavezncurlz...  that bun in your siggy!!!


----------



## babygrl79 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well i ordered the beginning of may through pay pal and still haven't received my order!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 20, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> My thing is...*why cash the money order when you haven't sent the product to the customer*? If you can go the bank or similar establishment to cash it, you can go to the post office to send the product. When unsure, return the money order with a letter stating you are unable to sent the product.


 
^^^ This ... in a nutshell. 

It's one thing to fall behind and not be able to fill orders.  It's quite another thing to KNOW you cannot fill orders and still take the money and run.  If that ain't some straight up thievery, then I don't know what is.

I'll tell you, I'm so disappointed in this whole situation.  I'm taking this personally like she stole from me or something, and I didn't even buy anything from her.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 20, 2011)

Surprisingly, no one has been blowing her up on youtube yet.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jul 20, 2011)

babygrl79 said:


> Well i ordered the beginning of *may* through pay pal and still haven't received my order!



May? Wow! I'm floored because she was apparently actively posting till late June.


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm shocked. I never ordered anything from her. I had no idea all of this was going on.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 20, 2011)

This is why I'm skeptical about online businesses and I only order via PayPal...  I get ignant bout my muh-nee.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 20, 2011)

babygrl79 said:


> Well i ordered the beginning of may through pay pal and still haven't received my order!


 
 See...ok now I'm curious as to exactly how many people have ordered from her and not received their order. So far, my unofficial tally is around 6, as far as those who have responded in this thread. Anybody else out there gotten ripped off? I don't believe in protecting people when they are in the wrong. Tell it!


----------



## qchelle (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't some people on here know her in real life?


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 20, 2011)

is anyone here friends with her on FB? i bet she's actively posting on there...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2011)

For those that ordered and haven't received your product, this won't help you get your money back but it is another place to file an official complaint to help warn others behind you. When I do business online I will check for information through the internet but I also still check the bbb for former complaints. They will try to make contact with the company and do some due diligence on the complaint.

http://www.bbb.org/online/


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 20, 2011)

I cannot BELIEVE how many people this broad has fleeced!

I wonder what she's thinking right now. Is it funny? Is she laughing her arse off at our expense? What's going through her mind? Because frankly" I'm starting to wonder if maybe she's a little bit "off" in the head.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 20, 2011)

as a matter of fact i did a google search of her full name and she posted on the FB Nook page about her hundreds of nook books she can lend...no h3ffa how bout you tend to your actual business? this was july 5th and 9th...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-have-a-NOOK-and-Im-willing-to-share-books/208558169176987


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 20, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> as a matter of fact i did a google search of her full name and she posted on the FB Nook page about her hundreds of nook books she can lend...no h3ffa how bout you tend to your actual business? this was july 5th and 9th...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-have-a-NOOK-and-Im-willing-to-share-books/208558169176987


 
So apparently she is FINE for all of those worried she may be going through something.


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 20, 2011)

I posted a thread a while back that was very similar to this mentioning how I ordered from her website via paypal and I emailed her and she ignored me. A few weeks later however, my money was back in my account so good luck!


----------



## Windsy (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sorry that yall are going through this; it really is a shame. I just hope she does the right thing.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 20, 2011)

Here I was truly thinking something was wrong with her. I always try to see things in another light, like maybe she was in an accident etc...but she was on FB and YT. Sux because I loved her product and would buy it in bulk. My last order (june) was very late but it is just that MY LAST ORDER.


----------



## JFemme (Jul 20, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Here I was truly thinking something was wrong with her. I always try to see things in another light, like maybe she was in an accident etc...but she was on FB and YT. Sux because I loved her product and would buy it in bulk. My last order (june) was very late but it is just that MY LAST ORDER.



You know, after listening/ lurking in on this conversation.. I am beginning to think that perhaps something major has jumped off in her life..

Stuff happens, and if its some major stuff, well all bets are off..

Thats not to say that Im in agreement with how shes handling her business.

Hope this is all worked out soon for all parties involved..

Just my two cents..


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 20, 2011)

JFemme said:


> You know, after listening/ lurking in on this conversation.. I am beginning to think that perhaps something major has jumped off in her life..
> 
> Stuff happens, and if its some major stuff, well all bets are off..
> 
> ...



 if so, it's not too major for her to still be lollygagging on youtube and facebook.


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 20, 2011)

babygrl79 said:


> Well i ordered the beginning of may through pay pal and still haven't received my order!



what????????!!!!! ok, i don't care who are her bffs  are on here, she's a thief . and what she has done is  low down, bottom of the barrel , type moves. these actions gotta be paid for.  just  straight up stealing and scamming.  

 and the  fact the ladies here  stuck by her through the 1st disappearing act made it worst. she was given a 2nd chance to build on something great. but instead of build a reputable company, stealing is the best route?  this is some straight bull.

im pissed and she didnt even steal from me, lol.

and we all know that she lurking and reading. ms. boundless tresses CEO, since you love to log on to your youtube page, on a computer that you just might have bought with the monies you got from stealing from sisters who wanted support you , i wonder  would you enjoy seeing a video from the people that you have stolen from????

ladies that were affected, what's your plan of action? small claims court?


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 20, 2011)

JFemme said:


> You know, after listening/ lurking in on this conversation.. I am beginning to think that perhaps something major has jumped off in her life..
> 
> Stuff happens, and if its some major stuff, well all bets are off..
> 
> ...




I respect your thoughts and views. maybe when she reads this it will motivate her to do the right thing.

but , whatever she was going through she was well enough to go cash that money order. so, if you well enough to do that, why not cash that bad boy at the post office and send the product out there too. 2 things done 1 stop.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn I was just searching/learning about sulfur mix etc. I am usually skeptical anyway but this is crazy. I hope everyone gets their money back and I hope everyone that got taken reports it to the bbb.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 20, 2011)

I think some of us are just blown that she did this maliciously because she just didn't come off with that kind of potential. But, nobody can excuse lollygagging all willy nilly on the Interwebs amongst the tagging, emails, and PMs she's received since OP first ordered. Womp.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 20, 2011)

God_Favor said:


> what????????!!!!! ok, i don't care who are her bffs are on here, she's a thief . and what she has done is low down, bottom of the barrel , type moves. these actions gotta be paid for. just straight up stealing and scamming.
> 
> and the fact the ladies here stuck by her through the 1st disappearing act made it worst. she was given a 2nd chance to build on something great. but instead of build a reputable company, stealing is the best route? this is some straight bull.
> 
> ...


 
Yep. Next plan of action.


----------



## JFemme (Jul 20, 2011)

God_Favor said:


> I respect your thoughts and views. maybe when she reads this it will motivate her to do the right thing.
> 
> but , whatever she was going through she was well enough to go cash that money order. so, if you well enough to do that, why not cash that bad boy at the post office and send the product out there too. 2 things done 1 stop.



Point taken..

Thats indeed shady as heckerplexed

Pehaps she needs the money, who knows... 

Sad all round..

Hope there is a speedy resoluton soon.

I understand the census is that shes not handling her business and appears not to care bout her business and or customers.. 

However, because she been a member for awhile now, I kinda feel that something deeply personal is behind this behavior..

I do not know her personally, have never ordered from her... Just my nature to ask whats behind behavior.

Again, I hope all get their monies returned sooner than later..:


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 20, 2011)

wow  i hope everything goes well for you ladies


----------



## kittenz (Jul 20, 2011)

JFemme said:


> Point taken..
> 
> Thats indeed shady as heckerplexed
> 
> ...


 
ITA.  I've been on this board for 5 years now and she's been here the whole time and she never seemed_ OFF_  or like a crook.  I remember when her business first started popping off.  Now this?!?! _SN: I'm fully aware of the 1st disappearance - whatever the case may be she did come back with a fairly legitimate excuse.  Even if we all agree she could have handled thing differently even then._  This is such a change in percieved character.  She'll probably never regain much of the trust and clientele she lost after this but I hope she tries and apologies.


----------



## january noir (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with JFemme and Kittenz, but I'm still puzzled.  Something really deep and consuming HAS to be happening with her not to at *least* privately email or contact the person or persons impacted with some information.  

To be completely silent after all this time (knowing that she probably knows about the information and discontent spreading about her) isn't good especially when selling on a public forum like this.  I mean, it's not like ducking a bill collector or something.  Even then, you tell the bill collector when you plan to pay...  (or in this case ship product or return the money).  

She's literally the "face" of her business and everyone who has posted here for a while knows of her.   She's like a sister to many and that makes it hard to understand.  At least for me it is.  

I really hope this situation gets resolved for all those involved and pray that when it does, understanding and perhaps forgiveness, is exercised all around.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 20, 2011)

I love this gif LMAO


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 20, 2011)

What can have your attention for almost 2 months, that you can't get your products out to paying customers but can still joke and chat on a forum?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^BostonMaria 
That gif is scary!


----------



## JOI (Jul 20, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Yep. Next plan of action.



Yep, I would file a claim against her and go to the police department, I don't give a care about No members when it comes to my money screw that. I don't know what's going on but sounds like this girl need to get it together and shut that website down before she ends up in jail.


----------



## kbragg (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope everything is ok. I know she was dealing with some depression issues based on previous posts of hers. I was one of the first people to try her product and was considering purchasing the balm but now I may just figure out how to make my own


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's almost like she thought if she ignored the problem, it would go away... like some sort of defense mechanism...gives me the impression that she was scared to face you, OP, and the others. As if you could take people's money and hope they'd just forget about it 


Strange.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

This is messed up! I feel for the OP and others that are having problems receiving products. I've never purchased BT (although I thought about it). This isn't the first vendor that has done something like this. I understand that vendors have family issues and personal problems but damn! If you can't handle business, stop accepting people's money until those matters can be resolved. People don't want to pay for something, then have to chase the vendor down for product.

OP and others, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 20, 2011)

...... .........


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow!! I thought that this issue had been resolved.....guess not. Yikes!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> wow! anyone know the ingredients listed on the bottle of the balm?


 
Castor and coconut oils, sulfur, peppermint essential oil.

I love the balm.  I have two jars in my bathroom.  This news is really distressing.  I've never had a problem with my orders, but it's definitely not cool not to fulfill orders but casually chat online.

I'm sorry to everyone who has not received an order.  I hope this matter is resolved ASAP!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Jul 21, 2011)

january noir said:


> I agree with JFemme and Kittenz, but I'm still puzzled.  Something really deep and consuming HAS to be happening with her not to at *least* privately email or contact the person or persons impacted with some information.
> 
> To be completely silent after all this time (knowing that she probably knows about the information and discontent spreading about her) isn't good especially when selling on a public forum like this.  I mean, it's not like ducking a bill collector or something.  Even then, you tell the bill collector when you plan to pay...  (or in this case ship product or return the money).
> 
> ...



I really like this post and totally agree with it. 

I feel badly for those whose money has been stolen. I just keep thinking, though, that something not good must be happening in her life. I remember her posting about issues surrounding depression and her marriage. It's not that I purposefully try to remember what people post about, but when the majority of one's posts pertain to struggles that a person is facing in her life, it does tend to stick with you.  I am not trying to defend her actions because what was done was utterly disrespectful; I'm just speculating as to possible reasons. 

I truly hope that everything is rectified. I hope that those of you who gave her your hard-earned money will receive your products, and I hope that whatever is going on in her life gets resolved. At this point, it would be more understandable that something is going on than for these actions to be rooted in sheer greed and negligence.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 21, 2011)

BT-gate 2011 in full swing.



Hypothetically speaking to all of you who've lost money: If she came back and refunded your money and/or provided product, how would you feel?


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never used this product before, but I did try MTG a few years ago and it worked but I hate the smell.  I thought about ordering this BT mix a few months ago and I'm glad I saw this post before ordering.

*Does anyone have the recipe to the oil mix that she was selling?*


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 21, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I've never used this product before, but I did try MTG a few years ago and it worked but I hate the smell.  I thought about ordering this BT mix a few months ago and I'm glad I saw this post before ordering.
> 
> *Does anyone have the recipe to the oil mix that she was selling?*




I don't know the ratios...  but...

Coconut Oil
Olive Oil
Sublimed Sulfur

In the scented version she added an essential oil.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope that if something is going on with her that she may think about leaving the business alone for awhile until she gets her life in order.  That will be one less pressure she has to deal with.  She should shut down her site and make good on existing orders though.  I saw that Moptopmaven had some similar situations. This is a good lesson for those who run small businesses like this.  You have to HAVE a contingency plain. There has to be at least one trusted individual who can step in and temporarily shut things down and communicate to customers until whatever crisis is resolved.  After all, business is business.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

das phucked up.  can't be messin wif black folks and they money.  

i think i'd be on my way to south carolina on dat one.


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 21, 2011)

I just received the recipe from someone, so I'll share...

*2 teaspoons sulfur 
4 oz jojoba oil 
3 oz olive oil 
4 oz coconut oil 
10 drops essential oil (your choice)* 

Directions: Put sulfur in bottle first, then add oil. Shake well. Use like BT. 

**All these ingredients can be found at amazon.com. However, www.americarx.com sells the sulfur powder for a cheaper price.**


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 21, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I hope that if something is going on with her that she may think about leaving the business alone for awhile until she gets her life in order.  That will be one less pressure she has to deal with.  She should shut down her site and make good on existing orders though.  I saw that Moptopmaven had some similar situations. This is a good lesson for those who run small businesses like this.  *You have to HAVE a contingency plain. There has to be at least one trusted individual who can step in and temporarily shut things down and communicate to customers until whatever crisis is resolved.  *After all, business is business.


This is spot on. Me and dh were just having this conversation last night. Yes, I filled him in on BTGate . I was saying that there are two ways to run a business:
1. Run it like a real business with a mission statement and standards of ethics.

2. Run it like a hobby that makes money. Sole Proprietors can easily fall into this trap if they aren't careful. People who run their business like profitable hobbies tend not to have a back up plan in place so when personal situations come up, the business suffers or stalls altogether.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 21, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I just received the recipe from someone, so I'll share...
> 
> *2 teaspoons sulfur
> 4 oz jojoba oil
> ...



Crysdon,

Do you mind if I post this recipe in For Colored Girls...thread?


----------



## Malaika1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I got my money back


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 21, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> Crysdon,
> 
> Do you mind if I post this recipe in For Colored Girls...thread?



Go right ahead.


----------



## Keen (Jul 21, 2011)

Malaika1 said:


> I got my money back




Good for you! Hope others will get theirs as well. Did she offer any explanation?


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 21, 2011)

Keen said:


> Good for you! Hope others will get theirs as well. Did she offer any explanation?



I think she filed a claim through paypal like I did. If the vendor ignores paypal, paypal will normally just go ahead and settle the claim and give you back your money.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 21, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I just received the recipe from someone, so I'll share...
> 
> *2 teaspoons sulfur
> 4 oz jojoba oil
> ...



Thats all?


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 21, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I just received the recipe from someone, so I'll share...
> 
> *2 teaspoons sulfur
> 4 oz jojoba oil
> ...



this is roughly the recipe I used except I used JBCO instead of olive oil AND I added perfume oil to mask the smell.  My mix smells pretty darn nice.


----------



## nurseN98 (Jul 21, 2011)

kbragg said:


> I hope everything is ok. I know she was dealing with some depression issues based on previous posts of hers. I was one of the first people to try her product and was considering purchasing the balm but now I may just figure out how to make my own



In my fotki i have a recipe on how to make a sulfur mix. I used it for a long time and got good results from it. It's really easy too...a bunch of us exchanged this info back then so ppl have tweaked it but it's basically the same. Just sayin.... 


ETA: y'all beat me to it lol. But yeah it's a simple recipe...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 21, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> this is roughly the recipe I used except I used JBCO instead of olive oil AND I added perfume oil to mask the smell.  My mix smells pretty darn nice.


May I ask what perfume oil you used and where you got it from? I've been wanting some!! <3


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 21, 2011)

To be honest, there are only a couple of vendors on this board who hold a customer service level above 95%. There's been a piss poor customer service thread on nearly all the popular vendors here.

We just cant seem to get it right. Why is this? I like homemade, natural products but I find myself scoping the exchange forum to buy it off yall rather than from the vendor.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, wow.....


----------



## kbragg (Jul 22, 2011)

nurseN98 said:


> In my fotki i have a recipe on how to make a sulfur mix. I used it for a long time and got good results from it. It's really easy too...a bunch of us exchanged this info back then so ppl have tweaked it but it's basically the same. Just sayin....
> 
> 
> ETA: y'all beat me to it lol. But yeah it's a simple recipe...



Will this make a thick almost grease like consistency or just an oil? I have a really good oil mix already but I want something a little thicker for when I don't feel like messing with the oil


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 22, 2011)

nurseN98 said:


> In my fotki i have a recipe on how to make a sulfur mix. I used it for a long time and got good results from it. It's really easy too...a bunch of us exchanged this info back then so ppl have tweaked it but it's basically the same. Just sayin....
> 
> 
> ETA: y'all beat me to it lol. But yeah it's a simple recipe...



I remember going to your Fotki and seeing your progress. You were getting an inch a month.

Does it make you mad that others took your free recipe and sold the product to the masses?


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> May I ask what perfume oil you used and where you got it from? I've been wanting some!! <3



song_of_serenity

I ordered some perfume oil from www.habibibody.com - I have used those products (lotion, balms and scrubs) for about 6 years now.  AWESOME stuff.  Here is the direct link:  http://www.habibibody.com/senses/perfume_oil.html

My favorite scents are Warm Milk and Vanilla & Sandalwood.

A little goes a long way.  Plus she has great customer service.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 23, 2011)

What she fails to understand is that she just ruined her own business .She thinks she s slick for stealing a few thousands from her customers whereas she could  have made double,triple the amount of money if she conducted her business in a honest,reliable way .


----------



## Keen (Jul 23, 2011)

Kindheart said:


> What she fails to understand is that she just ruined her own business .She thinks she s slick for stealing a few thousands from her customers whereas she could make double,triple the amount of money if she conducted her business in a honest,reliable way .



I doubt she even got a thousand.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Keen said:


> I doubt she even got a thousand.


 Even worse then .


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 23, 2011)

nurseN98 you should start your own hair care products line


----------



## Curlykutie (Jul 23, 2011)

I've ordered for Henna Sooq and she is a member here. I got great service.


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2011)

Curlykutie said:


> I've ordered for Henna Sooq and she is a member here. I got great service.



Henna Sooq and Qhemet Biologics are two of my favorite vendors.


----------



## nurseN98 (Jul 23, 2011)

kbragg said:


> Will this make a thick almost grease like consistency or just an oil? I have a really good oil mix already but I want something a little thicker for when I don't feel like messing with the oil


oh it's an oil mix. I did make a pomade though once from a recipe i found on another board. But i preferred the oil so i didnt make it again. You could just add the sulfur to a pomade you have already just liquify, mix well and let it set.



BostonMaria said:


> I remember going to your Fotki and seeing your progress. You were getting an inch a month.
> 
> Does it make you mad that others took your free recipe and sold the product to the masses?


Well i'm not mad but i am a teensy bit dissapointed. But really i cant be cause i got the recipe from somewhere else too but i added the safety info and the tweaks i did. I didnt/ dont mind sharing this info cause i feel like i got it for free so why not share. I cant knock anybody's hustle cause just because i'm not willing to pay for it doesnt mean someone else isnt too.



Kindheart said:


> nurseN98 you should start your own hair care products line


my dh & cousin keep telling me that. I would do it only if I had time cause i would NOT want to play myself like some of these venders continue to do. I have a 3 y/o and an insomniac 2 month old so i just dont have energy right now. Maybe one day though


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Every time I see this thread bumped, I'm hoping that someone has posted some good news. I really hope SF is okay but the lack of communication is not cool. I'm sure a lot of people are sympathetic when it comes to a vendor having personal problems but they're going to be pissed when they spend money and don't receive their product. People don't want excuses, they want their product. If this vendor can't do it, there are others that can. Personally, I like the idea of doing business with Black owned companies, especially those owned by LHCF members. 

It just irritates me to see business booming then, months or even years later, threads are being created by disgruntled members who have been bilked out of their money. I can definitely recall this happening with StinaStina, Ruchita Ayurveda (who I think may have been SS under a new name) and Candy C, among others. My point is, if you're a vendor having "problems", get your sh!t together before you end up p!ssing off your customers (even potential customers) and ruining your business.


----------



## DejaVu2 (Jul 23, 2011)

[edited...]


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 23, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> @song_of_serenity
> 
> I ordered some perfume oil from www.habibibody.com - I have used those products (lotion, balms and scrubs) for about 6 years now.  AWESOME stuff.  Here is the direct link:  http://www.habibibody.com/senses/perfume_oil.html
> 
> ...


mzteaze, thank you SO MUCH!!  I didn't know it would be safe to put in your hair!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jul 23, 2011)

What is so strange is that this hasn't been moved to the vendor forum yet

I could go on....but afraid to make the banD.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Damaged but not out said:


> What is so strange is that this hasn't been moved to the vendor forum yet
> 
> I could go on....but afraid to make the banD.



Actually I think this thread should stay in this forum. I'm sure there are a lot of posters that don't even visit the vendor forum. If it remains in this one, more people can see it. That includes the non-paying lurkers who may not have access to that forum. I really would hate to know that more people are losing money because they don't have access to this thread.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^

After 16,000 plus views im sure everyone is aware of it.

The situation itself was not the point of the post.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Damaged but not out said:


> ^^^
> 
> After 16,000 plus views im sure everyone is aware of it.
> 
> The situation itself was not the point of the post.



That's cool. You have your opinion, I have mine. Have a nice day.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

nurseN98 said:


> my dh & cousin keep telling me that. I would do it only if I had time cause i would NOT want to play myself like some of these venders continue to do. I have a 3 y/o and an insomniac 2 month old so i just dont have energy right now. Maybe one day though


 
I aint knocking you but I am glad you realize & admited you can't play yourself & squeeze in a vendor business because you realize what you dealing w/ at home. 

I've noticed that on this board. We have encouraged many members to branch out and become a vendor only to get "got" by them down the road b/c they weren't as business-minded as we thought AND life got in the way.

When a vendor has a death in the family, baby, sickness, their girlfriend/family decided not to help box up the product, their supplier changed up on them, they gotta go on vacation, they decided to enroll n college, they renovating their warehouse (aka their living room) etc. then you see the complaints come forward. 

I'm all for girl power & supporting black businesses but there is a pattern.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Actually I think this thread should stay in this forum. I'm sure there are a lot of posters that don't even visit the vendor forum. If it remains in this one, more people can see it. That includes the non-paying lurkers who may not have access to that forum. I really would hate to know that more people are losing money because they don't have access to this thread.



I agree. Besides, there is a thread in vendor section that links to this one.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 23, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> mzteaze, thank you SO MUCH!!  I didn't know it would be safe to put in your hair!



song_of_serenity  Not a problem.  She really is great.  If you happen to email her, you can mention that you want to add it into oils for your scalp.  Because each batch is hand mixed, she tries to balance it out for your needs.  I love her products, so I will try not to gush too much about them.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 23, 2011)

No need to move the thread where it will receive less attention shine the spotlight on her thieving ways
This is the same forum where majority people would have heard about her products after all 
you shouldn't be allowed to receive all the good free publicity this forum provided your business then when the beep hits the fan people want to take the focus off it


----------



## foxee (Jul 23, 2011)

I sincerely hope she's okay but at risk of sounding insensitive, customers don't care about personal problems in the business world.  They just want the product or service they paid for.

Sparklingflame if you're lurking this thread, your shopping cart host offers a way for you to temporary remove your site but include an "under construction" or vacation message.  I know because I host with them too and used that feature for the past few months.  It'll allow you to disable your site from further purchases but you won't lose any content.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> No need to move the thread where it will receive less attention shine the spotlight on her thieving ways


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 23, 2011)

I ordered BT in 2010 and it took about 3 months before I got my order after I posted on here and was advised to PM her about it - she did send an extra bottle to make up for it though.  Wasn't too impressed about paying custom duty for delivery to the UK and after all that it didn't really agree with me..


----------



## LushLox (Jul 23, 2011)

brittle_hair said:


> I ordered BT in 2010 and it took about 3 months before I got my order after I posted on here and was advised to PM her about it - she did send an extra bottle to make up for it though.  Wasn't too impressed about paying custom duty for delivery to the UK and after all that it didn't really agree with me..



You should have just got a bottle of Bee Mine, which is easily available here. I know that's easy to say in hindsight though. Three months!!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 23, 2011)

Damaged but not out said:


> What is so strange is that this hasn't been moved to the vendor forum yet
> 
> I could go on....but afraid to make the banD.



Also if the mods wanted this moved, trust it would be ghost.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 25, 2011)

Still no update?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 25, 2011)

LushLox said:


> You should have just got a bottle of Bee Mine, which is easily available here. I know that's easy to say in hindsight though. Three months!!




Bee Mine is not nearly as effective as BT and, in my opinion, is a waste of money.  Rather than buy another bottle of Bee Mine I put together my own mix with the help of some folks on the board.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow she's back at it again. This sounds mental or like drugs to me.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 25, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Wow she's back at it again. This sounds mental or like drugs to me.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


 

Never thought about the drugs possibility...

It's probably mental though.  I know she recently put her kids in school after homeschooling for years.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, she STILL hasn't offered an explanation?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2011)

HappilyLiberal
but how does one explain the theft?  she has stolen money.  i can see not sending products, but she has stolen from people and she hasn't taken down her website. LHCF members aren't the only ones purchasing her products.  something else is wrong.



HappilyLiberal said:


> Never thought about the drugs possibility...
> 
> It's probably mental though.  I know she recently put her kids in school after homeschooling for years.


----------



## naturalTAN (Jul 25, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Bee Mine is not nearly as effective as BT and, in my opinion, is a waste of money.  Rather than buy another bottle of Bee Mine I put together my own mix with the help of some folks on the board.



I agree. The Bee Mine Serum is crap and was a waste of my money.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 25, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Bee Mine is not nearly as effective as BT and, in my opinion, is a waste of money.  Rather than buy another bottle of Bee Mine I put together my own mix with the help of some folks on the board.




Really, I've had some decent results with Bee Mine,*shrugs* I need to stay on it though and be consistent otherwise no. It works particularly well when I mix it with CO/JBCO


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 25, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Really, I've had some decent results with Bee Mine,*shrugs* I need to stay on it though and be consistent otherwise no. It works particularly well when I mix it with CO/JBCO


 
Bee Mine did nothing for me.  BT started growing in my sides--which had been bald since I was 8 or 9.  When I ran out, I ordered the Bee Mine because everyone raved about it.  It was useless.  I never got around to ordering any more BT and now I mix my own sulfer mix.  

I think BT has more sulfur.  And, I know it has more coconut oil.


----------



## Dommo (Jul 25, 2011)

Zuleika said:


> Drugs? What kind of drugs?



Crack. Must be on something like that when your going around theiving like this without worrying about the consequences.


----------



## Malaika1 (Jul 25, 2011)

shortdub78

I totally agree with you, however if any of you payed through
papypal call them and file a claim, they will refund your purchase
back to your credit-card or account. Worked for me.

Its a real shame because I really had results


----------



## Malaika1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Keen said:


> Good for you! Hope others will get theirs as well. Did she offer any explanation?



She did not refund me personally, I filed a claim
through Paypal and it worked. I hope everyone gets
their money back.


----------



## Southern Belle (Jul 25, 2011)

Dommo said:


> *Crack*. Must be on something like that when your going around theiving like this without worrying about the consequences.


 
DAMN! 

The way yall goin in on this girl got me in here DYING! I ain't mad though... 

The ensuing hilarity made it worth the hassle...


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to order the supplies this week.  I know I have to melt the coconut oil first and mix with the other oils.  So, will the coconut oil solidify or will it stay as a liquid when it's mixed with the other oils?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 25, 2011)

I do wish she would say SOMETHING. Folks done got her in the midst of mental breakdown and sniffing crack lines. 

Oh and I like Bee Mine's growth serum  It didn't grow my hair but it's a great scalp oil


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya'll need to stop. Let's stop assuming and wait and see if she comes forward. But ya'll are doing too much by insinuating she's smoking crack or doing drugs. JMO.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 25, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I do wish she would say SOMETHING. *Folks done got her in the midst of mental breakdown and sniffing crack lines. *


*tears*


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 25, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I do wish she would say SOMETHING. *Folks done got her in the midst of mental breakdown and sniffing crack lines.*
> 
> Oh and I like Bee Mine's growth serum  It didn't grow my hair but it's a great scalp oil



This got me howling!  Bwhahahahahaha!  Well, I can't wait to see her explanation.  I hope she shows up soon.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^^ now you know she isn't going to offer up an explaination....not at this point.  She's got the money and no one's got the product.  Dang, I really thought that there would be a .gif off by now!! lol  *slinks out of this thread*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 26, 2011)

Are any other people/boards reporting losses within the past couple months??


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dang! This is not good and I've been dying to try her products. Geesh, what is going on with her?


----------



## Napp (Jul 26, 2011)

this last page has had me


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 26, 2011)

I just reread my comment and it sounded kinda rude. I was being serious and hope everything is ok.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 26, 2011)

yall aint right. i dont think she spent yall money on crack...at least i hope not ...but i'm sure yall done paid a few bills and funded some shopping sprees...


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 26, 2011)

I know this is a serious situation, but the crack comments got me 

*serious face* Hope everything is resolved


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 26, 2011)

I ordered this a long time ago. It was so long ago (read: years), I don't remember how long I waited... I think it was awhile though. I had an allergic reaction and had to stop using it. I had terrible headaches and nausea for days after using it. I had to stay home from work and everything. I ended up selling it. Oh, and it smells HORRIBLE.

Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't read comments after the thread lol. I don't know what she's on, or if she's on. I just think I heard some things but we shall wait and see.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 26, 2011)

Honey6928215 said:


> Dang! This is not good and I've been dying to try her products. Geesh, what is going on with her?



2 oz. coconut oil
2 oz. castor oil or other oil
4 oz. EVOO
1 heaping teaspoon of sublimed sulfur powder (I use 2)

Optional: 10 drops of an essential or perfumed oil.

Save your $$$$$


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 26, 2011)

Malaika1 said:


> She did not refund me personally, I filed a claim
> through Paypal and it worked. I hope everyone gets
> their money back.



I'm glad you got your money back through Paypal, because it's obvious at this point that she has no plan to issue a refund directly herself. I wonder how many times Paypal allows a complaint against someone before they revoke their merchant account...


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 26, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> I didn't read comments after the thread lol. I don't know what she's on, or if she's on. *I just think I heard some things but we shall wait and see.*
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



Geminigirl What you heard?


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 26, 2011)

As tight as people are on this board it's odd no one has an explanation of where she is and what happen. :scratch:  SOMEBODY knows what's going on and they are being a LOYAL friends to her. Cause as many pms, phone # exchanged and chatting on other boards SOMEBODY gotta know what's the deal......


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 26, 2011)

Whatever her "deal" may be, it doesn't excuse her behavior. It would be different if she just dropped off the face of the earth altogether, but she didn't. She was posting here for a bit, chilling on youtube, facebook, and cashing checks for products she hadn't sent.

No, "I was busy" or "I was sick" is going to explain that. If her loyal friends are smart, they will let her handle her own problem rather than post here and incur the wrath of HER upset customers.

If they just want to gossip though, that will probably be appreciated. Messy, I know...


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 26, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> As tight as people are on this board it's odd no one has an explanation of where she is and what happen. :scratch:  SOMEBODY knows what's going on and they are being a LOYAL friends to her. Cause as many pms, phone # exchanged and chatting on other boards SOMEBODY gotta know what's the deal......



If she were not a 'well liked" member you know the LHCF FBI would have been ALL OVER this case with the quickness. It's a shame really.  When AfroVeda raised her prices...when we found out HairVeda was using bases... LHCF was ON FIRE! Shima became LHCF's Voldermort, she who must not be named, for stealing pictures. But this vedor can steal *money* and the majority is all quiet and polite...............


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> If she were not a 'well liked" member you know the LHCF FBI would have been ALL OVER this case with the quickness. It's a shame really.  When AfroVeda raised her prices...when we found out HairVeda was using bases... LHCF was ON FIRE! Shima became LHCF's Voldermort, she who must not be named, for stealing pictures. But this vedor can steal *money* and the majority is all quiet and polite...............



I totally agree. It's almost like if it was her business plan to gain popularity on LHCF, then build a busines offering a product and eventually stop sending the product and go cash checks everyday her plan worked. Because not only is she getting away with it, she has people DEFENDING her and she doesnt have to say a word in her own defense. There are probably people still ordering from her, and she's probably sitting back collecting money. I wouldn't be surprised if somebody were taking note, posting cutesy comments, gaining "LHCF street cred" in preparation for copying her model. All I can say is I hope she's sharing her profits with her supporters. Maybe they are getting hush money. Lol!


----------



## Windsy (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> If she were not a 'well liked" member you know the LHCF FBI would have been ALL OVER this case with the quickness. It's a shame really.  When AfroVeda raised her prices...when we found out HairVeda was using bases... LHCF was ON FIRE! Shima became LHCF's Voldermort, she who must not be named, for stealing pictures. But this vedor can steal *money* and the majority is all quiet and polite...............


 

I've been staying out of this thread but I have to 100% agree; "she who must not be named" was torn to pieces I helped too...; but yes it does seem like she's being defended and protected.

I ordered from her back in the day and didn't have a problem BUT wrong is still wrong no matter how much you like the person.


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> If she were not a 'well liked" member you know the LHCF FBI would have been ALL OVER this case with the quickness. It's a shame really.  When AfroVeda raised her prices...*when we found out HairVeda was using bases*... LHCF was ON FIRE! Shima became LHCF's Voldermort, she who must not be named, for stealing pictures. But this vedor can steal *money* and the majority is all quiet and polite...............



What does this mean?


----------



## Amcd (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> If she were not a 'well liked" member you know the LHCF FBI would have been ALL OVER this case with the quickness. It's a shame really.  When AfroVeda raised her prices...when we found out HairVeda was using bases... LHCF was ON FIRE! *Shima became LHCF's Voldermort, she who must not be named*, for stealing pictures. But this vedor can steal *money* and the majority is all quiet and polite...............



You had me laughing out loud when I read the bolded.  I scared the dog I laughed so loud!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> I totally agree. It's almost like if it was her business plan to gain popularity on LHCF, then build a busines offering a product and eventually stop sending the product and go cash checks everyday her plan worked. Because not only is she getting away with it, she has people DEFENDING her and she doesnt have to say a word in her own defense. There are probably people still ordering from her, and she's probably sitting back collecting money. I wouldn't be surprised if somebody were taking note, posting cutesy comments, gaining "LHCF street cred" in preparation for copying her model. *All I can say is I hope she's sharing her profits with her supporters*. Maybe they are getting hush money. Lol!



I highly doubt she is making that much money off of this. Most people probably arent commenting because they really dont care. They are probably thinking hey it didnt happen to me so *kanyeshrug*

I dont know the broad but if she were my e-buddy, I would contact her and tell her to cough up the money


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> What does this mean?



Many companies use vendors that create a "base" that can be tweaked.

It starts simply with a conditioner, some oils and preservatives. Afroveda among many other online companies use them. They are free to even use the base and call it their own and jack up the prices, which Aforveda did.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2011)

pookaloo83
so she is just a straight up thief?  i'm still trippin off of stealing money, and hanging out on the net?  is she running from something/someone?

i thought about this too, maybe she needed money and is staying in a shelter, or she needed money and checked into a hospital for her or one of her children. 

i have come across folks that have stolen money from customers, closed up shop never to be heard from again.  and it was just bad all around for why they did it.

i just don't understand people defending her for stealing?



pookaloo83 said:


> Ya'll need to stop. Let's stop assuming and wait and see if she comes forward. But ya'll are doing too much by insinuating she's smoking crack or doing drugs. JMO.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 26, 2011)

It's ok to talk about the possibility of a celebrity smoking crack when they haven't done anything to us, but when somebody straight snatches folks muh-nees up like a crackhead it's all good in the hood.  We can't talk about them.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Geminigirl What you heard?



Theresamonet 

Dang girl you are ready.  Me too though, I want to know. _*Release the hounds*_


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> 2 oz. coconut oil
> 2 oz. castor oil or other oil
> 4 oz. EVOO
> 1 heaping teaspoon of sublimed sulfur powder (I use 2)
> ...



Can msm be used in the place of the sublimed sulfur?


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 26, 2011)

Regardless of reason this is bad business.  I may believe the excuse something happened if you can no longer order from growthspecifics/boundless tresses (in case some don't realize its the same).  I did a mock order of $1500 by money order, and it said send the money honey! (not actually those words) and will receive. Gave me an order # and alladat! The site should be shut down, or state out of stock, so you can't order.  But no one should be able to order from the site.  FYI $1500 was for 20 - 32oz bottles, and 3 small bottles.  I should've left the order in queue, so she can be all happy, and get let down like the others that lost their money, but I deleted it.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 26, 2011)

Where's the BBB when you need them...


----------



## LushLox (Jul 26, 2011)

Is anyone defending her though really? Perhaps at the beginning of the thread maybe by one or two folks but the consistent theme throughout this thread is that SF is a teef.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^^Right..are people expecting every single member of the board to come in here trashing her? Alot of folks don't even come on the hair forum anyway. This thread has just about the same amount of comments of the Shima thread or any other thread that is about drama. Not to mention the views. I dont know what people are expecting to happen in this thread **shrugs**


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 26, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Is anyone defending her though really? Perhaps at the beginning of the thread maybe by one or two folks but the consistent theme throughout this thread is that SF is a teef.


 
Most people aren't defending her, but there is the occaisional comment about giving her a break, giving her time, etc. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 26, 2011)

*Frisky* said:


> ^^^^Right..are people expecting every single member of the board to come in here trashing her? Alot of folks don't even come on the hair forum anyway. This thread has just about the same amount of comments of the Shima thread or any other thread that is about drama. Not to mention the views. I dont know what people are expecting to happen in this thread **shrugs**


 
I don't expect anything except for her to give me my money back. On second thought, I don't expect that anymore.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jul 26, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Regardless of reason this is bad business.  I may believe the excuse something happened if you can no longer order from growthspecifics/boundless tresses (in case some don't realize its the same).  *I did a mock order of $1500 by money order, and it said send the money honey!* (not actually those words) and will receive. Gave me an order # and alladat! The site should be shut down, or state out of stock, so you can't order.  But no one should be able to order from the site.  FYI $1500 was for 20 - 32oz bottles, and 3 small bottles.  I should've left the order in queue, so she can be all happy, and get let down like the others that lost their money, but I deleted it.



I just got a visual of her saying that. Anywho... I think whats so bad about this incident is people trusted her. I know many of us don't know eachother but I think of LHCF as sisters I never had. I never ordered anything but I was tempted to just to support a fellow sister but her business is shady so I'll be making some generic BT instead.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 26, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> I don't expect anything except for her to give me my money back. On second thought, I don't expect that anymore.


 
Oh I totally sympathize with the victims and I hope yall do get your money back and she be accountable for her actions in some way shape or form. I am referring to the comments basically wanting a witch hunt on her and it doesn't appear to be happening in some folks eyes.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I said it. No doubt she's a thief. But damn! But let HER say why she hasn't sent out her products and cashed money orders. This thread has run it's course now Ya'll in her here calling the chick a crackhead and to me that **** ain't cool! And no, I'm not her buddy or know her in real life. Just calling it like I see it. Defending her? No.


----------



## january noir (Jul 26, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> I ordered this a long time ago. It was so long ago (read: years), I don't remember how long I waited... I think it was awhile though. I had an allergic reaction and had to stop using it. I had terrible headaches and nausea for days after using it. I had to stay home from work and everything. I ended up selling it. Oh, and it smells HORRIBLE.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Epic




I ordered this several years ago as well.  I ordered the scented and unscented.
I never used it and gave it away.  I'm not one for funky (i.e. sulphur) hair concoctions, but at least I attempted to try it.   I didn't have any trouble with my order; it came fast and in a hurry!


----------



## michelle81 (Jul 26, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Yeah I said it. No doubt she's a thief. But damn! But let HER say why she hasn't sent out her products and cashed money orders. This thread has run it's course now Ya'll in her here calling the chick a crackhead and to me that **** ain't cool! And no, I'm not her buddy or know her in real life. Just calling it like I see it. Defending her? No.



But would you really trust the explanation that a thief gives?


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 26, 2011)

michelle81 said:


> But would you really trust the explanation that a thief gives?



I wouldn't, but I wanna be here for the sh*ts and giggles if and when she does provide an explanation.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 26, 2011)

michelle81 said:


> But would you really trust the explanation that a thief gives?




Not really. But I'm not gonna sit here and laugh while calling her a crackhead in the meantime. *shrug*


----------



## BrookeLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm very new here, so no one will probably take much stock in my opinion. But I'll say it anyway.

While I agree that calling people out of their name may be unsisterly, so is being unethical and not giving people what they pay for. If she needed financial help she could have used that same paypal account to ask for donations.

This is the reason why black business owners get a bad rap for being ghetto, unprofessional, rude etc. The same way we would demand high quality and great customer service from a Korean BSS is the same way we must command it from one another. And I don't agree with being afraid to call people to the carpet on their foolishness. If you're woman enough to slide my credit card you should be woman enough to take the constructive criticism, or in this case, jail time. In this economy no one should be playing with anyone's money.


----------



## Duff (Jul 26, 2011)

I would be extremely surprised if she EVER came back to hair boards at all unless she had no pics and a new name.  she will never be able to live this down.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Most people aren't defending her, but there is the occaisional comment about giving her a break, giving her time, etc. That's what I was referring to.



Agree. Plenty of time has passed what more to say?  

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 26, 2011)

You think stealing or making knock offs of tools or products and only going in black areas to make money is quality??? Not to mention following patrons around??? 



BrookeLynn said:


> I'm very new here, so no one will probably take much stock in my opinion. But I'll say it anyway.
> 
> While I agree that calling people out of their name may be unsisterly, so is being unethical and not giving people what they pay for. If she needed financial help she could have used that same paypal account to ask for donations.
> 
> This is the reason why black business owners get a bad rap for being ghetto, unprofessional, rude etc. T*he same way we would demand high quality and great customer service from a Korean BSS* is the same way we must command it from one another. And I don't agree with being afraid to call people to the carpet on their foolishness. If you're woman enough to slide my credit card you should be woman enough to take the constructive criticism, or in this case, jail time. In this economy no one should be playing with anyone's money.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 26, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Yeah I said it. No doubt she's a thief. But damn! *But let HER say why she hasn't sent out her products and cashed money orders.[B/] This thread has run it's course now Ya'll in her here calling the chick a crackhead and to me that **** ain't cool! And no, I'm not her buddy or know her in real life. Just calling it like I see it. Defending her? No.*


*

But she has let all of this time pass and hasn't said a peep. When you steal money, disappear, and leave behind nothing but questions, people's imagination will run wild. That's a consequence that was easily avoidable.

I personally, think crack is a little far fetched. A poster informed us a few days ago that she was on facebook sharing audio books. Ya'll know ain't no crackhead worried about audiobooks.*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> I personally, think crack is a little far fetched. A poster informed us a few days ago that she was on facebook sharing audio books. *Ya'll know ain't no crackhead worried about audiobooks*.




I really hatechoo for this.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> But she has let all of this time pass and hasn't said a peep. When you steal money, disappear, and leave behind nothing but questions, people's imagination will run wild. That's a consequence that was easily avoidable.
> 
> I personally, think crack is a little far fetched. A poster informed us a few days ago that she was on facebook sharing audio books. *Ya'll know ain't no crackhead worried about audiobooks*.




I can't


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 26, 2011)

I say let her have everything that is coming to her. Folks stay ripping folks on the entertainment board.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if there is a way to get PayPal to stop taking orders from her site. Seems to me that after they've been burned enough times, they'd stop allowing people to use their service on their site.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> You think stealing or making knock offs of tools or products and only going in black areas to make money is quality??? Not to mention following patrons around???



 My point was, if we are asking them to step it up, we need to demand the same of all vendors- no matter what nationality or race. Because while following people around stores and selling knock offs isn't a good look- outright stealing peoples hard earned money is just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 26, 2011)

This whole thing is very unfortunate!  i wasn't around for Shima-gate. I'm guessing this has joined the ranks LHCFers who shall not be named.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> But she has let all of this time pass and hasn't said a peep. When you steal money, disappear, and leave behind nothing but questions, people's imagination will run wild. That's a consequence that was easily avoidable.
> 
> I personally, think crack is a little far fetched. A poster informed us a few days ago that she was on facebook sharing audio books. Y*a'll know ain't no crackhead worried about audiobooks.*



 There goes the crack theory. I guess we're back to no reasonable excuse.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 26, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I wonder if there is a way to get PayPal to stop taking orders from her site. Seems to me that after they've been burned enough times, they'd stop allowing people to use their service on their site.



I was wondering this too. How many times will Paypal issue refunds from the same merchant before it raises a red flag for them to close the account.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 27, 2011)

Are y'all for real? Like are y'all SERIOUS?! _"Oh she needed the money..."_ WTH?! I am a student, I need money too, I don't go around starting future fraudulent businesses. There are plenty of people out there that NEED money, it's almost like some of you are using that as an excuse. _"Oh poor SF, she needed the money so let's hope that's why she's stealing and it'll all be okay anyway."_ NO. It's not okay regardless of the circumstances especially with this delay and all the notifications she's getting like I mentioned in previous posts. She has the ability to close her site or temporarily go on hiatus. I seriously can't believe some of you right now, wanting to give her a pass because she's an old, popular member. STEALING is STEALING, I bet if some of your money was jacked too all this sympathy, all the pardoning, and all the justification would be out the window. It's a *shame* people are so biased here just because some face over the internet with relatively nice or okay hair is your idol or bffl on the web.


----------



## Keen (Jul 27, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> I was wondering this too. How many times will Paypal issue refunds from the same merchant before it raises a red flag for them to close the account.



If there are enough complaints (I'm not sure how many) Paypal will suspend her account.


----------



## Keen (Jul 27, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> This whole thing is very unfortunate!  i wasn't around for Shima-gate. I'm guessing this has joined the ranks LHCFers who shall not be named.



I don't think Shima ever took anyone's money. Maybe a mini weave-gate.  I wasn't around for that and it went across several board and thousands of dollars were stolen.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 27, 2011)

*Frisky* said:


> I am referring to the comments basically wanting a witch hunt on her and it doesn't appear to be happening in some folks eyes.



Let's not be dramatic, I doubt anyone wants a witch hunt or to have her harmed. I even doubt that people want this to be a bashing thread so bad that it gets locked or poofed. Let's be real though, some people are implying to give her a break because she may be in some kind of trouble. The point that is trying to be addressed by some (or at least me) is that she stole other people's money and any excuse cannot pardon that! If I was in any kind of trouble, stealing would not be a decision I would think about. She stole from ladies from the same site with a common goal — to grow hair for the most part — that trusted her. Oh and we all know we're PJs for our hair, anything that promises growth or good conditioning, *we're all over it*. So for me, it all seems like a gimmick at this point since the site isn't at least restricted for purchases. This needs to be taken seriously, not sugarcoated or covered with 'what if' or 'maybe' questions and statements considering the evidence against her is basically pointing to her 99%. I saved the 1% for the time she was a good vendor, whenever that was since I wasn't around then.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 27, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Yeah I said it. No doubt she's a thief. But damn! But let HER say why she hasn't sent out her products and cashed money orders. This thread has run it's course now Ya'll in her here calling the chick a crackhead and to me that **** ain't cool! And no, I'm not her buddy or know her in real life. Just calling it like I see it. Defending her? No.



Yeah I agree, the crackhead comment was low. I don't fool around with accusations of using drugs because I know I've been accused wrongly by more than one person — family no less. For the person that made the celebrity and SF comparison in terms of the drug comment, I don't even bother to get into celebrities' business that deep, just sayin'.

Anyway, if this thread gets closed for that reason it's a shame since anyone that has come across her site and doesn't know about her should heed this thread as a warning if they do their research. The drug comment was a little chuckle worthy but only because of the audacity of it, it wasn't necessary.


----------



## HairRaiser (Jul 27, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> This whole thing is very unfortunate!  i wasn't around for Shima-gate. I'm guessing this has joined the ranks LHCFers who shall not be named.



Maybe they could call her "She who shall not show her face" because i'm sure there's gonna be an angry mob waiting for her if she does...these chicks go hard! I would too if she was playing with my money

I just hope this ends well for everyone involved, including SF where ever she may be


----------



## An_gell (Jul 27, 2011)

Keen said:


> If there are enough complaints (I'm not sure how many) Paypal will suspend her account.



I agree that the customers should report this to paypal as well, because it looks like she is abusing the system and they need to know that.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 27, 2011)

*Frisky* said:


> ^^^^Right..are people expecting every single member of the board to come in here trashing her? Alot of folks don't even come on the hair forum anyway. *This thread has just about the same amount of comments of the Shima thread or any other thread that is about drama.* Not to mention the views. I dont know what people are expecting to happen in this thread **shrugs**


 
I don't think people are expecting everyone to come in here with whips and chains, I just think some people are wondering why SF is getting a pass (or more sympathy I should say) than anyone else. If Shima (Ateyaaa, Kimmaytube etc.) was the subject at hand, I'm pretty sure people wouldn't object to her being called a crackhead or any other derogative name. I've been here for a little while and I've seen PLENTY of Shima threads get closed down, and people weren't in there calling her a sweet angel either. I was wondering why this particular thread didn't get shut down, but the more I think about it, it's best left open. That way it can keep getting bumped and therefore more people will get warned about the tom foolery that's going on. 

For the record, I'm not calling her a crackhead. I'm pretty sure she has a legitimate excuse for taking folks money


----------



## LushLox (Jul 27, 2011)

In every drama filled thread there is always a devil advocate. Check out the Shima threads, she had her defenders too, not saying it's right and I'm certainly not defending anyone, but just trying to be factual here. I don't think 'flame gate' is any different to any of the other 'gates' really.

Anyway give it time, this thread will probably get locked too...


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 27, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Let's not be dramatic, I doubt anyone wants a witch hunt or to have her harmed. I even doubt that people want this to be a bashing thread so bad that it gets locked or poofed. Let's be real though, some people are implying to give her a break because she may be in some kind of trouble. The point that is trying to be addressed by some (or at least me) is that she stole other people's money and any excuse cannot pardon that! If I was in any kind of trouble, stealing would not be a decision I would think about. She stole from ladies from the same site with a common goal — to grow hair for the most part — that trusted her. Oh and we all know we're PJs for our hair, anything that promises growth or good conditioning, *we're all over it*. So for me, it all seems like a gimmick at this point since the site isn't at least restricted for purchases. This needs to be taken seriously, not sugarcoated or covered with 'what if' or 'maybe' questions and statements considering the evidence against her is basically pointing to her 99%. I saved the 1% for the time she was a good vendor, whenever that was since I wasn't around then.


 
Dramatic is not my style. 



blaqphoenix said:


> I don't think people are expecting everyone to come in here with whips and chains, I just think some people are wondering why SF is getting a pass (or more sympathy I should say) than anyone else. If Shima (Ateyaaa, Kimmaytube etc.) was the subject at hand, I'm pretty sure people wouldn't object to her being called a crackhead or any other derogative name. I've been here for a little while and I've seen PLENTY of Shima threads get closed down, and people weren't in there calling her a sweet angel either. I was wondering why this particular thread didn't get shut down, but the more I think about it, it's best left open. That way it can keep getting bumped and therefore more people will get warned about the tom foolery that's going on.
> 
> For the record, I'm not calling her a crackhead. I'm pretty sure she has a legitimate excuse for taking folks money


 

I am not going back and reading the whole thread but I must of missed the posts giving her a pass. I saw posts asking for her "friends" to come in here and give explanations for her behavior and saying she is being let off the hook unlike Shima and other folks and IMO that is not true. And if I recall correctly, there is always a few posters in those threads being supportive and this thread isn't any different. I guess folks are a tad more riled up because she is a member but she is getting trashed just the same. The name calling is a given in any drama thread so that is not surprising. I am a business owner and trust me, I am not giving her a pass for what she is doing. If it were me, I wouldn't care who her so called friends were and what they had to say, I would be on a mission to get my ends back.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 27, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Can msm be used in the place of the sublimed sulfur?


 

I have never mixed it with msm.

But, I have been using grapeseed oil as my carrier oil because I mix it in with Moe's growth oil now.


----------



## Noir (Jul 27, 2011)

Myjourney2009  MSM is not oil soluble, so it won't work as a substitute for sulfur.

Have any of ya'll tried calling her personally? Not sure if there is a contact no. on the boundless tresses site... but when you set up a website for a business you have to register your contact address and telephone number, which is available to the public (if you know where to look.. took me just 2 secs to dig up the info just now  )

You can also report the company to their webmaster... that info is available too.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 27, 2011)

Noir said:


> Myjourney2009  MSM is not oil soluble, so it won't work as a substitute for sulfur.
> 
> Have any of ya'll tried calling her personally? Not sure if there is a contact no. on the boundless tresses site... but when you set up a website for a business you have to register your contact address and telephone number, which is available to the public (if you know where to look.. took me just 2 secs to dig up the info just now  )
> 
> You can also report the company to their webmaster... that info is available too.




you are correct. I found a few recipes on line that call for it to be dissolved in distilled water first. 

I am going to try it for my DD because her scalp conditon caused a major hair growth slow down. I just want her to catch up.

I'm probably going to do a blog post about it.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 27, 2011)

Noir said:


> Myjourney2009  MSM is not oil soluble, so it won't work as a substitute for sulfur.
> 
> Have any of ya'll tried calling her personally? Not sure if there is a contact no. on the boundless tresses site... but when you set up a website for a business you have to register your contact address and telephone number, which is available to the public (if you know where to look.. took me just 2 secs to dig up the info just now  )
> 
> You can also report the company to their webmaster... that info is available too.


http://whois.domaintools.com/growthspecifics.com


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 27, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> http://whois.domaintools.com/growthspecifics.com




LHCFBI on the job, *release the hounds*


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 27, 2011)

iri9109 Waaaaay off topic but what do you use on your skin? It looks flawless




iri9109 said:


> http://whois.domaintools.com/growthspecifics.com


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 28, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> http://whois.domaintools.com/growthspecifics.com


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 28, 2011)

~SparklingFlame~ was still posting after this thread and other posts  I believe) about non receipt of the product. Very odd is all I can say.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 28, 2011)

What baffles me the most is the amounts involved. What real benefit can you get from stealing a few hundred (total I'm guessing). I just do no get it. She was not homeless or in a desperate money situation as far as she let on.
Remember those tales about the neighbors kids? 
I'm just confused lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 28, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> http://whois.domaintools.com/growthspecifics.com


Ok, with that last name I was able to find her Facebook. I quickly spotted two members (I'm sure there are more) from lhcf. Hasn't anyone mentioned this to her?? I'm so darn confused :scratchch


----------



## Windsy (Jul 28, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> http://whois.domaintools.com/growthspecifics.com


 

Is the info listed here her? 

Because I thought she bought a house; nice house too. I don't think this is her; also, if the money is going to a third party couldn't it be that she may not have been the one that took the money?


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 28, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Ok, with that last name I was able to find her Facebook. I quickly spotted two members (I'm sure there are more) from lhcf. Hasn't anyone mentioned this to her?? I'm so darn confused :scratchch


i saw lhcf members on her friends list too, but i dont think they're gonna say anything


Windsy said:


> Is the info listed here her?
> 
> Because I thought she bought a house; nice house too. I don't think this is her; also, if the money is going to a third party couldn't it be that she may not have been the one that took the money?



i think the site is registered under her husband or another relative b/c they have the same last name...idk if the address and numbers are updated though.



SuchaLady said:


> iri9109 Waaaaay off topic but what do you use on your skin? It looks flawless



thanks!...i dont even have a skin reggie except wash my face everyday w/ water and take vitamins sometimes


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 28, 2011)

LushLox said:


> In every drama filled thread there is always a devil advocate. Check out the Shima threads, she had her defenders too, not saying it's right and I'm certainly not defending anyone, but just trying to be factual here. I don't think 'flame gate' is any different to any of the other 'gates' really.
> 
> Anyway give it time, this thread will probably get locked too...



I have been on this board for 3 years and I've chatted with her numerous times and thought she was cool. I'm more baffled at why she'd act like this and I don't want to say anything negative because it just feels so odd that she would do this.  I'm certainly not condemning this behavior, but I feel bad posting anything negative about her. I think others feel the same. I can't believe somebody called her a crackhead  that's messed up! LOL

*Sparklingflame* if you're reading this, please close down your site and take a small hiatus until you can get your business back on track.  I would hate to see you lose your Paypal because without that you're pretty much doomed. Please pay back the money and apologize before its too late.  I can tell you right now that a few $100 bucks is not worth losing your reputation over.  Consider maybe selling your formula and business to someone to at least cover your losses. Its only a matter of time before Beverly closes your private & business accounts on the LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I have been on this board for 3 years and I've chatted with her numerous times and thought she was cool. I'm more baffled at why she'd act like this and I don't want to say anything negative because it just feels so odd that she would do this.  I'm certainly not condemning this behavior, but I feel bad posting anything negative about her. I think others feel the same. I can't believe somebody called her a crackhead  that's messed up! LOL
> 
> *Sparklingflame* if you're reading this, *please close down your site and take a small hiatus until you can get your business back on track.  I would hate to see you lose your Paypal because without that you're pretty much doomed. Please pay back the money and apologize before its too late.  I can tell you right now that a few $100 bucks is not worth losing your reputation over. * Consider maybe selling your formula and business to someone to at least cover your losses. Its only a matter of time before Beverly closes your private & business accounts on the LHCF



I agree. No lies, no excuses, just return the money. I'm so surprised that there still hasn't been any type of response from her by now. Has anyone tried contacting her via Facebook?


----------



## Be Positive (Jul 28, 2011)

Doesn't she live in South Carolina?  If so, contact the SC State Attorney's office and file a complaint.  Then she would definitely be on official notice with the state.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 28, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Ok, with that last name I was able to find her Facebook. I quickly spotted two members (I'm sure there are more) from lhcf. Hasn't anyone mentioned this to her?? I'm so darn confused :scratchch


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 28, 2011)

Many members have supported Sparklingflames by purchasing her products. We are sad to hear she did not returned money or never sent Boundless Tresses.  It is wrong! Who knows if some of the members tried to plead yawl case for your money. I don't know her personally. I feel for the victims. Her reputation on this board is gone to the dogs as a business owner. BostonMaria has given YOU great advice please use it.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 29, 2011)

Did something happen to her? I hate to see this happen but still she needs remember that she's conducting a business.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 29, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I have been on this board for 3 years and I've chatted with her numerous times and thought she was cool. I'm more baffled at why she'd act like this and I don't want to say anything negative because it just feels so odd that she would do this.  I'm certainly not condemning this behavior, but I feel bad posting anything negative about her. I think others feel the same. I can't believe somebody called her a crackhead  that's messed up! LOL
> 
> *Sparklingflame* if you're reading this, please close down your site and take a small hiatus until you can get your business back on track.  I would hate to see you lose your Paypal because without that you're pretty much doomed. Please pay back the money and apologize before its too late.  I can tell you right now that a few $100 bucks is not worth losing your reputation over.  Consider maybe selling your formula and business to someone to at least cover your losses. Its only a matter of time before Beverly closes your private & business accounts on the LHCF



Great post Maria


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 29, 2011)

I just looked through her friends list on Facebook... & 

I knew there were some posters who would normally be all over a thread of this nature, who were oddly MIA.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 29, 2011)

Honey6928215 said:


> Did something happen to her? I hate to see this happen but still she needs remember that she's conducting a business.



No, she was on lhcf posting in other threads as well as facebook at the same time as people creating threads about not receiving their products. She was even mentioned, so you know she received the mention notification. Plus, I'm sure people PMed her to try to get her to respond.

Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## LushLox (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG I had no idea BT was _that_ expensive wow


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 29, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> http://whois.domaintools.com/growthspecifics.com


 
iri9109   u wild chile......


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Be Positive said:


> Doesn't she live in South Carolina? If so, contact the SC State Attorney's office and file a complaint. Then she would definitely be on official notice with the state.


 

^^^^  that right there is nothing but the truth.  excellent advice @ Be Positive  ^5 for that one.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow...you take a break from LHCF and things pop off. Wow...I'm surprised someone could actually think it's feasible to really STEAL from the women here after she's built up a reputation, folks know her, and she has some support. Not even reputation because clearly she doesn't care about that but come on...these folks KNOW you. It's personal now, lol. I'd be scared an angry member could show up at my door with a baseball bat. 

It's a bad economy you don't fhuck with folks money.

And to anyone whod typically be helpful in this situation but isn't because she's their friend...not cool. The whole point of LHCF is a place where people with a common goal can come together and support one another, defeats the purpose if we basically only care so long as it's not someone we know. She should be ashamed, she Wong get what she had in the past back.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm glad I never bought anything. This is why I am skeptical about buying from all these new random hair product vendors, everything is always fine until one day they just vanish with everyones money. If they are having personal problems they should let them be known and at least try to fix the problem ASAP.

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 29, 2011)

Whats her facebook?


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 29, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Whats her facebook?


pookaloo83 - Check your PM's.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 29, 2011)

She's a low down thief and their is no excuse that she can come up with that would change this fact.

She just started the two threads about the neighbors kids and also a thread about her BC a few months ago. You must have some balls to steal people's hard earned money and log on to the internet and pretend like nothing has happened. This infuriates me!!!!!! I hope she gets exactly what is coming to her.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 29, 2011)

Chile...I just saw one of our members on the front page of her friends list. That member just started a thread on this site just last night.  How she miss this one?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Yeah I agree, the crackhead comment was low. I don't fool around with accusations of using drugs because I know I've been accused wrongly by more than one person — family no less. For the person that made the celebrity and SF comparison in terms of the drug comment, I don't even bother to get into celebrities' business that deep, just sayin'.
> 
> Anyway, if this thread gets closed for that reason it's a shame since anyone that has come across her site and doesn't know about her should heed this thread as a warning if they do their research. The drug comment was a little chuckle worthy but only because of the audacity of it, it wasn't necessary.



It was necessary to me, because I was being serious. I wasn't think crack per say(that's hilarious, i don't think she does that, but some ain't right). Why is it so hard to think we may have addicts on the board?  We already know their are mentally ill people here, and what do you think mentally ill people do to cope when they aren't getting the right treatment?  Not all but some probably turn to recreational drugs.So being that I was being serious the comment was necessary cause something ain't right and somebody had to say it.

The BC thread and that thread about the kids that kept getting worse. I know I wasthe only one side eyeing the heck out if that thread.  I seriously believe she may be very stressed and possibly mental, that's all.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 29, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Chile...I just saw one of our members on the front page of her friends list. That member just started a thread on this site just last night.  How she miss this one?



Just because members are fb friends with Sparklingflames, does not mean they can tell her how to run a business. Members are not the recipient of Sparklingflames profits or not giving customers their money back. Let's keep it real.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 29, 2011)

If she would speak up for herself people wouldn't have to speculate.

As far as fb,  I think they were saying that people could tell her about this thread not tell her how to run her business.  But I have a feeling she already knows about this thread. I am not gonna lie, I kinda wanna try the product since it is spoke highly of but too bad, this is how she conducts business. 

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 29, 2011)

blackmaven said:


> Just because members are fb friends with Sparklingflames, does not mean they can tell her how to run a business. Members are not the recipient of Sparklingflames profits or not giving customers their money back. Let's keep it real.



What are they supposed to say? Even if they say something, she can delete it. I would imagine they'd get e-ganged up by her family or something.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 29, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> As far as fb, I think they were saying that people could tell her about this thread not tell her how to run her business.


 
Thank you. That's what _I_ was saying.


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 29, 2011)

...................................


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 29, 2011)

SHAMEFUL praise the lord she never get my money cause it would've been one bumboclawt set of problems smh

She has had numerous issues before with delivering her products and those complaints made me give it the side eye and kept my money 


all i can say at this point is that di gyal is one big thief


----------



## foxee (Jul 29, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> If she would speak up for herself people wouldn't have to speculate.
> 
> As far as fb,  I think they were saying that people could tell her about this thread not tell her how to run her business.  *But I have a feeling she already knows about this thread.* I am not gonna lie, I kinda wanna try the product since it is spoke highly of but too bad, this is how she conducts business.



I bet you're right.  If there was a thread about you that was several pages long with almost 30K views, could you resist reading it?  

I'm beginning to think this thread has run its course.  It was started well over a month ago and SF hasn't come in with an explanation yet and I'm starting to doubt she ever will.  Anyway, I hope the members ripped off file a PayPal claim pronto.  Please jump on it before her account is closed.


----------



## -PYT (Jul 29, 2011)

Xavier said:


> She's a low down thief and their is no excuse that she can come up with that would change this fact.
> 
> She just started the two threads about the neighbors kids and also a thread about her BC a few months ago. You must have some balls to steal people's hard earned money and log on to the internet and pretend like nothing has happened. This infuriates me!!!!!! *I hope she gets exactly what is coming to her*.


 
Wow, yall are going hard   I hope nothing is wrong with her health-wise that may be causing this absence.


----------



## SelahOco (Jul 29, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Thank you. That's what _I_ was saying.



Honestly, I started to say something to her, but I deleted it.  It's just so damn awkward.  I'm sorry this happened.  It's like a family member doing something bogus then you gotta have Sunday dinner together.

We love you SF!!!  But this is unfortunate.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 29, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Wow, yall are going hard   I hope nothing is wrong with her health-wise that may be causing this absence.



I think that ship sailed when folks saw her on YouTube and Facebook, it was only AFTER it was reported she was online having fun but ignoring this thread and people contacting her about their money that she poofed. There really isn't any feasible excuse at this point, sorry to say I think she decided she didn't care and split with folks money. Maybe the orders weren't coming in as fast as they used to and she decided to cut her losses and keep a couple hundred.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 29, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Wow, yall are going hard   I hope nothing is wrong with her health-wise that may be causing this absence.



As it has been said numerous times in this thread...if it were really that serious she would not be on facebook, youtube, and lhcf posting yet not returning emails from her concerned customers. She was well enough to cash a money order and yet something dreadful prevented her from mailing out numerous products. She hasn't even attempted to redeem herself which shows her lack of concern for the customers she's ripped off and those who still were trying to give her the benefit of the doubt. I have been a victim of poor on-line dealings and I can look past a simple mistake or rough patch a business might be having, but stuff like this makes me think twice before I purchase anything online.


----------



## hothair (Jul 29, 2011)

If someone closes their paypal account does this mean you can't recover money before that? That would be messed up


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 29, 2011)

In my Celie voice:

BEAT HER


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 29, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I wonder if there is a way to get PayPal to stop taking orders from her site. Seems to me that after they've been burned enough times, they'd stop allowing people to use their service on their site.




PayPal makes their money through charging service charges to merchants to use their service. When money is refunded to a customer, PayPal still gets to keep the service charges and the money is returned to the customer through whatever means they paid. Like if they used a credit card, a chargeback is filed. If the money came from someone's paypal account then paypal just puts the money back into their account but paypal loses nothing.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 29, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER


 
Girl, STOP!


----------



## Tylove101 (Jul 29, 2011)

*in my Sophia voice*   You told Harpo to beat me!!!!  I lovessss Harpo. God knows I do!  But Ill kill him dead, 'fo I let him beat me! 




mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 29, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER



I've just been lurking this thread...but this was funny as hell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 29, 2011)

Someone contacted me via PM and told me about this thread..yeah, she is my friend Via FB..I dont even come in this section anymore so i had no idea about this thread..
I also didnt know she had a buisness selling hair products..she is from LHCF so we befriended via FB and she is cool peeps as far as I know..I dunno what happned to eveyones products but that aint my bidnezz... I stay my butt in the ENT. section..thats about it..
feel free to friend me ..lololol


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 29, 2011)

blackmaven said:


> Just because members are fb friends with Sparklingflames, does not mean they can tell her how to run a business. Members are not the recipient of Sparklingflames profits or not giving customers their money back. Let's keep it real.


Helllerrrr


----------



## Aireen (Jul 29, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> *Helllerrrr*



I keep picturing Madea's voice.


----------



## BklynHeart (Jul 29, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> SHAMEFUL praise the lord she never get my money cause it would've been one* bumboclawt* set of problems smh
> 
> She has had numerous issues before with delivering her products and those complaints made me give it the side eye and kept my money
> 
> ...


 I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Junebug D (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, this is shocking. I was wondering why I hadn't seen her in ET or OT lately.  I hope you ladies get reimbursed somehow.


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 29, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER




Raw comedy


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

This is a damn shame! 







I think it's safe to say that if we haven't heard from her by now, she's not going to respond. I guess she just doesn't realize that she's probably going to get sued or just doesn't give a phuck.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> This is a damn shame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

From the looks of it, it seems that way.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 29, 2011)

To asummertyme has she been posting on her wall? Or she abandoned facebook too?


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 29, 2011)

.......................


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 29, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> yeah i saw her post a few days ago...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

pookaloo83


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 29, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> If she were not a 'well liked" member you know the LHCF FBI would have been ALL OVER this case with the quickness. It's a shame really.  When AfroVeda raised her prices...when we found out *HairVeda was using bases*... LHCF was ON FIRE! Shima became LHCF's Voldermort, she who must not be named, for stealing pictures. But this vedor can steal *money* and the majority is all quiet and polite...............


  wait...what do u mean bases? I need to come visit this board more often!


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 29, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Many companies use vendors that create a "base" that can be tweaked.
> 
> It starts simply with a conditioner, some oils and preservatives. Afroveda among many other online companies use them. They are free to even use the base and call it their own and jack up the prices, which Aforveda did.


wooooooooooooow woooooooooow woooooooow...some scrait bullsheets!


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 29, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> yeah i saw her post a few days ago...


 


 GIFSoup


And I was keeping hope alive that there was a reasonable explanation for this bull shiggity


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 29, 2011)

Just reading this thread; it's so sad that people have to be parted with their hard earned cash and not get anything in return =/


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 29, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


>



You are just wrong for this post..


----------



## january noir (Jul 29, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> yeah i saw her post a few days ago...



Then we know she's not dead or tied up somewhere!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


>



Whoo Lawd I remember this video!!!!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jul 29, 2011)

I cant believe this fiasco is still going on!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 29, 2011)

SelahOco said:


> Honestly, I started to say something to her, but I deleted it.  It's just so damn awkward.  I'm sorry this happened.  It's like a family member doing something bogus then you gotta have Sunday dinner together.
> 
> *We love you SF*!!!  But this is unfortunate.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER


 
Dead!


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 29, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER


Whyyyyyy?



Platinum said:


> This is a damn shame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take just doesn't give a **** for a $1,000, Alex.



Platinum said:


>


Can you imagine gettting a whooping from the whole board?



SelahOco said:


> Honestly, I started to say something to her, but I deleted it.  It's just so damn awkward.  I'm sorry this happened.  *It's like a family member doing something bogus then you gotta have Sunday dinner together.*
> 
> We love you SF!!!  But this is unfortunate.


But see, there wouldn't be no breaking bread come Sunday cuz thieves aren't welcome in my house.

This whole situation blows. Makes me wonder if it was her intent all along. Study the board and what's popular, make her own version, and when she's reached her goal, be Audi 5000.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 29, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


>



Lol you know all that love would evaporate if it was their money, well ain't no love lost from me to her and I was a past consumer. 

Way I see it she did the Internet version of leaving a friend in your house only to come home and find your tv, stereo, and laptop missing.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 29, 2011)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> In my Celie voice:
> 
> BEAT HER


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 30, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> Whyyyyyy?
> 
> I'll take just doesn't give a **** for a $1,000, Alex.
> 
> ...


 
I could see doing something like that if she stood to gain a lot of moolah. But how much could she have made off of this little scam? She would've been better off building a reputable business.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 30, 2011)

I truly don't think she's on here anymore...it sounded like she was having family problems close to when this all happened.  Maybe somebody who knows her should reach out to her in that town?  When you have troubles at home, you forget everything.  I hope all is well and that folks are reimbursed.  G-d forbid...but if you had a fire, you would have forgotten your customers...or sum lik kat.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 30, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> wooooooooooooow woooooooooow woooooooow...some scrait bullsheets!




asummertyme
Yeah girl you missed that thread it was pure classic.

Take a look, the bolded is the base




Essential wholesale hair mask: 
http://www.essentialwholesale.com/Hair-Masque
*Aloe barbadensis (Organic Aloe) Juice, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ricinus communis (Castor) Oil, Stearalkonium Chloride, Phenoxyethanol, dl-Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Cocos nucifera (Coconut RBD) Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Limmnanthes alba (Meadowfoam) Oil (Refined)*


Afroveda
http://www.afroveda.com/product_p/ashliiamala.htm
Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry Deep Conditioning Mask (8oz)
*Aloe Vera Leaf Juice, Cetearyl Alcohol, Castor Seed Oil*, Moringa Leaf Powder, Red Raspberry Leaf Extract, Buriti Seed Oil, *Stearalkonium Chloride, Phenoxyethanol, Vitamin B5, WheatPRO Plus, Coconut Oil, Kosher Vegetable Glycerin,* Pomegranate Oil, *Meadowfoam Oil* an essential oil blend of Lime, Tangerine, Orange and Thyme, and love.


----------



## hothair (Jul 30, 2011)

About afroveda, can't knock the hustle, so the products are good though?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 30, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> asummertyme
> Yeah girl you missed that thread it was pure classic.
> 
> Take a look, the bolded is the base
> ...




Wait, and Afroveda is seriously charging $21 for eight ounces of this stuff???


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 30, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> Wait, and Afroveda is seriously charging $21 for eight ounces of this stuff???


 
Yes and we buy it! Not only do we buy it but we encourage others to become kitchen chemists and bottle it up & sell it too.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 30, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> Yes and we buy it! Not only do we buy it but we encourage others to become kitchen chemists and bottle it up & sell it too.



I'm all for small business and kitchen chemists on the come up, but be fair and ethical.  Charging this much money for a product where you essentially have about 90 percent of it already formulated, that's just crazy to me. 

Can't knock the hustle though....but wow.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 30, 2011)

So, where do you get sublimated sulphur in town?  Is it the same as sulpur flowers???


----------



## Mleah (Jul 30, 2011)

^^^yes, I believe it is.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I truly don't think she's on here anymore...*it sounded like she was having family problems close to when this all happened*.  Maybe somebody who knows her should reach out to her in that town?  *When you have troubles at home, you forget everything.*  I hope all is well and that folks are reimbursed.  G-d forbid...but if you had a fire, you would have forgotten your customers...or sum lik kat.









I'm just not buying that excuse. I'm sure we would all sympathize when someone has personal problems but in regards to the second bold sentence, she didn't forget to cash money orders and accept paypal payments. She didn't forget to post in a few silly threads and post on Facebook when conveniently "forgetting" to send out product that people paid for.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow I had no idea what has been going on in this thread!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> So, where do you get sublimated sulphur in town?  Is it the same as sulpur flowers???



I found my Sublimed Sulfur at a small family owned pharmacy. I wasn't able to get it at CVS, Walgreens, or Walmart even though some ladies have been able to get it from those stores. You can also get it at Amazon.com.


----------



## DejaVu2 (Jul 30, 2011)

What happened to customer service Ya'll? Why is it so whack in the black community? We have crazies running around errr'where. I'm all for supporting your people but this is ri-damn-diculous. Futhermore, shame on those who are crying ''we still love you SF'' like she was Jesus or something. Until I see SF walking on water, and curing alopecia sufferers, she just an ordinary thief to me!

Now let's keep this thread nice because I want to be kept updated on eerrr'thang. I wish I lived in South Carolina because I'd be rolling up in a black-tinted car....

On a serious note, I hope those that lost their money will find peace and harmony. I know if I lost out money from an e-person.. I'd have sleepless nights. That is is NOT cool!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm just not buying that excuse. I'm sure we would all sympathize when someone has personal problems but in regards to the second bold sentence, *she didn't forget to cash money orders and accept paypal payments. She didn't forget to post in a few silly threads and post on Facebook when conveniently "forgetting" to send out product that people paid for.*



THIS X 3583508350! Why aren't people understanding that this is the major point of this whole thread? THAT SHE HAD TIME TO LOG ON LHCF, POST IN THREADS, LOOK FOR AUDIOBOOKS ON FB — THOSE ARE THINGS DONE ON SOMEONE'S LEISURE TIME! I'm sorry for the caps but some folks in this thread really need it. Oh and about this "we love you" stuff, WHAT?! erplexed You love a thief over the internet? Why?


----------



## healthytext (Jul 30, 2011)

Active as of July 22: http://the-cheap.net/2011/07/22/welcome-to-the-cheap/

I encourage those of you who were swindled to contact Volusion with your evidence and have the BT site suspended.


----------



## foxee (Jul 30, 2011)

healthytext said:


> Active as of July 22: http://the-cheap.net/2011/07/22/welcome-to-the-cheap/
> 
> I encourage those of you who were swindled to contact Volusion with your evidence and have the BT site suspended.



healthytext What's up with "The Cheap" website?  

BTW, I've been a Volusion customer for years.  They will not remove a site unless it violates their terms such as selling pornography, promoting gambling, copyright and trademark violations.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I found my Sublimed Sulfur at a small family owned pharmacy. I wasn't able to get it at CVS, Walgreens, or Walmart even though some ladies have been able to get it from those stores. You can also get it at Amazon.com.



I got my sublimed sulfur at Amazon.com.


----------



## Windsy (Jul 30, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> I could see doing something like that if she stood to gain a lot of moolah. But how much could she have made off of this little scam? She would've been better off building a reputable business.


 

Well, we don't know if there are others; LHCF aren't the only ones purchasing her stuff so you don't know how much she made off with.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 30, 2011)

I keep coming back in here for   Yall crazy.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 30, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I keep coming back in here for   Yall crazy.



Me too


----------



## manter26 (Jul 30, 2011)

healthytext said:


> Active as of July 22: http://the-cheap.net/2011/07/22/welcome-to-the-cheap/
> 
> I encourage those of you who were swindled to contact Volusion with your evidence and have the BT site suspended.



Yall DO NOT PLAY, I swear the LHCFBI is real and some of you should be recruited by the government.


----------



## healthytext (Jul 30, 2011)

foxee said:


> @healthytext What's up with "The Cheap" website?
> 
> BTW, I've been a Volusion customer for years.  They will not remove a site unless it violates their terms such as selling pornography, promoting gambling, copyright and trademark violations.



That sucks. Anyway, she or someone with the same name posted a comment on that website. It appears that the addiction isn't drugs, it's e-books.  I hope Hairsoaper and the others manage to straighten things out somehow.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 30, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Ok, with that last name I was able to find her Facebook. I quickly spotted two members (I'm sure there are more) from lhcf. Hasn't anyone mentioned this to her?? I'm so darn confused :scratchch



I don't know if anyone is referring to me, but I actually just came in this thread today. Yes I am friends with her on facebook and I had no idea all of this was going on.  I wasn't avoiding drama or trying to pick her side.  I would have been in here sooner but I assumed it was a one-time deal until the thread kept getting longer and longer.  I'm baffled.

Anyway, here is the message I just posted on her wall. Don't know if it will get deleted or not:

"Ummm have you been on LHCF lately?? People are kind of pissed about not receiving their BT... What's the deal?? People are getting the impression that you are cheating people out of their money and I can't blame them. :-/"

I didn't really know what else to say.  There is no excuse for this kind of behavior. I don't care how cool you are with someone. It's not my style to smile in someone's face or defend them when they are doing wrong.  But I'm also not going to call her a crackhead either. Hopefully this can get straightened out. Has anyone tried to call the number someone posted? I don't intend to get anymore involved since I haven't bought anything from her in years. If you want me to post another message on her facebook I can give it a try later. Good luck, folks.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 30, 2011)

You guys are no joke...


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 30, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> I don't know if anyone is referring to me, but I actually just came in this thread today. Yes I am friends with her on facebook and I had no idea all of this was going on.  I wasn't avoiding drama or trying to pick her side.  I would have been in here sooner but I assumed it was a one-time deal until the thread kept getting longer and longer.  I'm baffled.
> 
> Anyway, here is the message I just posted on her wall. Don't know if it will get deleted or not:
> 
> ...



Thank you for reaching out to her on FB, I appreciate it. If I were her FB"friend", I definitely would have done it a long time ago. I tried calling that number several times and I never get an answer. My Mom is filing a claim with the SC Attorney General's office. We are going to take it as far as we have to. I'm trying to remain civilized about this but I'm pissed to say the least.


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 30, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Thank you for reaching out to her on FB, I appreciate it. If I were her FB"friend", I definitely would have done it a long time ago. I tried calling that number several times and I never get an answer. My Mom is filing a claim with the SC Attorney General's office. We are going to take it as far as we have to. I'm trying to remain civilized about this but I'm pissed to say the least.


 
This is a shame. I hope you get answers.

Removed url. 

ETA: After you find out what county she lives in, you can contact the sheriff's department. If more than one person calls about it, they may take it seriously.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 30, 2011)

healthytext said:


> Active as of July 22: http://the-cheap.net/2011/07/22/welcome-to-the-cheap/
> 
> I encourage those of you who were swindled to contact Volusion with your evidence and have the BT site suspended.



This chick is going about her everyday life as carefree as ever, acting like nothing has happened!! The more I find out about her the more I'm convinced she's been a thief all along and had everybody fooled about her true personality. If she had an ounce of morality, she would do SOMETHING. I'm HOT right now.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 30, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> This chick is going about her everyday life as carefree as ever, acting like nothing has happened!! The more I find out about her the more I'm convinced she's been a thief all along and had everybody fooled about her true personality. If she had an ounce of morality, she would do SOMETHING. I'm HOT right now.




I don't know that she was a thief all along.  I ordered BT twice and both times it came in a timely manner.


----------



## january noir (Jul 30, 2011)

Well now that gabulldawg has posted on her FB page, perhaps the OP will be contacted... at least I hope so...


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it's time for someone to make that Ripoff Report so others won't fall victim to her. I remember when I almost purchased something from her site, but something told me not too. Instead I went to Bee Mine's site and got something from there. Glad I listened to my instinct, so sorry you guys have been scammed.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 30, 2011)

CandiceC said:


> This is a shame. I hope you get answers.
> 
> Try the first number in this list. That's likely an old address on the whois search.
> 
> ...



Ok I'm all for calling her a crackhead/thief and blah blah blah, but now y'all are extra'd out!  Linking the ol' girl's address and phone number...?  That's completely out of line!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 30, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Ok I'm all for calling her a crackhead/thief and blah blah blah, but now y'all are extra'd out!  Linking the ol' girl's address and phone number...?  That's completely out of line!



Isn't calling her a crackhead out of line too?  Point is, the thread has GONE THERE, no turning back now, she's exposed. Plus, I think it was iri9109 that said that the information is public anyway if you look hard enough for it.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 30, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Isn't calling her a crackhead out of line too?  Point is, the thread has GONE THERE, no turning back now, she's exposed. Plus, I think it was iri9109 that said that the information is public anyway if you look hard enough for it.



Calling her a crackhead won't necessarily put her in danger... Linking her address and full name to people that she stole money from, can.  I watch First 48...   Everyone isn't google savy..


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jul 30, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Calling her a crackhead won't necessarily put her in danger... Linking her address and full name to people that she stole money from, can.  *I watch First 48...*   Everyone isn't google savy..



First 48 is that show! and Gangland...and CSI Miami


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't know that she was a thief all along.  I ordered BT twice and both times it came in a timely manner.


ITA @HappilyLiberal - I ordered a bottle and it came without issue. ETA: I ordered it months ago...either late last year or earlier this year. Either way, it arrived without issue.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 31, 2011)

healthytext said:


> That sucks. Anyway, she or someone with the same name posted a comment on that website. *It appears that the addiction isn't drugs, it's e-books.*  I hope Hairsoaper and the others manage to straighten things out somehow.



***dead***


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 31, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Thank you for reaching out to her on FB, I appreciate it. If I were her FB"friend", I definitely would have done it a long time ago. I tried calling that number several times and I never get an answer. *My Mom is filing a claim with the SC Attorney General's office. We are going to take it as far as we have to*.











> I'm trying to remain civilized about this but I'm pissed to say the least.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Jul 31, 2011)

lol this is interesting any updates ?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
Caisha took the recipe, created BT, Made quite a lot of money from it and didnt offer the ex member anything. no mentioning of her, pretending the formula was hers etc..I tried to support BT But felt bad for the ex member who is actually also disabled but very gifted.
And to be honest most of these "sulphur mixes" came from the ex member and not one person has given her ANY credit whatsoever. I have held my tongue for like 5 years in regards to this matter, I do speak to the Ex member occassionally, She is so humble- Her belief is that God will punish all theives. I'm glad the Boundless Tresses Scam has finally been uncovered and very surprised it went on for all of these years.

And the sulphur/sulfur was purchased from: http://www.baldwins.co.uk they seem to have the best sulfur ever! its yellow, safe, potent but gentle on the skin.

Bless you all


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
> We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
> Caisha took the recipe, created BT, Made quite a lot of money from it and didnt offer the ex member anything. no mentioning of her, pretending the formula was hers etc..I tried to support BT But felt bad for the ex member who is actually also disabled but very gifted.
> And to be honest most of these "sulphur mixes" came from the ex member and not one person has given her ANY credit whatsoever. I have held my tongue for like 5 years in regards to this matter, I do speak to the Ex member occassionally, She is so humble- Her belief is that God will punish all theives. I'm glad the Boundless Tresses Scam has finally been uncovered and very surprised it went on for all of these years.
> ...



Maybe you can persuade the ex member to open up a shop or something along the lines of it...perhaps, unless she doesn't want to, then just send some thanks to her for me


----------



## TayMac (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow @ blaqueangel. That was really shady of her.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jul 31, 2011)

it's erased.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 31, 2011)

CityGirlLuv said:


> So from doing some research, it seems she had three names on here: Sparklingflame, Naturallady, and Stillalady.
> 
> Edit: one of the old profiles: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=10707, no activity though.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 31, 2011)

healthytext said:


> That sucks. Anyway, she or someone with the same name posted a comment on that website. It appears that the addiction isn't drugs, it's e-books.  I hope Hairsoaper and the others manage to straighten things out somehow.



Lol

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
> We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
> Caisha took the recipe, created BT, Made quite a lot of money from it and didnt offer the ex member anything. no mentioning of her, pretending the formula was hers etc..I tried to support BT But felt bad for the ex member who is actually also disabled but very gifted.
> And to be honest most of these "sulphur mixes" came from the ex member and not one person has given her ANY credit whatsoever. I have held my tongue for like 5 years in regards to this matter, I do speak to the Ex member occassionally, She is so humble- Her belief is that God will punish all theives. I'm glad the Boundless Tresses Scam has finally been uncovered and very surprised it went on for all of these years.
> ...



A thief all along, just like I thought. I've ordered from her in the past and received orders too, but the point I was trying to make was that she has the mind of a thief. Your friend (the maker of the original recipe) did the right thing when the demand exceeded her ability to deliver. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Junebug D (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
> We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
> Caisha took the recipe, created BT, Made quite a lot of money from it and didnt offer the ex member anything. no mentioning of her, pretending the formula was hers etc..I tried to support BT But felt bad for the ex member who is actually also disabled but very gifted.
> And to be honest most of these "sulphur mixes" came from the ex member and not one person has given her ANY credit whatsoever. I have held my tongue for like 5 years in regards to this matter, I do speak to the Ex member occassionally, She is so humble- Her belief is that God will punish all theives. I'm glad the Boundless Tresses Scam has finally been uncovered and very surprised it went on for all of these years.
> ...




WELL... She is just a plain ol' thief after all.  You never know who you are dealing with on the interwebz until its too late.  Such a shame. I was shocked this girl had a line of products anyway, didn't seem that bright.


----------



## toinette (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
> We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
> Caisha took the recipe, created BT, Made quite a lot of money from it and didnt offer the ex member anything. no mentioning of her, pretending the formula was hers etc..I tried to support BT But felt bad for the ex member who is actually also disabled but very gifted.
> And to be honest most of these "sulphur mixes" came from the ex member and not one person has given her ANY credit whatsoever. I have held my tongue for like 5 years in regards to this matter, I do speak to the Ex member occassionally, She is so humble- Her belief is that God will punish all theives. I'm glad the Boundless Tresses Scam has finally been uncovered and very surprised it went on for all of these years.
> ...


is the ex-member Den from the UK?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 31, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> WELL... She is just a plain ol' thief after all.  You never know who you are dealing with on the interwebz until its too late.  Such a shame. *I was shocked this girl had a line of products anyway, didn't seem that bright.*


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 31, 2011)

toinette said:


> is the ex-member Den from the UK?


 
I remember Den1. I think she also had her own product line as well. She's not with LHCF anymore?


----------



## Aireen (Jul 31, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


>



My thoughts exactly...  erplexed


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
> We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
> Caisha took the recipe, created BT, Made quite a lot of money from it and didnt offer the ex member anything. no mentioning of her, pretending the formula was hers etc..I tried to support BT But felt bad for the ex member who is actually also disabled but very gifted.
> And to be honest most of these "sulphur mixes" came from the ex member and not one person has given her ANY credit whatsoever. I have held my tongue for like 5 years in regards to this matter, I do speak to the Ex member occassionally, She is so humble- Her belief is that God will punish all theives. I'm glad the Boundless Tresses Scam has finally been uncovered and very surprised it went on for all of these years.
> ...


The plot thickens.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 31, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> I don't know if anyone is referring to me, but I actually just came in this thread today. Yes I am friends with her on facebook and I had no idea all of this was going on.  I wasn't avoiding drama or trying to pick her side.  I would have been in here sooner but I assumed it was a one-time deal until the thread kept getting longer and longer.  I'm baffled.
> 
> Anyway, here is the message I just posted on her wall. Don't know if it will get deleted or not:
> 
> ...


That was a stand up thing to do. I actually did not even see you on her list  but I sure saw some people. Wonder if she will respond to that at all.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
> We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
> surprised it went on for all of these years.
> 
> ...



What was the orginal recipe?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 31, 2011)

NJoy do you use the same recipe?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


>


Hahahahahahahaah!!!


----------



## LushLox (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel Thanks for that sulphur link, I think I'll buy mine from there.


----------



## Sunrise (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> CityGirlLuv said:
> 
> 
> > So from doing some research, it seems she had three names on here: Sparklingflame, Naturallady, and Stillalady.
> ...


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 31, 2011)

Did anyone check her youtube channel? I unsubscribed a long time ago, but yall could check to see the last time she logged on. That's also another way to see if she's still active. I would do it, but I can't see that info on my cell phone.

Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## DejaVu2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, this is just too much for me now *dead*

Since it's all out there I think the only thing missing now is somebody doing a video tutorial on how to mix the formula


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 31, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> Did anyone check her youtube channel? I unsubscribed a long time ago, but yall could check to see the last time she logged on. That's also another way to see if she's still active. I would do it, but I can't see that info on my cell phone.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Epic



It says that she has not logged on in five months.


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Wow, this is just too much for me now *dead*
> 
> Since it's all out there I think the only thing missing now is somebody doing a video tutorial on how to mix the formula



I was thinking the same thing!: lol:  I'm sure someone has already bottled it and getting ready to debut their product on this site in a little bit! 

MAN!  Who would have thunk it?  About SparklingFlame?  

***message to SF - Get your act together SF!  All of your shenanigans are
gonna come back to haunt you!  If it hasn't all ready***


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is the link for Den1's recipe;

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=78901&highlight=sulphur+powder

I think she is now known as Godsno1son.

HHG,
MeechUK


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 31, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Thank you for reaching out to her on FB, I appreciate it. If I were her FB"friend", I definitely would have done it a long time ago. I tried calling that number several times and I never get an answer. My Mom is filing a claim with the SC Attorney General's office. We are going to take it as far as we have to. I'm trying to remain civilized about this but I'm pissed to say the least.



I don't blame you *at all*. $64 is a lot of money. And I guess it's not just the money, it's also the fact that you've been ignored. I wish you and others who have undergone this, the best.


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 31, 2011)

You have to face facts;
She is out of business or
She has not received your order or 
She can't be bothered

If she hasn't bothered to reply to your emails, unless she is hospitalised you need to put this down to experience. If she could cheat a friend you ain't gonna see your money!


----------



## DejaVu2 (Jul 31, 2011)

MeechUK said:


> Here is the link for Den1's recipe;
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=78901&highlight=sulphur+powder
> 
> ...


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jul 31, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


>



Well darn........


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks to the poster with some backstory that's interesting and adds a twist. Who would have ever thunk it?

I wish I could see what that screen cap says its too tiny on my phone. Image try something though.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 31, 2011)

Read it. Dun dun dun.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW!!!  Due to this, no one is going to be sharing any recipe's now.

I don't blame them for not sharing either.  Folks are stingy over here when you ask them what their reggie is. Asking some folks what kind of commercial poo or condish they use is like pulling teeth so to know that somone profited well from stealing a recipe?!!

Recipe sharing for mixes will most likely cease on this board now.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 31, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


>



Damn... that is some rotten siht right there. You gonna beg for the recipe and turn around and make money for it like you made it for yourself?? It was shared out if the goodness of that lady's heart and you go and do that to her?? I would've never purchased from her if I knew that.  

Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder what her yearly profits were?  Anyone know?

I remember some folks bragging that she made really good money.  Which enticed others to sell their kitchen mixes without knowing the basics of business & customer service. They see PROFIT first.


----------



## hothair (Jul 31, 2011)

How does anyone know she didn't agree something with Den - who also btw mentioned she got the recipe off Nurse....?

I think the mods should close the thread and close her vendor account till its all sorted. Things are now speculation, all the advice possible has been given and people who lost money have decided to go the legal route which is the right way to go.

JMO


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to say I think this chick has been a thief all along.

There really is no logical excuse at this point. I mean, what would you guys even believe? "I was sick/my kids were sick/my husband was sick so I couldn't reply to your emails and NUMEROUS attempts at contact but...well a sister HAS to keep her Facebook updated!" "There was a sudden death in the family so I NEEDED to cash your checks without sending product...and e-reads....well that's as important to me as family so you can see why I was more worried about that than people that trusted and supported me."

None of her actions add up to someone suffering a personal tragedy or health issue. If you're struggling and you're out of contact you're OUT of contact. Not, folks can't catch you on the expected forums but when they use their brains and catch you on Facebook and YouTube you're very much present but um...disappear when you get caught. We've had tons of people on this board go through enough genuine stress, changes, breakdowns and struggles go
know that don't add up to nothing but a con woman.

That's why I think it's smart that people are going for her personally through various legal means rather than just being pissed, telling her off and letting her fade.

I think we've all known at least 1 person who youve known who you thought could be trusted and then see a side of them you never knew or seen them betray someone who trusted them.

Well...that's what she did. We've got a great community here but we really DON'T know who's behind the keyboard and how true ANY story they're telling us is. Any concerns or sympathies for her should be looked at logically...what shes losing is her online reputation under her CURRENT user name. She has money from people she stole it from, she's not trying to defend or contact anyone, she's not even doing a good job of pretending to be in trouble...she doesn't care. You know there's no way to dress up the facts that doesn't spell someone blatantly stealing and not giving a crap about customers, 'friends', or anyone. Unfortunately if this doesn't effect her on her homefront shell just change up her user name, re-package her product and come in brand new like she's innocent.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I used to be close to Sparkling Flame/Naturallady/Caisha on here and another member who actually created the formula for Boundless Tresses.
> We all had the original recipe- The Ex member created.
> Caisha took the recipe, created BT, Made quite a lot of money from it and didnt offer the ex member anything. no mentioning of her, pretending the formula was hers etc..I tried to support BT But felt bad for the ex member who is actually also disabled but very gifted.
> And to be honest most of these "sulphur mixes" came from the ex member and not one person has given her ANY credit whatsoever. I have held my tongue for like 5 years in regards to this matter, I do speak to the Ex member occassionally, She is so humble- Her belief is that God will punish all theives. I'm glad the Boundless Tresses Scam has finally been uncovered and very surprised it went on for all of these years.
> ...









And the plot thickens.


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2011)

I my folks say... It's turble.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

> I think I mentioned the names above?
> *The Ex Member did have a shop, But could not keep up with the demands of the large amount of orders with her disability. So she professionally closed down the shop and did not rip off a soul. *
> 
> Her products were excellent



Now that is *integrity*. The Ex Member will have blessings coming all directions. If she ever started up her business again I would purchase from her even if I don't use the product and would probably gift it. That touched me right there and thank you for sharing.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 31, 2011)

MeechUK said:


> You have to face facts;
> She is out of business or
> She has not received your order or
> She can't be bothered
> ...



I respectfully disagree with just putting this down to experience.  Even if the original poster and the other people who ordered from her never receive their money, I believe they should exact every means to obtain their money.  It is the principle of the matter.  She needs to understand that her actions are despicable and that people are not just going to idly sit by while she just takes their money and runs.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 31, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Caught red-handed.


----------



## DrC (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought this whole time Boundless Tresses was hair weave. erplexed


----------



## Qualitee (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## DrC (Jul 31, 2011)

^^^


----------



## Mleah (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if its been already posted but if you paid with Paypal you can get your money back. Just contact Paypal.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 31, 2011)

Mleah said:


> I don't know if its been already posted but if you paid with Paypal you can get your money back. Just contact Paypal.



A few people who paid via paypal and never received the product, did file a claim and got their money back. Unfortunately, the OP's mom paid with a money order.


----------



## TayMac (Jul 31, 2011)

I would bet money that she won't respond to GA's post on her facebook page. If she did, at this point, her true intent has been already been shown.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 31, 2011)

TayMac said:


> I would bet money that she won't respond to GA's post on her facebook page. If she did, at this point, her true intent has been already been shown.



I think GA has more of a chance of being unfriended by her, than getting a reply.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 31, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> WOW!!!  Due to this, no one is going to be sharing any recipe's now.
> 
> I don't blame them for not sharing either. * Folks are stingy over here when you ask them what their reggie is. Asking some folks what kind of commercial poo or condish they use is like pulling teeth* so to know that somone profited well from stealing a recipe?!!
> 
> Recipe sharing for mixes will most likely cease on this board now.



Wait, what?! erplexed This is a hair forum and people don't want to share their regimens and products anymore? We're holding back what we use now on *LONG HAIR CARE Forum* just to one up the next person by having 5 lead hairs longer than them? Seriously?  I'm sorry but I've never noticed someone being stingy with what they use and how they care for their hair, please elaborate, MizzBrown.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 31, 2011)

What kinda sucks is she can always come back with a new name, personality, and no pics. She could be in here now...I kid but puts nothing past no one on these nets.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 31, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Wait, what?! erplexed This is a hair forum and people don't want to share their regimens and products anymore? We're holding back what we use now on *LONG HAIR CARE Forum* just to one up the next person by having 5 lead hairs longer than them? Seriously?  I'm sorry but I've never noticed someone being stingy with what they use and how they care for their hair, please elaborate, @MizzBrown.


 
You've never seen it? I have. Especially the ones w/ longer hair or had a super duper growth spurt and everyone wants to know whats up.

They'll give an answer, but its not a complete answer or they will leave out stuff that you wont find out til several threads later.

Wasn't there controversy over someone stealing the Mo Grow recipe? I wonder how common recipe theft really is around here now.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 31, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> You've never seen it? I have. Especially the ones w/ longer hair or had a super duper growth spurt and everyone wants to know whats up.
> 
> They'll give an answer, but its not a complete answer or they will leave out stuff that you wont find out til several threads later.
> 
> Wasn't there controversy over someone stealing the Mo Grow recipe? I wonder how common recipe theft really is around here now.



The creator of the Moe's Growth Oil posted her formula to Napturality, LHCF, and her fotki.  There was nothing to steal.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 31, 2011)

I also think we need to put this in perspective.  Thus far, there are only 3 people who have said they did not get their product.  The rest of the comments here are from the peanut gallery with no direct dog in this fight.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 31, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I also think we need to put this in perspective.  Thus far, there are only 3 people who have said they did not get their product.  The rest of the comments here are from the peanut gallery with no direct dog in this fight.



Well that is 3 too many in my opinion. And I remember last year someone creating a thread similar to this one..... And lets hope none of the non-members who are unable to post got ripped off

SF got a pass the first time this happened and now its happening again.


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I also think we need to put this in perspective.  Thus far, there are only 3 people who have said they did not get their product.  The rest of the comments here are from the peanut gallery with no direct dog in this fight.



I only recall the OP who ordered for her mom with a money order who didn't get product.  I don't think it matters much.  Even if it's one or three or more, the fact remains that SF has not taken any steps to right the wrong especially now that she knows of it.   But yeah, we all love a good controversy to grab on and hold our attention.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, General Hospital ain't got nuthin on this LHCF drama.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 31, 2011)

And lets not forget how long it's been. Hasn't it been like two months since OP's mom sent her money order off? One person Is one too many to me, I don't play bout my money be it $5 or $50.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 31, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> And lets not forget how long it's been. Hasn't it been like two months since OP's mom sent her money order off? One person Is one too many to me, I don't play bout my money be it $5 or $50.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



Girl, it could be 50 cents and I'm raising all types of hell.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 31, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> You've never seen it? I have. Especially the ones w/ longer hair or had a super duper growth spurt and everyone wants to know whats up.
> 
> They'll give an answer, but its not a complete answer or they will leave out stuff that you wont find out til several threads later.
> 
> Wasn't there controversy over someone stealing the Mo Grow recipe? I wonder how common recipe theft really is around here now.



Never noticed it, maybe I haven't been posting long enough since I didn't lurked before and only got my first subscription in 2010. I also haven't seen update threads recently of people with MBL+ hair lately...


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 31, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> You've never seen it? I have. Especially the ones w/ longer hair or had a super duper growth spurt and everyone wants to know whats up.
> 
> They'll give an answer, but its not a complete answer or they will leave out stuff that you wont find out til several threads later.
> 
> Wasn't there controversy over someone stealing the Mo Grow recipe? I wonder how common recipe theft really is around here now.


 
'Tis true, 'tis true.  I remember a thread in which a poster said that she doesn't tell people what she uses or does to her hair because she doesn't want anyone else to have longer hair than she does.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 31, 2011)

darlingdiva said:


> 'Tis true, 'tis true.  I remember a thread in which a poster said that she doesn't tell people what she uses or does to her hair because she doesn't want anyone else to have longer hair than she does.



 Then why join a HAIR FORUM?!    I swear there's always a member or a bit of information that surprises me when I start to get too comfortable with y'all.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> CityGirlLuv said:
> 
> 
> > So from doing some research, it seems she had three names on here: Sparklingflame, Naturallady, and Stillalady.
> ...


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 31, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I also think we need to put this in perspective. Thus far, there are only 3 people who have said they did not get their product. The rest of the comments here are from the peanut gallery with no direct dog in this fight.


 
I don't think it matters that people commenting in this thread may not have a direct dog in the fight.  This situation could happen to any of us. And, I see no problem responding in support of our fellow board member who has obviously been ripped off.  I am quite impressed by the sleuthing ability shown by members.  

The problem is not that there are *only three people *who did not receive what they paid for.  The problem, which I don't understand how* anyone *could overlook this elephant in the room, is that seller is ignoring these customers, while finding time to post here til she got bussted and elswhere.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 31, 2011)

CityGirlLuv said:


> Blaque*Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I just didn't know she was stillalady, but I'm just saying, why three names?
> ...


----------



## shelli4018 (Jul 31, 2011)

Unpopular opinion here: if the recipe was shared with everyone then it can't be stolen. It's in the public domain. I'm hoping Natural Lady simply saw a market/product and went for it AFTER Den1 gave it a shot. 

I've purchased Boundless Tresses in the past and never had a problem. Furthermore, I've been on LHCF for a while and never knew Natural Lady to be dishonest or shady. Until concrete information is found I can only assume she simply went out of business without notice.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 31, 2011)

Why is this thread still going?  I though the OP got her money back?


----------



## Keen (Jul 31, 2011)

shelli4018 said:


> Unpopular opinion here: if the recipe was shared with everyone then it can't be stolen. It's in the public domain. I'm hoping Natural Lady simply saw a market/product and went for it AFTER Den1 gave it a shot.
> 
> I've purchased Boundless Tresses in the past and never had a problem. Furthermore, I've been *on LHCF for a while and never knew Natural Lady to be dishonest or shady. Until concrete information is found I can only assume she simply went out of business without notice.*



I'm not sure what type of evidence you're waiting for. She cashed out the money order and did not send the product. If she went out of business she should have close down her site or return order money. I think we can reasonably say she is aware of what's being said in here but never logged in to defend herself. At this point, I have to assume she has been shady until proven otherwise.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 31, 2011)

SexySin985 said:


> Well that is 3 too many in my opinion. And I remember last year someone creating a thread similar to this one..... And lets hope none of the non-members who are unable to post got ripped off
> 
> SF got a pass the first time this happened and now its happening again.



I can't thank people from my cell, but I NEEDED to thank you for this one. One person is too many. Dog in the fight or not, people have opinions and are giving suggestions on how to rectify the issue. It's not the peanut gallery's fault that this thread was started. If she were handling her business, this thread (and the other one about this issue) would've never been created and she wouldn't now be outed for what she has done.

Also, I'm willing to bet there's more than 3. I wouldn't be suprised if there are more who hasn't paid 6.50 to share their experience.

Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2011)

@ No, she didn't get her money back.  SF cashed her money order and never received her product.  other folks were able to get their money back through PayPal.  
she has stolen money and was never to be heard of again.  she hasn't even shut her website down.  that's why this thread is still open



DDTexlaxed said:


> Why is this thread still going?  I though the OP got her money back?


----------



## Xavier (Jul 31, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## Xavier (Jul 31, 2011)

Keen said:


> I'm not sure what type of evidence you're waiting for. She cashed out the money order and did not send the product. If she went out of business she should have close down her site or return order money. I think we can reasonably say she is aware of what's being said in here but never logged in to defend herself. *At this point, I have to assume she has been shady until proven otherwise.*





I can not imagine a thread like this going around about me and just sitting back doing nothing. I would think that an innocent business woman would have responded trying to clear her name and that of her company. Even if she chose to contact the members privately, but clearly she hasn't even attempted that.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 31, 2011)

shelli4018 said:


> Unpopular opinion here: if the recipe was shared with everyone then it can't be stolen. It's in the public domain. I'm hoping Natural Lady simply saw a market/product and went for it AFTER Den1 gave it a shot.
> 
> I've purchased Boundless Tresses in the past and never had a problem. Furthermore, I've been on LHCF for a while and never knew Natural Lady to be dishonest or shady. Until concrete information is found I can only assume she simply went out of business without notice.


 
I agree with your first paragraph.  Recipe cannot be stolen.  However, this kind of reminds me of when Michael Jackson bought the Beatles catalog after his friend, Paul McCarthy confided to him that he was planning it to buy it. Legal? No.  Kinda shady?  I think so, especially when you don't bother giving credit. Sometimes there are little signs in the beginning that can point to how the story will end. JMHO though. 

Sometimes going out of business cannot be helped. However, if you have the means to post on FB, and other sites, you have the means of shutting your site down and posting a message informing of the situation and that you plan on making good on the orders and/or money. If a person is wrong, they are just wrong.  Until concrete information is found, I can only go with the facts.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 31, 2011)

Folks still defending her? I'm surprised...It's not like she's going to post a YouTube Dave Chapelle style vid yucking it up 

"I'm RICH off you B's! AAAHAAAHAHAHAH!"

Simple math:
1. Money was collected.
2. Product wasn't sent.
3. NO contact has been made after 2 months.

2 + 2 /= 72 right y'all?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 31, 2011)

How much are we talking? I mean this girls character has been destroyed on many social media outlets. I'm not defending her by any means, just curious how much we know for a fact was stolen.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 31, 2011)

My Friend said:


> How much are we talking? I mean this girls character has been destroyed on many social media outlets. I'm not defending her by any means, just curious how much we know for a fact was stolen.


 
We don't know for a fact because there are lurkers and there is actually a  world that exists outstide of LHCF so we'll never know.

I'm baffled when people are saying its just 2-3 people that were cheated when you can do a google search on her products and Google reaches how many thousands-millions of people per day?

Every person who inquires about BT is NOT a member of this board.

Is there a dollar amount people are looking for to justify this? It's gotta be $600?  $6k? If it's just $60, then it's okay?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 31, 2011)

My Friend said:


> How much are we talking? I mean this girls character has been destroyed on many social media outlets. I'm not defending her by any means, just curious how much we know for a fact was stolen.


 

I have just been lurking in this thread but I just got something to say.  What we know for a fact is that someone paid for a product and didnt get it.  After trying to contact the seller in many different ways the seller never responded.  Seller still posting in ET forum and at least facebook.  Seller NEVER responds to members trying to contact her via PM's and Facebook.

How much are we talking?  I would guess 500-1500 given the price of her items maybe more.  Yeah her character has been destroyed on many social media outlests.  So now here is the real question *HOW MUCH IS HER CHARACTER WORTH TO HER? *  If you stole from me and have been outed should I really care about your character and how people preceive you, you didnt care about me and my money.

Humans are interesting animals.


----------



## Junebug D (Jul 31, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


>



Y'all shocked?  I know I wasn't the only person thinking that.  

That was probably mean, but I'm sure she's off riding into the sunset with her stolen recipe and stolen money and couldn't care less about what's going on in this thread.


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 31, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Why is this thread still going?  I though the OP got her money back?



No she did not get her money back. Her money order was cashed months ago and not product was received.

sent from HTC EVO


----------



## God_Favor (Jul 31, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I also think we need to put this in perspective.  Thus far, there are only 3 people who have said they did not get their product.  The rest of the comments here are from the peanut gallery with no direct dog in this fight.



Only 3???? Wow..............

sent from HTC EVO


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 31, 2011)

I just want to say I appreciate those members who recognize wrong, and are willing to voice their opinions"dog in the fight" or not. She could have taken advantage of any of us, so just because it wasn't you doesn't mean it couldn't have been you. To let this kind of fraud take place on this forum and sweep it under the rug would be seriously compromising the integrity of this community, and I don't think that's what people want. I ordered a product, I expected to receive it, contacted the owner several times when I didn't, and came back to the place where I first learned of the product again in hopes of getting a response. 3 months later, from the start of all this, I have yet to receive a product our correspondence from her, with EVIDENCE that the money order was cashed. (I don't want three product at this point, just the money back.) I think that this behavior is the definition of a crook, most people recognize a crook when they see one, and can identify with how I feel right now, even if only hypothetically since they don't directly have a "dog in the fight". So thanks!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought a computer once from a company (the family sent their children to the school I taught at) that went out of business before I received the computer. I paid for part of the computer on credit card and part with cash (for some dumb reason!) 

I, and I assume a lot of other people, got back the money that was on the credit card, but I never got the cash back. I think that happens a lot. Cash is not safe with these fly-by-night companies.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 31, 2011)

*I would advise ppl who are buying products, concoctions, etc. from these YT'ers and other ppl who just pop up overnight with "miracle" growth products to either use PAYPAL, or some other verified form of payment. It is best realized that if you send a money order, check, or cash, you have no way of really getting your money back.* Personally, I don't care how big or small the company is. If I'm going to buy, I'm either using a credit card, or Paypal (PP). This way I have some recourse. 

Usually, you have recourse using PP, MC, Visa, AMEX, etc. I would NEVER order from a person or site using a money order or cash!! But those who are not familiar with the sheer number of scams both online and over the phone don't realize how foolish that is, and why you are setting yourself up by sending cash and money orders. Even if you don't have a credit card, you can buy a cheap debit card from the gas station (usually cost $5-10 to buy, and maybe $2-4 to load with money). But it can be used over and over; load your money on that, THEN pay online.  

I'd rather have security w. my money than set myself up giving some chick or person my hard-earned cash w.o. really protecting myself. I've worked at a bank for years, and have successfully sold and bought on Ebay since 2003. I've had a PP acct since 2003 and when I say ppl will take your $ and not send the item, it is soooo common. Thank God for PP cuz I myself have had it happen to me, but I got my $ back from PP.

I agree that if she is posting other places, and hasn't made good with the customers who never received product but whose money was taken, then she is guilty until otherwise proven innocent (which in this case would be sending the product, apologizing, or issuing refunds). No HONEST, REPUTABLE business man or woman goes out of business and doesn't tell the customer base. 

No HONEST, REPUTABLE person concerned about their reputation and doing well by customers refuses to respond, and takes money without either sending the product or issuing a refund if the product cant be sent or the business is being shut down. It's as simple as that. At this point we have to assume and just state the facts: people have been had by this woman, and will continue to be had unless she gets her ish together, or people wise up and stop buying stuff from her in the 1st place! I would also beware of her coming back in the future under another name and alias, and doing the same thing again.

SMDH this is a h.a.m.

*P.S. These ppl and companies, IF they go out of business overnight, can file for bankruptcy protection and DONT HAVE TO PAY PEOPLE BACK*.  That is the whole point of having recourse through at least a credit card, or PP.


----------



## january noir (Jul 31, 2011)

^^^I doubt if she ever comes back (even under another name).  She's too well known (everyone knows what her hair looks like) and the LHCF Detective Bureau would sniff her out like bloodhounds because no matter how one may try, a person's true posting style will come through.  If SF still continued to come here and lurk without contacting the OP, that would disturb me even more than I am now and I'm really disturbed already.

This type of behavior seems like a reason to make the band on LHCF beyond a shadow of a doubt.

These are the risks we open ourselves up to when shopping on the internet 
even from members here.

Oh well OP, keep us posted.  I say at this point, in addition to filing the necessary claims with the BBB, give this to God.  He'll make it right for you one way or the other, retribution for acts of this nature will be extracted.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 31, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> I bought a computer once from a company (the family sent their children to the school I taught at) that went out of business before I received the computer. I paid for part of the computer on credit card and part with cash (for some dumb reason!)
> 
> I, and I assume a lot of other people, got back the money that was on the credit card, but I never got the cash back. I think that happens a lot. Cash is not safe with these fly-by-night companies.



I agree with this here.

Broadly speaking, I bought cabinets from a company via the internet (its a VERY VERY long story).  Suffice it to say, altho I received a product, it turned out to be the wrong color among other problems.  Bottom line, the company was running a scam...sending cabinets to some people but not others.  Thank goodness I paid by credit card because THEY (the card company) refunded every penny altho months had gone past and they had no legal reason to do so.   I could have taken the viewpoint of "well, its only a few people and I got my money back."  But, I filed complaint with the proper authorities only to find out that there were *hundreds* of families that lost money.  Those who, like me, used a credit card, fortunately got our money back.  But those who paid cash, were _LUCKY_ if they got 80 cents on the dollar back.  And even then, not everyone got money back because the Attorney General didn't collect enough money to cover the losses.  One guy lost $5000 in cash in one swoop PLUS had to still purchase new cabinets to finish his house.  There were others along with creditors who lost out.

Never ever assume that because you KNOW of a few people that that is all of the people who lost out.  You really don't know until you reach out over the net or thru other methods.  

That's the point of my "long post", no one should ever lose money when purchasing a product from a legitimate business.  Paying by any means outside recoverable funds (credit card, Paypal) makes the loss even more profound.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 31, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Wow I had no idea what has been going on in this thread!


  awwww! look at ur baby!! congrats!!


----------



## Hairsoaper (Jul 31, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> I don't know if anyone is referring to me, but I actually just came in this thread today. Yes I am friends with her on facebook and I had no idea all of this was going on.  I wasn't avoiding drama or trying to pick her side.  I would have been in here sooner but I assumed it was a one-time deal until the thread kept getting longer and longer.  I'm baffled.
> 
> Anyway, here is the message I just posted on her wall. Don't know if it will get deleted or not:
> 
> ...



gabulldawg Did she respond to your Facebook message?


----------



## BotanyGrl (Jul 31, 2011)

Your recourse for the money order is a mail fraud complaint. If the Post Office sees a pattern suggesting attempts to defraud they will open up an investigation and contact the local police. Inform your mom to only make payments via credit/debit card which are simple to dispute.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you.  You just wanted your product while simultaneously supporting a member's business. Times are too hard now to be taking people's hard earned money.




Hairsoaper said:


> I just want to say I appreciate those members who recognize wrong, and are willing to voice their opinions"dog in the fight" or not. She could have taken advantage of any of us, so just because it wasn't you doesn't mean it couldn't have been you. To let this kind of fraud take place on this forum and sweep it under the rug would be seriously compromising the integrity of this community, and I don't think that's what people want. I ordered a product, I expected to receive it, contacted the owner several times when I didn't, and came back to the place where I first learned of the product again in hopes of getting a response. 3 months later, from the start of all this, I have yet to receive a product our correspondence from her, with EVIDENCE that the money order was cashed. (I don't want three product at this point, just the money back.) I think that this behavior is the definition of a crook, most people recognize a crook when they see one, and can identify with how I feel right now, even if only hypothetically since they don't directly have a "dog in the fight". So thanks!





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 31, 2011)

LHCF Detective Bureau ....


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. I'm surprised at all of this.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> @gabulldawg Did she respond to your Facebook message?



She actually has not.  I noticed that a couple of her friends jumped to her defense, asking if I could have just sent a private message.  I responded back by saying I didn't think it was necessary and that if she had handled the situation I would not have sent a message in the first place. The way I see it, everyone should know that she does not have good business practices. Not trying to be rude, but it is the truth. 

I hope she has at least seen my comment and, if there was ANY way possible that she didn't know what was going on and that she has many upset customers, she knows now.  I will check back when I try to remember to see if anything else comes of it.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 1, 2011)

My Friend said:


> @NJoy do you use the same recipe?


 
 I'm not sure. I use sublimed sulfur mixed in oils with some EO's added in. Pretty basic. 


Now y'all carry on and leaves me outta dis here. Dis some mess up in here.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

Let me stop!


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Let me stop!



AHeadOfCoils, good thing I caught that link. I'm gonna start quoting folks before they can think to edit...


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

Aireen said:


> AHeadOfCoils, good thing I caught that link. I'm gonna start quoting folks before they can think to edit...



I usually don't edit, but I feel like I have a better link to post if the thread really gets ratchet.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 1, 2011)

So it's really only 3 people on here who didn't get their orders? I just wish she would address it. For what's got to be less than $300 ( from on here at least) why the heck would she be acting shady about it is beyond me.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> So it's really only 3 people on here who didn't get their orders? I just wish she would address it. For what's got to be less than $300 ( from on here at least) why the heck would she be acting shady about it is beyond me.


 


I truly think there are more. Some wont come out and will just handle it on there own or chalk it up to a lesson learned and some maybe non paying members who got the info from here and cant post. But in all honesty does it really matter how many? A theif is a theif no matter how many times they stole. Oh and lets not forget that there are many of friends, families, youtubers, and facebookers that may have gotten swindled too.

IMO she is not going to address it. Why should she? The damage has been done and there is nothing to say to make it better. She has been a member long enough to know when you get the ladies here mad there is no coming back, as a matter of fact she has been apart of some of the infamous gates. I remember her when I joined and she would gladly jump into a drama thread with her 2cents so she knows how we roll.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2011)

Twenty-five pages and nearly 500 posts, with no word from the owner? That is not right. I'm sorry for all of those who lost their money and trust in small online businesses.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

BotanyGrl said:


> Your recourse for the money order is a mail fraud complaint. If the Post Office sees a pattern suggesting attempts to defraud they will open up an investigation and contact the local police. Inform your mom to only make payments via credit/debit card which are simple to dispute.



Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> She actually has not.  I noticed that a couple of her friends jumped to her defense, asking if I could have just sent a private message.  I responded back by saying I didn't think it was necessary and that if she had handled the situation I would not have sent a message in the first place. The way I see it, everyone should know that she does not have good business practices. Not trying to be rude, but it is the truth.
> 
> I hope she has at least seen my comment and, if there was ANY way possible that she didn't know what was going on and that she has many upset customers, she knows now.  I will check back when I try to remember to see if anything else comes of it.



Thanks for the update. Sorry her friends ganged up on you.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why some are assuming "only 3" people were affected. Just looking over the posts, along with me, Southern Belle and Malaika1 never received their products...they got Paypal refunds thankfully. But also iri9109 said she had heard of at least 5 complaints of people not getting their products in the past. Fifi134 mentioned a cousin who had not received her product at the time of the post (unsure if she ever did), and babygrl79 at the time of her post on 7/20 had not received an order from May. And these are just the people speaking up about it. I'm sure there are more. So if numbers matter to people, do the math. My order was $64. I dont think we're talking about a small amount of money swindled here.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> She actually has not.  I noticed that a couple of her friends jumped to her defense, asking if I could have just sent a private message.  I responded back by saying I didn't think it was necessary and that if she had handled the situation I would not have sent a message in the first place. The way I see it, everyone should know that she does not have good business practices. Not trying to be rude, but it is the truth.
> 
> I hope she has at least seen my comment and, if there was ANY way possible that she didn't know what was going on and that she has many upset customers, she knows now.  I will check back when I try to remember to see if anything else comes of it.


 
I wish I would defend a friend in some nonsense. That is not a true friend.  At the very least, before I posted any type of response to you, I would have sent pm to my friend immediately fullly expecting a response stat!  I have zero tolerance for crooks because if they are robbing somoneone else, they would have no problem doing me eventually


----------



## Xavier (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> I'm not sure why some are assuming "only 3" people were affected. Just looking over the posts, along with me, Southern Belle and Malaika1 never received their products...they got Paypal refunds thankfully. But also iri9109 said she had heard of at least 5 complaints of people not getting their products in the past. Fifi134 mentioned a cousin who had not received her product at the time of the post (unsure if she ever did), and babygrl79 at the time of her post on 7/20 had not received an order from May. And these are just the people speaking up about it. I'm sure there are more. So if numbers matter to people, do the math. My order was $64. I dont think we're talking about a small amount of money swindled here.



You shouldn't even have to post this. The amount or number of victims should be irrelevant. 


I have never looked at SF the same after the "Spank my child and post pics of her crying" thread...Let me get outta here.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> You shouldn't even have to post this. The amount or number of victims should be irrelevant.
> 
> 
> I have never looked at SF the same after the "Spank my child and post pics of her crying" thread...Let me get outta here.


 

Wayment!  Is this thread still around? Or has it gone to heaven?


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> You shouldn't even have to post this. The amount or number of victims should be irrelevant.


 
You would think this would be a given! erplexed  I don't car if it is one person, $1.00, theft is theft!


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Wayment!  Is this thread still around? Or has it gone to heaven?



IKR?!?! Somebody get us a link - STAT!


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> You shouldn't even have to post this. The amount or number of victims should be irrelevant.
> 
> 
> *I have never looked at SF the same after the "Spank my child and post pics of her crying" thread...Let me get outta here.*


@ the bolded *in my Stewie from Family Guy voice* Say Whaaaaat?!?!? 


Whoever started that thread and the people who posted pics in that thread should all be beat themselves!erplexed


----------



## joyous (Aug 1, 2011)

BotanyGrl said:


> Your recourse for the money order is a mail fraud complaint. If the Post Office sees a pattern suggesting attempts to defraud they will open up an investigation and contact the local police. Inform your mom to only make payments via credit/debit card which are simple to dispute.



This is excellent advice. She still has her website up, so she's still soliciting orders and not shipping the products. That's considered mail fraud.


----------



## Xavier (Aug 1, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> @ the bolded *in my Stewie from Family Guy voice* Say Whaaaaat?!?!?
> 
> 
> Whoever started that thread and the people who posted pics in that thread should all be beat themselves!erplexed




Don't act like ya'll don't remember when she spanked her daughter for wasting some hair products and then took pics of the baby crying. Not sure which screen name she was using back then. Thinking back it did get kinda ugly fast so that thread probably did go poof.erplexed


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

The site is still fully functional


----------



## Xavier (Aug 1, 2011)

I know it is not the mods jobs to play FBI agents and intermediaries in these types of situations but I find it funny that LHCF has these vendors pay these fees to advertise in the vendor forum to essentially gain new business from the ladies here, yet the mods are not able to ban those vendors who have stolen from the LHCF community. Something about that doesn't seem right. erplexed


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> Don't act like ya'll don't remember when she spanked her daughter for wasting some hair products and then took pics of the baby crying.



Uh...what?

And y'all didn't realize something was wrong then?? Wow. 

All I can really say now is she should do the smart thing and try to fix this. She'll never get her reputation back but if she keeps pretending this will only get REAL ugly in her daily life. She's being reported to numerous agencies and I know legally attorney generals don't like online fraud by people preying on others trust and goodwill. 

I'd also suggest writing reviews on different websites for products and customer service (you could also make a 1.page free website) the whole point being someone who googles her will see these negative reviews, website warning against fraud, etc. towards the top of the google results and prevent her from scamming others not associated with LHCF.


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 1, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> WELL... She is just a plain ol' thief after all.  You never know who you are dealing with on the interwebz until its too late.  Such a shame. *I was shocked this girl had a line of products anyway, didn't seem that bright.*



I agree.  I could tell from this video that she's simple-minded.

Sparkling Flame: _"I oan even know what habben wit dat.  I cain't even...I oan know!"_


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> Don't act like ya'll don't remember when she spanked her daughter for wasting some hair products and then took pics of the baby crying. Not sure which screen name she was using back then. Thinking back it did get kinda ugly fast so that thread probably did go poof.erplexed



Nevermind.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I agree.  I could tell from this video that she's simple-minded.
> 
> Sparkling Flame: _"I oan even know what habben wit dat.  I cain't even...I oan know!"_



 STOP it!!!!!!  

"Looong" @16 seconds had me ROLLING!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 1, 2011)

I keep coming into this thread hoping that something has changed. I went to her website and it's still functional. It's such a shame about this whole shenanigans. Report to every ageny you can so she can be caught and prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

That's why I'm leery of ordering from these up and coming businesses. It's a damn shame


----------



## Junebug D (Aug 1, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I agree. I could tell from this video that she's simple-minded.
> 
> Sparkling Flame: _"I oan even know what habben wit dat. I cain't even...I oan know!"_


 
 

You'd better quit it though; clearly the LHCF Rules of Popularity are still intact here.


----------



## nzeee (Aug 1, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I agree.  I could tell from this video that she's simple-minded.
> 
> Sparkling Flame: _"I oan even know what habben wit dat.  I cain't even...I oan know!"_



whoa! @ this post for a couple reasons 

1. what was that video?? is this the guru? shouldn't sulphur thicken up your hair? isn't she drinking her own cool-aid? is this who everybody is defending and trusting to buy products from? 

2. i think this could start another avenue for a downward spiral in this thread. i likely just participated in that spiral by questioning her hair but my point is that i wanna see this thread stay open. i didn't look at it until just yesterday even after seeing it bumped for ages and even w/ all the views i bet there are a lot of people who still haven't seen it. 

let's make sure it sticks around for everyone's benefit so keep it clean chicas.


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 1, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> STOP it!!!!!!
> 
> "Looong" @16 seconds had me ROLLING!!



OMG!  I had to go back and replay it.  Now I'm rolling.


----------



## Natural Glow (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought her daughter got into some toothpaste or something and got it all over the place so she spanked her. But before cleaning her off she snapped some pics. It wasn't a "everyone go beat yo kids and take pics" thread lol 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 1, 2011)

nzeee said:


> whoa! @ this post for a couple reasons



1. what was that video?? *I oan know* is this the guru? shouldn't sulphur thicken up your hair? *that's what I thought* isn't she drinking her own cool-aid? *maybe her daughter spilled her share* is this who everybody is defending and trusting to buy products from?  *yes, this is the thief in question.*

2. i think this could start another avenue for a downward spiral in this thread. i likely just participated in that spiral by questioning her hair but my point is that i wanna see this thread stay open *me too.  I would hate for it to be locked*. i didn't look at it until just yesterday even after seeing it bumped for ages and even w/ all the views i bet there are a lot of people who still haven't seen it. *I agree.  Most won't even look at this until they see all the views/replies to the right...then they'll finally get curious.*

let's make sure it sticks around for everyone's benefit so keep it clean chicas.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> Don't act like ya'll don't remember when she spanked her daughter for wasting some hair products and then took pics of the baby crying. Not sure which screen name she was using back then. Thinking back it did get kinda ugly fast so that thread probably did go poof.erplexed


 That is horrible! I don't remember that... I sure wish it still existed. I would love to see who I should be giving the side-eye to.


----------



## nzeee (Aug 1, 2011)

Crysdon: ^^^you're incorrigible


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I wish I would defend a friend in some nonsense. That is not a true friend.  At the very least, before I posted any type of response to you, I would have sent pm to my friend immediately fullly expecting a response stat!  I have zero tolerance for crooks because if they are robbing somoneone else, they would have no problem doing me eventually



Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah...


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 1, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> I agree.  I could tell from this video that she's simple-minded.
> 
> Sparkling Flame: _"I oan even know what habben wit dat.  I cain't even...I oan know!"_






gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out* saying I only got involved for the thanks*....so yeah...



wow...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah...


 
Wow.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah...



gabulldawg That's awful.  What do LHCF "Thanks" have to do with anything?  You can't use 'em to buy anything.  *You did the right thing by sending her a message.*  If that person is still lurking, she could be a better friend to SF by encouraging her to do the right thing by her customers versus calling you out.  

You have to wonder what makes people "tick" sometime.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 1, 2011)

Natural Glow said:


> I thought her daughter got into some toothpaste or something and got it all over the place so she spanked her. But before cleaning her off she snapped some pics. *It wasn't a "everyone go beat yo kids and take pics" thread lol *
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


 LOL Oh, thank goodness!! I think I vaguely remember somebody's kid getting into something messy and they posted a pic of it.


----------



## Junebug D (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah...


 

 

Sadly, I can believe it.  Folks get crazy when a beloved member gets outed as a liar, a fake, or a fraud. People will e-defend, side-step, blame-shift, and finger-point to the death.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  *Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah..*.


 What?!?! Like you can send those thanks to the electric company to keep your lights on or something...  People are crazy!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah...


 

What her name is? It could be SF forall we know under a different name?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> What?!?! Like you can send those thanks to the electric company to keep your lights on or something...  People are crazy!


 

Ok?!


----------



## Duff (Aug 1, 2011)

Natural Glow said:


> I thought her daughter got into some toothpaste or something and got it all over the place so she spanked her. But *before cleaning her off she snapped some pics.* It wasn't a "everyone go beat yo kids and take pics" thread lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt



I still would not post pics of my crying child just because.
imo, she would still get the side eye, not for the spanking but for the photo op she presented to everyone.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah...


 
What in the world?    Either that person's elevator doesn't go all the way to the top or she must be in cahoots with seller.  Just for that, I gave you another thanks, lol!

People take worshipping these hair "goddesses" on forums and youtube just a little too far


----------



## Xavier (Aug 1, 2011)

Natural Glow said:


> I thought her daughter got into some toothpaste or something and got it all over the place so she spanked her. *But before cleaning her off she snapped some pics. It wasn't a "everyone go beat yo kids and take pics" thread lol
> *
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt




You're right it was not that type of thread and I hope that is not what others think. It was a: 

-my little girl got into XYZ item

-she smeared it all over the bathroom and herself

-let me spank her for what she did,

-Then take pictures of the damage she did in the bathroom

-Then take photos of her post-spanking and share with my LHCF sistahs

The thread was a mix of "awww she's cute and was probably trying to copy her mama" and a whole of this:nono: 

It wasn't about the spanking of the little girl that was the problem with most. It was the fact that one would take photos after spanking your child and post it on a public forum. Who does that?!?! Okay back to lurk mode before I make the banned.


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> It wasn't about the spanking of the little girl that was the problem with most. *It was the fact that one would take photos after spanking your child and post it on a public forum*. Who does that?!?! Okay back to lurk mode before I make the banned.


 
That.right.there.

I'm a mother. I am here to protect my babies, not make them the subject of ridicule.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

Qualitee said:


>


 

Why!!!!


----------



## Windsy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok....we have to bring this back to the issue at hand...some if this stuff is borderline getting this thread locked.

Just want to put that out there so that this thread can remain open and beneficial to someone.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I couldn't really type much earlier because I was on my phone, but yes she showed me.  Calling me out, calling me a "RunTellDat" and saying that I only went on her page to post because y'all told me to. Since I don't have a brain of my own.  I guess she thought that because I wasn't involved at the beginning of all of this. But I hardly ever come in the hair forum anymore. I saw the thread before, but assumed it was a one time thing and really I thought it was already resolved. I never thought that this was still going on. 

In my opinion, when you do wrong you deserve whatever consequence you get. Be that a whooping, getting something taken away, or getting called out on facebook.  You can't get mad if you are called out on your trifling ways.

Soooooo anyway, I am no longer her friend on Facebook.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> Ok....we have to bring this back to the issue at hand...some if this stuff is borderline getting this thread locked.
> 
> Just want to put that out there so that this thread can remain open and beneficial to someone.



You're right. I'm sorry. I couldn't help it. Just had to share that info. I will be good now.  Just keeping everyone informed. It just irks me that people are so backwards nowadays. Not one penny was stolen from me, but that doesn't mean that I can't empathize with those that have been stolen from! Ridiculous. It makes me mad thinking about it. It could have been me!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Soooooo anyway, I am no longer her friend on Facebook.


 

She deleted you???


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> She deleted you???



YES, girl. I wasn't surprised, though. And I don't regret what I did.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Soooooo anyway, I am no longer her friend on Facebook.



gabulldawg  Did she "un-friend" you?
Please say it ain't so... then that really means she's trying to skip out on her responsibilities.  She REALLY does know about this thread and doing nothing to remedy the situation.

I am thoroughly outdone by this whole thing.  I thought SF had more going for herself than this.


----------



## Duff (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^then she probably deleted the comment too.  this is a sad situation all the way around.  I mean, over a little money.  Really!!


----------



## Windsy (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> You're right. I'm sorry. I couldn't help it. Just had to share that info. I will be good now.  Just keeping everyone informed. It just irks me that people are so backwards nowadays. Not one penny was stolen from me, but that doesn't mean that I can't empathize with those that have been stolen from! Ridiculous. It makes me mad thinking about it. It could have been me!!!!


 
It wasn't you that I had in mind; I actually commend you for doing what you did and I have a new respect for you.

I wish her other friends (THE LURKER WHO MADE THE COMMENT INCLUDED) would have the guts to do the same!!!


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 1, 2011)

I knew she was going to un-friend you...Oh well....


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 1, 2011)

She has time to delete folks who are letting her know about her business but can't come up in here to 'splain her actions. GOOH! I'm through. 

Yeah, she knows about this thread. 

Don't worry, it will all come back to her in due time - boomerang.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> YES, girl. I wasn't surprised, though. And I don't regret what I did.


 







Damn she dirty.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> @gabulldawg  Did she "un-friend" you?
> Please say it ain't so... then that really means she's trying to skip out on her responsibilities.  She REALLY does know about this thread and doing nothing to remedy the situation.
> 
> I am thoroughly outdone by this whole thing.  I thought SF had more going for herself than this.



Yes she did. I figured she would. I know she knows what's going on now, though, if she possibly didn't before. Is there a way to leave comments on her business page? Maybe someone can try that next.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with FB but can't a page be created about BT and the bad business?


----------



## Duff (Aug 1, 2011)

I love the fact that this thread is still open and in the hair forum so it's available to the public.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yeah I couldn't really type much earlier because I was on my phone, but yes *she* showed me.  Calling me out, calling me a "RunTellDat" and saying that I only went on her page to post because y'all told me to. Since I don't have a brain of my own.  I guess she thought that because I wasn't involved at the beginning of all of this. But I hardly ever come in the hair forum anymore. I saw the thread before, but assumed it was a one time thing and really I thought it was already resolved. I never thought that this was still going on.
> 
> In my opinion, when you do wrong you deserve whatever consequence you get. Be that a whooping, getting something taken away, or getting called out on facebook.  You can't get mad if you are called out on your trifling ways.
> 
> Soooooo anyway, I am no longer her friend on Facebook.


 
Wait. I just want to make sure I'm clear on this. The "she" we are referring to is SF or the friend? Are you saying that SF responded to you, actually ACKNOWLEDGED awareness of the issue at hand, then called you a tattle tell????!! Or this is still the friend we're talking about. I just want to be clear we're talking about SF and not still talking about the friend defending her.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> YES, girl. I wasn't surprised, though. And I don't regret what I did.



gabulldawg I applaud you for sending her the message. What her "friends" fail to understand is that you're not acting as a messenger in a "witch hunt", you just wanted her to be aware of the situation here at LHCF. (even though I'm sure she already knows).


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, so she really has NO intention of ever addressing this situation. That is crazy. There HAS to be a way to get that site shut down so that she can stop stealing people's money.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yes she did. I figured she would. I know she knows what's going on now, though, if she possibly didn't before. Is there a way to leave comments on her business page? Maybe someone can try that next.



wow...


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 1, 2011)

The nerve of her to even argue with you knowing good and damn well she is wrong.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

Just curious, are there any threads about this on some of the other hair forums? (i.e. BHM?) I'm not suggesting a "smear campaign", but spread the word to others who may not be aware of the information on this site.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> I'm not too familiar with FB but can't a page be created about BT and the bad business?



I think you can.  I've seen pages about hating certain things or people or whatever. I'm not very Facebook savvy so I don't know how you would go about doing that. 



Hairsoaper said:


> Wait. I just want to make sure I'm clear on this. The "she" and "her" we are referring to is SF or the friend? Are you saying that SF responded to you, actually ACKNOWLEDGED awareness of the issue at hand, then called you a tattle tell????!! Or this is still the friend we're talking about. I just want to be clear we're talking about SF and not still talking about the friend defending her.



Sorry. I meant her "friend." SF never responded to me at all, as far as I know. There were two folks who got mad at the fact that I posted a message on her wall and I guess were telling me off, as if I cared.  One is a lurker here, because she went off on me saying the things I said earlier.


----------



## -PYT (Aug 1, 2011)

Pook, I can't with you and Prince. That was the perfect gif to go with what you said


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yes she did. I figured she would. I know she knows what's going on now, though, if she possibly didn't before. Is there a way to leave comments on her business page? Maybe someone can try that next.



WHAT? Nooooooooooooooo!  I've been lurking for days and I kept believing she would come in here and explain the silence -> she was under house arrest, godzooki had her trapped on an island, ship/plane wrecked with no communication, alien abduction for a bit, anything, no matter how fantastic but at least an explanation? The fact she deleted you means she is well and fine and aware of this thread. I'm so surprised at all this. If you're gonna rob, at least do it Bernie Madoff style with billions not a couple of hundreds or thousands. 

As someone who just had it out with ebonyline over my shipment that went missing ($178 worth), I know what it feels like to order something and not receive it for months. I hope everyone gets their money back somehow.


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess the only thing to do now is to get the word out to warn others. It would be cool if one of the youtube gurus who get a lot of hits could make a warning video.


----------



## Xavier (Aug 1, 2011)

Xavier said:


> I think GA has more of a chance of being unfriended by her, than getting a reply.





pookaloo83 said:


> She deleted you???





gabulldawg said:


> YES, girl. I wasn't surprised, though. And I don't regret what I did.




I knew it!!!!!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> She deleted you???


 
Welp...


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

Lafani said:


> WHAT? Nooooooooooooooo!  I've been lurking for days and I kept believing she would come in here and explain the silence -> she was under house arrest, godzooki had her trapped on an island, ship/plane wrecked with no communication, alien abduction for a bit, anything, no matter how fantastic but at least an explanation? The fact she deleted you means she is well and fine and aware of this thread. I'm so surprised at all this. If you're gonna rob, at least do it Bernie Madoff style with billions not a couple of hundreds or thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who just had it out with ebonyline over my shipment that went missing ($178 worth), I know what it feels like to order something and not receive it for months. I hope everyone gets there money back somehow.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 1, 2011)

One of y'all should make a YT vid, exposing this shady mess further. Just like April did.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yeah I couldn't really type much earlier because I was on my phone, but yes she showed me.  Calling me out, calling me a "RunTellDat" and saying that I only went on her page to post because y'all told me to. Since I don't have a brain of my own.  I guess she thought that because I wasn't involved at the beginning of all of this. But I hardly ever come in the hair forum anymore. I saw the thread before, but assumed it was a one time thing and really I thought it was already resolved. I never thought that this was still going on.
> 
> In my opinion, when you do wrong you deserve whatever consequence you get. Be that a whooping, getting something taken away, or getting called out on facebook.  You can't get mad if you are called out on your trifling ways.
> 
> *Soooooo anyway, I am no longer her friend on Facebook.*


 
Trifling. I guess this means she thinks she can ignore it and it will go away. She'll get served papers soon. A series of them actually.

I'm sure that's a "friend" you won't miss gabulldawg.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> You're right. I'm sorry. I couldn't help it. Just had to share that info. I will be good now.  Just keeping everyone informed. It just irks me that people are so backwards nowadays. Not one penny was stolen from me, but that doesn't mean that I can't empathize with those that have been stolen from! Ridiculous. It makes me mad thinking about it. It could have been me!!!!


 
Don't apologize.  Your post was very essential to this thread. Like someone already posted, this shows that seller is aware of everything going on and still choses to ignore the OP and others.  She obviously has access to the internet; and, she isn't trying to do the right thing.  I appreciate you trying.  From the looks of things, seller unfriending you probably did you a favor


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> You're right. *I'm sorry*. I couldn't help it. Just had to share that info. I will be good now.  Just keeping everyone informed. It just irks me that people are so backwards nowadays. Not one penny was stolen from me, but that doesn't mean that I can't empathize with those that have been stolen from! Ridiculous. It makes me mad thinking about it. It could have been me!!!!


 
There is nothing to be sorry about. You did the right thing. I didn't have access to her FB page, so I'm glad somebody was willing to do that. Now we know that she is completely aware and refusing to take responsiblity for her actions. To suspect somebody is trifling is one thing, but now it's been confirmed.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 1, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> I guess the only thing to do now is to get the word out to warn others. It would be cool if one of the youtube gurus who get a lot of hits could make a warning video.


 
She should have stolen April's money....  that video would have been all kinds of entertaining.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder if asummertyme is still her friend.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Just curious, are there any threads about this on some of the other hair forums? (i.e. BHM?)* I'm not suggesting a "smear campaign", but spread the word to others who may not be aware of the information on this site.


 
I'm not on any other hair forums, but does anyone know the answer to this question?


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 1, 2011)

If there's a back-order because some ingredients haven't come in yet, then she should say so.  Or, if there's some equipment failure, she should say so.  If items cannot be ordered with normal delivery, then she should say so and stop payments...put it on "back-order."  Vita-cost does that.  It is not worth getting sued.  I'm surprised and dismayed at this all.


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

LushLox said:


> One of y'all should make a YT vid, exposing this shady mess further. Just like April did.


 


HappilyLiberal said:


> She should have stolen April's money.... that video would have been all kinds of entertaining.


 
Who is April and can I get a link?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

Are y'all talking about my gangsta boo April?!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJI2vlR9VUY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsbhJqyRMGY&feature=related


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 1, 2011)

LunadeMiel said:


> wow...


 
LunadeMiel, OT, congrats on your precious bundle!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 1, 2011)

And the saddest part - her site is still up and people can still order (as some of you may know)... 







[/URL]


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 1, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Are y'all talking about my gangsta boo April?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJI2vlR9VUY&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsbhJqyRMGY&feature=related


 
Yep...  That's her!!!!!


----------



## Lynnerie (Aug 1, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> If there's a back-order because some ingredients haven't come in yet, then she should say so.  Or, if there's some equipment failure, she should say so.  If items cannot be ordered with normal delivery, then she should say so and stop payments...put it on "back-order."  Vita-cost does that.  It is not worth getting sued.  I'm surprised and dismayed at this all.



There is no backorder on ingredients and no equipment is involved. She stole that recipie from Den1 and is now ripping off anyone who orders from her. Based on her ignoring FB comments and deleting friends its obvious that she just doesn't give a damn. And thats just her character- thats who she is. 

We need a "Do not buy from" sticky thread cause its not fair that we get ripped off.  I didn't buy from her but I'm mad for the others that did.


----------



## God_Favor (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been here since 03 , and I don't care about the LHCF cliques and taking up for the gurus. I will continue to be an example the poster who made the "dog fight" comment.  Because this ain't right by any means. 

But, ladies it may be going too far with bashing her about a post she did pertaining to her child . And the yt video calling her slow is a bit extra, imo.I don't think  post like these mentioned  has meaning in relation to  her being a theif. Just think we should stick with getting the word out about her shady business practices.

 And the ones  still running in here taking up for their beloved, why not help your sis out ? It's seems like the bond you guys have with her won't let you believe she is scheming. U guys think its a deep personal issue going on with her, right? So why not help her take care of this debt and show your love that way. I sure she would feel the love more if you guys can get together some funds to help pay these "3" (lol) people back. This way, you save your girls business and you will give her more time to tend to her personal issue. It's a win/win for the gurus business ,her customers and her fans/friends.

sent from HTC EVO


----------



## Incredible1ne (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow sorry to hear she's not sending out product.  That's so wrong.  I ordered from her awhile back (years ago) and got everything on time.  Be careful products from folks just because they seem nice or their board personality seems cool.  
IMO, a lot of women get tricked into thinking someone is a good person when reality is, you don't know her.  Be cautious just like you would if you were buying something in person. You never know someone's true intentions behind a computer screen.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay now this is even worse. She knows about it all and is still ignoring this.   I am lost for words.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I wonder if asummertyme is still her friend.


  I am .....I gotta be honest here..I really dont like the way GA called her out in the open on her FB page..If she felt the need to say something, I would have PM'd her...IMO that wasnt right...like the saying goes..2 wrongs dont make a right? nothing good came out of that....but again..thats just me..I dont know what the deal is but again, its none of my buisness..so... just an unfortunate situation..i wish all the best..


----------



## Kiki0130 (Aug 1, 2011)

Soooooo... I've been lurking hoping for the best but found
out the worst ...

What's a good name for _this_ "gate?"


----------



## PJaye (Aug 1, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> There is no backorder on ingredients and no equipment is involved. She stole that recipie from Den1 and is now ripping off anyone who orders from her. Based on her ignoring FB comments and deleting friends its obvious that she just doesn't give a damn. And thats just her character- thats who she is.
> 
> *We need a "Do not buy from" sticky thread cause its not fair that we get ripped off.* I didn't buy from her but I'm mad for the others that did.


 

I second that emotion.  There should be a "Let the Buyer Beware" listing of less than reputable vendors posted for all to see.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 1, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Soooooo... I've been lurking hoping for the best but found
> out the worst ...
> 
> What's a good name for _this_ "gate?"


 
I've been lurking to find out myself.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> I am .....I gotta be honest here..I really dont like the way GA called her out in the open on her FB page..If she felt the need to say something, I would have PM'd her...IMO that wasnt right...like the saying goes..2 wrongs dont make a right? nothing good came out of that....but again..thats just me..I dont know what the deal is but again, its none of my buisness..so... just an unfortunate situation..i wish all the best..




But going the pm route wasn't working according to other posters.


----------



## SelahOco (Aug 1, 2011)

Is complaining thru paypal not working for people?  Just curious as to why SF would need to be contacted again at this point.  Paypal won't just fix it?


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 1, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Soooooo... I've been lurking hoping for the best but found
> out the worst ...
> 
> *What's a good name for this "gate?"*


 The Sparklin'Flamin'- gate? LOL


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> But going the pm route wasn't working according to other posters.



She doesn't care.  I saw a ton of "well known posters" on here that are on her FB and they have avoided this thread like the plague.  She couldn't be my homegirl scamming people and I was aware of it.  I would be on her head more than her customers are.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> I am .....I gotta be honest here..I really dont like the way GA called her out in the open on her FB page..If she felt the need to say something, I would have PM'd her...IMO that wasnt right...like the saying goes..2 wrongs dont make a right? nothing good came out of that....but again..thats just me..I dont know what the deal is but again, its none of my buisness..so... just an unfortunate situation..i wish all the best..


 

You have got be kidding me? Let someone start a FB page about Boundless Tressess or what ever her business is and I'd be sure to sign on and post.

How dare you!!! she's a thief!!!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Aug 1, 2011)

SelahOco said:


> Is complaining thru paypal not working for people? Just curious as to *why SF would need to be contacted again at this point*. Paypal won't just fix it?


 

Why not?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

SelahOco said:


> Is complaining thru paypal not working for people?  Just curious as to why SF would need to be contacted again at this point.  Paypal won't just fix it?



OP's mom didn't pay via paypal. She paid with a money order.

OP, did your mom use a USPS money order?  I'd like to think she can file a claim w/ them if she still has her receipt.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 1, 2011)

SelahOco said:


> Is complaining thru paypal not working for people?  Just curious as to why SF would need to be contacted again at this point.  Paypal won't just fix it?



The OP actually send her money through money order.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> But going the pm route wasn't working according to other posters.


 Oh ok..but neither did this route either...just didnt seem like the right thing for her to do...didnt sit right with me..espeically since its really not her battle..


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> You have got be kidding me? Let someone start a FB page about Boundless Tressess or what ever her business is and I'd be sure to sign on and post.
> 
> How dare you!!! she's a thief!!!


 excuse me...? how dare i what?


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> I am .....I gotta be honest here..I really dont like the way GA called her out in the open on her FB page..If she felt the need to say something, I would have PM'd her...IMO that wasnt right...like the saying goes..2 wrongs dont make a right? nothing good came out of that....but again..thats just me..I dont know what the deal is but again, its none of my buisness..so... just an unfortunate situation..i wish all the best..


 Would you feel differently if you were one of the people ripped off though?

I didn't buy anything from her either, fortunately, but I still think it's an effed up situation that shouldn't be ignored. Since I've been on this site, I mainly buy from online vendors (shescentit and hairveda makeup about 80% of my staple products). So I'm glad that people are being made aware of her shady ways. If either of those 2 vendors started stealing, I would damn sure want to know about it by any means (forums, fb, youtube) so that I don't spend my hard earned money on them anymore.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 1, 2011)

Im not understanding why not either. erplexed



InchHighPrivateEye said:


> Why not?


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> I am .....I gotta be honest here..I really dont like the way GA called her out in the open on her FB page..If she felt the need to say something, I would have PM'd her...IMO that wasnt right...like the saying goes..2 wrongs dont make a right? nothing good came out of that....but again..thats just me..I dont know what the deal is but again, its none of my buisness..so... just an unfortunate situation..i wish all the best..


 
I can understand that you are in a rough position being the seller's friend.  I am really trying to see things from your perspective.  That being said, I don't entirely see where you are coming from.  

I don't see where GA called anyone out.  Seller called herself out.  There have been numerous attempts to contact seller and get this rectified.  OP had to start this thread because she was getting no response any other way.  Had your friend made some effort it wouldn't have come to this.  

I understand that you feel this is none of your business. However, while you are pointing out the wrong of the person who attempted to contact your friend on FB, are you pointing out to your friend what she is doing wrong?  Just wondering.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Aug 1, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> The Sparklin'Flamin'- gate? LOL



Works for me HAIRapy

I need to have 'the talk' again with my 12 year old 'bout
how these people out on the internet are not his 'friends' --
simply acquaintances, smdh


----------



## Windsy (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> excuse me...? how dare i what?


 
feel sympathy for this thief?

if anything I feel that GA was being more of an Adult friend than others who "just don't feel its the right thing to do."


I'm really....just


----------



## NJoy (Aug 1, 2011)

SO OT but, asummertyme, Maddy is SO adorable!!!  I just want to hug her!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

GABullDog(sp) did accomplish something.  Some people were unaware/in denial that SF knew about this thread and the complaints.  Now, we all know the real deal....  She don't give a ****.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Oh ok..but neither did this route either...just didnt seem like the right thing for her to do...didnt sit right with me..espeically since its really not her battle..


 So is what SF did to more than 1 person sitting right with you? I think if you're going to point finger at wrong people, your finger should be pointing closer to SF than GAB. GAB was helping out a fellow member... and trying to help SF too... on the itty-bitty chance that she didn't know about this thread.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 1, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> The Sparklin'Flamin'- gate? LOL


 
The Order-All-The-BT-You-Want-But-You-Ain't-Getting-Jack-Gate.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Oh ok..but neither did this route either...just didnt seem like the right thing for her to do...didnt sit right with me..espeically since its really not her battle..



asummertyme
For the OP, what would you suggest she do? All attempts at contacting  Boundless Tresses to remedy the situation have gone unanswered.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> Would you feel differently if you were one of the people ripped off though?
> 
> I didn't buy anything from her either, fortunately, but I still think it's an effed up situation that shouldn't be ignored. Since I've been on this site, I mainly buy from online vendors (shescentit and hairveda makeup about 80% of my staple products). So I'm glad that people are being made aware of her shady ways. If either of those 2 vendors started stealing, I would damn sure want to know about it by any means (forums, fb, youtube) so that I don't spend my hard earned money on them anymore.


 I dunno what i would have done..cause its not my situation..but i am sure i would have gone thru paypal or another route..
make people aware..thats fine..on the hair board..in the vendor forum..hell even a revue on YT but on a personal FB? ..not me..
I look for vendor reviews as well..I am not against that ..


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> @asummertyme
> For the OP, what would you suggest she do? All attempts at contacting Boundless Tresses to remedy the situation have gone unanswered.


 if she would have gone on FB to message her..that, i could understand..cause it was her who lost money...but not GA...justsayin..


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> if she would have gone on FB to message her..that, i could understand..cause it was her who lost money...but not GA...justsayin..



I hear what you're saying, but the reality is that the OP didn't have access to her FB page.  Do you have any idea why SF isn't responding to the OP (who by the way ordered with a Money Order)?


----------



## empressri (Aug 1, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> I guess the only thing to do now is to get the word out to warn others. It would be cool if one of the youtube gurus who get a lot of hits could make a warning video.



Personally speaking I wouldn't do such a video. If I paid for something that I personally never got, then okay. But because someone else didn't get their stuff and me to go out of my way to make a video to warn other people? Hell would freeze over first.

If I have a beef with someone I'm not going to delegate, I'll handle it myself.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> So is what SF did to more than 1 person sitting right with you? I think if you're going to point finger at wrong people, your finger should be pointing closer to SF than GAB. GAB was helping out a fellow member... and trying to help SF too... on the itty-bitty chance that she didn't know about this thread.


  she was tryna help out? on her FB page like that? didnt seem that way too me..seemes like she was tryna embarass her if u ask me...its one thing to PM  someone..like the member did to me to alert me of this thread...its another thing to get on her page and go in like that..but yall right..its not my money so hey...
but again..that still wasnt the way to go about it to me..


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

empressri said:


> Personally speaking I wouldn't do such a video. If I paid for something that I personally never got, then okay. But because someone else didn't get their stuff and me to go out of my way to make a video to warn other people? Hell would freeze over first.
> 
> If I have a beef with someone I'm not going to delegate, I'll handle it myself.


  this.........


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> I dunno what i would have done..cause its not my situation..but i am sure i would have gone thru paypal or another route..
> make people aware..thats fine..on the hair board..in the vendor forum..hell even a revue on YT but on a personal FB? ..not me..
> I look for vendor reviews as well..I am not against that ..


 
Well I'm smellin what you cookin there, even though I don't agree. Aren't some of the members of the board FB friends with her? Do all you know each other on a personal level outside of the board? I'm asking because those people could be former members who no longer visit the board and therefore wouldn't hear about it any other way.

ETA: Your daughter is beautiful


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> You have got be kidding me? Let someone start a FB page about Boundless Tressess or what ever her business is and I'd be sure to sign on and post.


 
I am with you on this.  People need to realize that this not only affects OP but it also affects people who have or want to have a start up business themselves.  I, for one, am now very leary.  Between Sparklingflame and that 3" in 7 weeks broad, I won't be buying from anyone if they are not an established company.  If I can't make it myself or order from a company with a clear business repuptation that they want to protect, I will pass. 

I am bothered by the fact that some think that this is ok because PayPal will take care of it or whatever or because they have a relationship with the seller.  That is not the point. Not one of these people who are trying to defend foolishness or staying suspiciously silent would want to be taken for their money and would be all over the place campaigning for justice.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> I hear what you're saying, but the reality is that the OP didn't have access to her FB page. Do you have any idea why SF isn't responding to the OP (who by the way ordered with a Money Order)?


 none at all..no idea..


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> *We need a "Do not buy from" sticky thread *cause its not fair that we get ripped off.  I didn't buy from her but I'm mad for the others that did.



Come to think of it, this should be a sticky.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> I am .....I gotta be honest here..I really dont like the way GA called her out in the open on her FB page..If she felt the need to say something, I would have PM'd her...IMO that wasnt right...like the saying goes..2 wrongs dont make a right? nothing good came out of that....but again..thats just me..I dont know what the deal is but again, its none of my buisness..so... just an unfortunate situation..i wish all the best..


 
The only good that came out of it was confirmation for the OP (and us) that SF knows good and well she has ticked off customers and clearly doesn't care. It basically got rid of the "what if something is seriously wrong with her or her family" variable.

But, I agree, I wouldn't have gotten involved. At BEST it would have been via PM. But, I think the way gabulldawg approached it was respectable.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> Well I'm smellin what you cookin there, even though I don't agree. Aren't some of the members of the board FB friends with her? Do all you know each other on a personal level outside of the board? I'm asking because those people could be former members who no longer visit the board and therefore wouldn't hear about it any other way.
> 
> ETA: Your daughter is beautiful


 
thnx gurl!
I appreciate, and i undersatnd where yall r coming from..i truly do..i get it.....i hope everything workls our for the best in this situation..
nope..friends via LHCF and FB..i have quite a few FB friends from here..everyone is great and I enjoy thier commentary on the feeds..never any drama..i dunno if anyone else knows here outside of the forums tho..


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

empressri said:


> Personally speaking I wouldn't do such a video. If I paid for something that I personally never got, then okay. But because someone else didn't get their stuff and me to go out of my way to make a video to warn other people? Hell would freeze over first.
> 
> If I have a beef with someone I'm not going to delegate, I'll handle it myself.


 
That's completely fine. The only reason I suggested someone else help out the hair community is because Hairsoaper may not have a youtube following. I know if *I* were to go on youtube and make a video I'd probably get 20 hits at the most because my face is not known on youtube. So it would pretty much be pointless. But if you have someone that gets hits on a regular basis, especially a youtube hair celeb, then the chances of people seeing it are a lot higher. So in this case, I don't see anything wrong with a well known face helping out her fellow hair sisters.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> The only good that came out of it was confirmation for the OP (and us) that SF knows good and well she has ticked off customers and clearly doesn't care. It basically got rid of the "what if something is seriously wrong with her or her family" variable.
> 
> But, I agree, I wouldn't have gotten involved. At BEST it would have been via PM. But, I think the way @gabulldawg approached it was respectable.


 thats all im sayin...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 1, 2011)

hothair said:


> How does anyone know she didn't agree something with Den - who also btw mentioned she got the recipe off Nurse....?
> 
> I think the mods should close the thread and close her vendor account till its all sorted. Things are now speculation, all the advice possible has been given and people who lost money have decided to go the legal route which is the right way to go.
> 
> JMO


 
I spoke facts in my post.
Caisha's own post about *bugging for the recipe* also backs up my facts.
Have A blessed evening

xxxx


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 1, 2011)

All because you are FB friends with someone doesn't mean you are really "friends". GA had a lot of balls for doing what she did. All because someone didn't say anything doesn't mean they don't care. They probably don't want to get involved. This is a mess up situation but at the end of the day lets not forget who the real culprit is, SF, not her"friends on the net or FB. Besides its obvious that she doesn't give a damn so just expose her publicly because PMing her ain't working.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> I am .....I gotta be honest here..I really dont like the way GA called her out in the open on her FB page..If she felt the need to say something, I would have PM'd her...IMO that wasnt right...like the saying goes..2 wrongs dont make a right? nothing good came out of that....but again..thats just me..I dont know what the deal is but again, its none of my buisness..so... just an unfortunate situation..i wish all the best..



I don't get it, what's so WRONG about it? It's not like everyone, including her defenders, don't know that she's involved in scamming other people.  People cuss out and break up with each other on their walls and that's fine but telling SF that people are wondering about their products isn't? On her wall or in PM, it doesn't matter, she needs to know. There's no real 'polite' way of telling her to get her act together and cough up people's money. 

Dang, why are people trying to run around in circles with the subject? It is what it is and needs to be dealt with.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

NJoy said:


> SO OT but, @asummertyme, Maddy is SO adorable!!! I just want to hug her!


 thannks girl!! she is a terror tho..


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> if she would have gone on FB to message her..that, i could understand..cause it was her who lost money...but not GA...justsayin..


 
I could almost get your logic; however, you are not practicing what you preach.  You are here speaking up for your friend.  You are not the one who took OP's money.  How are you any different from GA?  People talking about OP handling things herself or pming or whatever so as not to embarrass or inconvenience the seller.  I think she should have her behind on her defending herself or her butt at the post office mailing a refund or I think anything goes.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> feel sympathy for this thief?
> 
> if anything I feel that GA was being more of an Adult friend than others who "just don't feel its the right thing to do."
> 
> ...


.........breath...go back..read..


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it's F'd up how people are getting on GABullDawg for being one of the only FB friends to publicly ask SF what's going on.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

Ladies please don't make this thread disappear. Keep it civil.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 1, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> CityGirlLuv said:
> 
> 
> > She started off as Naturallady. She changed to Stillalady when she relaxed her hair. She left the board during a period of mass bannings and when she came back, she came back as Sparkling Flame.
> ...


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I could almost get your logic; however, you are not practicing what you preach. You are here speaking up for your friend. You are not the one who took OP's money. How are you any different from GA? People talking about OP handling things herself or pming or whatever so as not to embarrass or inconvenience the seller. I think she should have her behind on her defending herself or her butt at the post office mailing a refund or I think anything goes.


excuss me..she is my FB friend...same way u are my LHCF friend..we dont do lunchs or ladies nite out...so lets clear that up..I just speaking up for what i feel is right..and i think a postiung by GA on her FB page was wrong...nothing more..nothing less..so whats wrong with that?


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I think it's F'd up how people are getting on GABullDawg for being one of the only FB friends to publicly ask SF what's going on.


 Im just sayin..I think that was OP's battle or whoever else lost thier money.. and its not people..its just me who said something..


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Im just sayin..I think that was OP's battle or whoever else lost thier money.. and its not people..its just me who said something..



Actually, I have seen a few people co-sign w/ you.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> excuss me..she is my FB friend...same way u are my LHCF friend..we dont do lunchs or ladies nite out...so lets clear that up..I just speaking up for what i feel is right..and i think a postiung by GA on her FB page was wrong...nothing more..nothing less..so whats wrong with that?



Folks need to realize that being friends here or on Facebook really doesn't mean anything in the end.  It's just another way to socially connect, but it doesn't necessarily mean you're connected socially.

People choose different ways to communicate or get involved and asummertyme, you nor gabulldawg need to defend yourselves.  The only person that needs to defend themselves in this situation is the owner of Boundless Tresses.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> excuss me..she is my FB friend...same way u are my LHCF friend..we dont do lunchs or ladies nite out...so lets clear that up..I just speaking up for what i feel is right..and i think a postiung by GA on her FB page was wrong...nothing more..nothing less..so whats wrong with that?


 
I agree, but following your logic, how is this different from GA?  You claim it is not her battle, but it isn't yours either.  I see two people just speaking up for what they feel is right.  You are not the problem here.  GA certainly isn't the problem either.  I am just saying let's be fair about this.  The problem is SF and she needs to show OP the money!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Actually, I have seen a few people co-sign w/ you.


 well dayum..where dey at..iz feel alone out here...


----------



## hothair (Aug 1, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I spoke facts in my post.
> Caisha's own post about *bugging for the recipe* also backs up my facts.
> Have A blessed evening
> 
> xxxx




Nobody knows what goes on with people behind the forum walls. Yes, you posted that information, but how did it help resolve OP's problem? IMHO all that is not relevant, if Den or anyone else had a problem with SF using their formula they would have taken it up with them ages ago.

And no I don't know SF, and while I do sympathise with OP and others affected I think this thread has run its course and restitution should be sought using legal means before the mob mentality goes too far.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I agree, but following your logic, how is this different from GA? You claim it is not her battle, but it isn't yours either. I see two people just speaking up for what they feel is right. You are not the problem here. GA certainly isn't the problem either. I am just saying let's be fair about this. The problem is SF and she needs to show OP the money!


good point...i give credit when its due...i shoulda mindededed my dayum bizness myself... but I gotta add in my defense..I said something about it on LHCF..not on GA'a personal FB page...and what I posted was far from trying to ebarass her..GA's post...not so much..IMO


----------



## empressri (Aug 1, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> That's completely fine. The only reason I suggested someone else help out the hair community is because Hairsoaper may not have a youtube following. I know if *I* were to go on youtube and make a video I'd probably get 20 hits at the most because my face is not known on youtube. So it would pretty much be pointless. But if you have someone that gets hits on a regular basis, especially a youtube hair celeb, then the chances of people seeing it are a lot higher. So in this case, I don't see anything wrong with a well known face helping out her fellow hair sisters.





Anyone with a camera can make a youtube video and post it. This thread is how long? Any type of drama attracts attention, hell, you could make the video and then post it to this thread and believe me a BUNCH of folks would be on that video like white on rice and a paper plate and a glass of milk and a snowstorm.

Eh, there's nothing more I can offer. This thread can get longer and longer and still she's out of her money and products.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> Folks need to realize that being friends here or on Facebook really doesn't mean anything in the end. It's just another way to socially connect, but it doesn't necessarily mean you're connected socially.
> 
> People choose different ways to communicate or get involved and @asummertyme, you nor gabulldawg need to defend yourselves. The only person that needs to defend themselves in this situation is the owner of Boundless Tresses.


good point Jan...


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I agree, but following your logic, how is this different from GA? You claim it is not her battle, but it isn't yours either. I see two people just speaking up for what they feel is right. You are not the problem here. GA certainly isn't the problem either. I am just saying let's be fair about this. *The problem is SF and she needs to show OP the money*!


 
That ship done sailed


----------



## DrC (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper

Please file a complaint to the RIPOFF REPORT website

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Login.aspx?returnUrl=/FileReport.aspx

When someone puts Boundless Tresses in the search Engine,  "Rip-Off Report-Boundless Tresses" will be the first thing to pop up, and the report will be there for everyone to read.
Sorry about what happened.


----------



## DejaVu2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ya'll made her HIDE her friends list 

LHCF women are gangster!!!


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 1, 2011)

empressri said:


> Anyone with a camera can make a youtube video and post it. This thread is how long? Any type of drama attracts attention, hell, you could make the video and then post it to this thread and believe me a BUNCH of folks would be on that video like white on rice and a paper plate and a glass of milk and a snowstorm.
> 
> Eh, there's nothing more I can offer. This thread can get longer and longer and still she's out of her money and products.


 
This forum isn't the end all be all when it comes to our hair care. There are countless other forums out there. Sure it would go viral with this place, but what about the people who don't give a flying fig about this site? Not everyone that is into hair care are members or lurkers on this forum. Someone else asked a really good question....has this information leaked to other forums. If not, that shows that the information isn't getting out to everyone. I'm not personally asking you or anyone else to make the video, I just put the suggestion out there.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I don't get it, what's so WRONG about it? It's not like everyone, including her defenders, don't know that she's involved in scamming other people.  People cuss out and break up with each other on their walls and that's fine but telling SF that people are wondering about their products isn't? On her wall or in PM, it doesn't matter, she needs to know. There's no real 'polite' way of telling her to get her act together and cough up people's money.
> 
> Dang, why are people trying to run around in circles with the subject? It is what it is and needs to be dealt with.


 whos running in circles?


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Wait. I just want to make sure I'm clear on this. The "she" we are referring to is SF or the friend? Are you saying that SF responded to you, actually ACKNOWLEDGED awareness of the issue at hand, then called you a tattle tell????!! Or this is still the friend we're talking about. I just want to be clear we're talking about SF and not still talking about the friend defending her.


 


gabulldawg said:


> I
> 
> *Sorry. I meant her "friend."* *SF never responded to me at all,* as far as I know. There were two folks who got mad at the fact that I posted a message on her wall and I guess were telling me off, as if I cared.  One is a lurker here, because she went off on me saying the things I said earlier.


 

This is where Im confused..I keep seein posts about SF deleting GAB from her FB page after the message was sent....but when I go back and read it, it says that "the friend" did it and not SF..Can someone clear that up...Did SF acknowledge the situation or not?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 1, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Ya'll made her HIDE her friends list
> 
> LHCF women are gangster!!!



 CHILE!!  Now it's official.  She ain't giving y'all back y'all money. 

Tell her like April told ol' girl... 

"We are going to get our funds back, We are going to get our monies back from you... whether we have to take it from yo pockets personally, take it out of yo arse personally or put you in jail. "  -Muffinismylovers @ 10:12


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Aug 1, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Ya'll made her HIDE her friends list
> 
> LHCF women are gangster!!!


 
Aw. I wasn't done looking at the friends list  


ETA: Between hiding her friends list and defriending GABulldawg, *sideeye* at how she just EXTRA doesn't give a damn about letting yall know that she knows. Damn, homie. A few months ago you were the man, homie


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Ya'll made her HIDE her friends list
> 
> LHCF women are gangster!!!



Mhmm because the woman knows about everything going on and wants to keep her scamming business afloat without the LHCFBI getting their magnifying glasses out and investigating.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> CHILE!!  Now it's official.  She ain't giving y'all back y'all money.
> 
> Tell her like April told ol' girl...
> 
> "*We are going to get our funds back, We are going to get our monies back from you... whether we have to take it from yo pockets personally, take it out of yo arse personally or put you in jail. *"  -Muffinismylovers @ 10:12


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

SuchMagnificance said:


> This is where Im confused..I keep seein posts about SF deleting GAB from her FB page after the message was sent....but when I go back and read it, it says that "the friend" did it and not SF..Can someone clear that up...Did SF acknowledge the situation or not?



SuchMagnificance No SF did not acknowledge the situation.  SF "un-friend ed" gabulldawg after gabulldawg posted the message on SF's FB Wall.


----------



## Silkycoils (Aug 1, 2011)

What in the HAYELL have I been missing in the hair forum?!!!


----------



## TayMac (Aug 1, 2011)

I think once you have lost trust and credibility then the respect also goes out the window. So I have no issue with her .....sparkless flame....being called out on FB on whatever. Its not my battle either but I truly dislike dishonesty and stealing.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

SuchMagnificance said:


> This is where Im confused..I keep seein posts about SF deleting GAB from her FB page after the message was sent....but when I go back and read it, it says that "the friend" did it and not SF..Can someone clear that up...Did SF acknowledge the situation or not?


 
A friend made the comment about GA just doing it for "thanks" on LHCF and SF deleted her from her friends list. SF hasn't acknowledged anything.  She just used her finger to "unfriend"


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> A friend made the comment about GA just doing it for "thanks" on LHCF and SF deleted her from her friends list. SF hasn't acknowledged anything.  She just used her finger to "unfriend"



I side-eyed that.  I think some members think a lot more of the thanks than it really is.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> well dayum..where dey at..iz feel alone out here...



I'm here and I agree with you and Empressri wholeheartedly. 



I'm not going to argue and hem-n-haw about a subject that has nothing to do with me directly because I refuse to give up my energy to something unproductive. *This thread (aside from entertainment purposes) has done absolutely nothing to resolve OP's dilemma.* 


As far as SF, I have no personal ties. Even if I had, I am not responsible for her behavior. I don't agree with what she's done at all, but I'm not going to jump to conclusions, show up at her house, and/or call her outside her name either. The only other advice I can think to give to the OP is to file a complaint with the BBB, with the USPS, random company review sites, small claims perhaps, etc. 


OP (and all others directly affected) I hope you're able to get your funds back.


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 1, 2011)

so it's only one person? and someone that paid with a money order?


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm here and I agree with you and Empressri wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank u


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> *This thread (aside from entertainment purposes) has done absolutely nothing to resolve OP's dilemma.*



Absolutely nothing? The fact that this thread is being bumped and is drawing attention is doing something. It's letting ME, other paying members, and lurkers know to go no where near that site with money in hand. 

EDIT: ALSO, it has given the OP different avenues that she can go about to resolve her issue or to help with closure since her mother paid with money order. People have provided links and information that she can use to resolve or to achieve some sort of end to this problem.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 1, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Absolutely nothing? The fact that this thread is being bumped and is drawing attention is doing something. It's letting ME, other paying members, and lurkers know to go no where near that site with money in hand.



I agree. It's a warning to others.

OP also got a few suggestions.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 1, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm here and I agree with you and Empressri wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This thread has done A LOT. SF has lost a lot of business because of this thread. He reputation is ruined and people think she's a thief. Yeah, this thread has done a lot of damage (rightfully so).


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

LunadeMiel baby is cute! Is she shooting a bird?  J/k


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 1, 2011)

hothair said:


> Nobody knows what goes on with people behind the forum walls. Yes, you posted that information, but how did it help resolve OP's problem? IMHO all that is not relevant, if Den or anyone else had a problem with SF using their formula they would have taken it up with them ages ago.
> 
> And no I don't know SF, and while I do sympathise with OP and others affected I think this thread has run its course and restitution should be sought using legal means before the mob mentality goes too far.


 

It helped by bringing the BACKGROUND in to this thread. You do not see me on here with any "Mob mentality" so do not clump me into any boxes!

Thanks!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm here and I agree with you and Empressri wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Blaque*Angel said:


> It helped by bringing the BACKGROUND in to this thread. You do not see me on here with any "Mob mentality" so do not clump me into any boxes!
> 
> Thanks!


 Hey girly!! how r been? How r the kids?  Sorry OP..OT..


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> LunadeMiel baby is cute! Is she shooting a bird?  J/k



Yes


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Hey girly!! how r been? How r the kids? Sorry OP..OT..


 

Hey sweetie, We are all good  Boys are too clever and getting big. Will PM you.  long time no speak.  xxx


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am thankful that this thread has stayed in the forefront. I initially kept reading because I hoped that this would be resolved positively and that nothing bad had happened to SF. I have learned from this thread different avenues to pursue a claim that I didn't know about. I can share what I learned with others. At some point in newbe days I considered purchasing this item. 

I hope that people who have had shady dealings w/ vendors here or elsewhere won't be afraid to post about it. If it means one less person losing their money, it is all worth it. It may not always be the popular thing to do but it is the right thing to do.

By the way OP filing a Rip Off Report is an excellent idea. I have seen that pop up several times in the past when googling reviews on products.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2011)

bronzebomb
no.  there have been several people that didn't receive their product or money back from SF.  some were able to get refunded through Paypal.  sorry for my tone, but does it really matter? i mean what if your were the victim and nobody else?  would it be a big deal then?



bronzebomb said:


> so it's only one person? and someone that paid with a money order?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2011)

by keeping this thread open, the OP and others have been given plenty of information on how to file a claim against this fraudulent vendor.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 1, 2011)

I dont really understand taking up for someone else when they dont even bother to take up for themselves. Furthermore I dont understand calling somebody like this your friend, my grandma used to say sleep with dogs and you get fleas, associating with someone who is known as a thief will let pple give you a side eye what if one day you want to start selling something and you come online for support, pple will always remember the you're SF's friend?? Willingly suffering over somebody elses wrong doing and they aint even sharing their ill gotten gains. Its even weirder if SF is an online buddy and ya'll never met and you're up in here and fb defending her.

And also something else I will never understand is why the victims are always villified more than the perps. SF stole money and yet pple are trying to find other ways to look at it to remove all responsibility from her. I personally find the whole 'well it didnt happen to you so you shouldnt care' sickening.

BTW I was using a general you throughout my post but well if the shoe fits...


----------



## empressri (Aug 1, 2011)

If it takes 34 pages for people to realize that they shouldn't order from someone that might have shady business practices...

Might as well hang it up. 

I remember wanting to order from a few companies and all I could find were old threads some a few years old about how folks never got their stuff. That was the only deterrent I needed. Didn't take 34 pages for me to go oh geee maybe I shouldn't buy this.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

empressri said:


> If it takes 34 pages for people to realize that they shouldn't order from someone that might have shady business practices...
> 
> Might as well hang it up.
> 
> I remember wanting to order from a few companies and all I could find were old threads some a few years old about how folks never got their stuff. That was the only deterrent I needed. Didn't take 34 pages for me to go oh geee maybe I shouldn't buy this.



A lot of people don't search threads, hence why every week I see a thread asking about what the best deep conditioner/moisturizing conditioner/protein conditioner is. By keeping this bumped people really have no excuse but to notice and to NOT order from BT/GS.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2011)

ITA with what you are saying, but at the same time, i'm kinda pissed that i tried to give her the benefit of the doubt in the beginning by telling the OP to not put her legal name out there.  at first i thought maybe it was just some minor error until after the thread was created, SF didn't contact her back and cashed her mother's money order.  i felt like crap for trying to in some way make light of the situation.

she isn't just a company.  she was/is a member here, who we were laughing and kickin it with on here.  it saddens me that there are just straight up evil crooks on here waiting to take advantage of people's money and their kindness. i used to be able to relate to her when it came to being a stay at home mommy and wife.  i don't even see that anymore.  all of this has left a bad taste in my mouth.  this is more than just a company robbing folks.  this is personal. (at least i feel that way)


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

empressri said:


> If it takes 34 pages for people to realize that they shouldn't order from someone that might have shady business practices...
> 
> Might as well hang it up.
> 
> I remember wanting to order from a few companies and all I could find were old threads some a few years old about how folks never got their stuff. That was the only deterrent I needed. Didn't take 34 pages for me to go oh geee maybe I shouldn't buy this.




Were they members here?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> .  all of this has left a bad taste in my mother.


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 1, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> @bronzebomb
> no. there have been several people that didn't receive their product or money back from SF. some were able to get refunded through Paypal. sorry for my tone, but does it really matter? i mean what if your were the victim and nobody else? would it be a big deal then?


 

Just asking for clarity.  I didn't want to read 34 pages of rhetoric for one complaint.

However, there were other means that should have been taken first.  Did the OP track the Money Order?  Could it have been lost?  Did the messages go to the junk mail?  Just asking...It seems a bit weird.  Some people received orders and some didn't?


----------



## hannan (Aug 1, 2011)

For those associated with SF, I understand that they're stuck between a rock and a hard place, but I would only wish that they would see where the posters in this thread are coming from. The point of this was not to bash her...understand that this is people's hard earned money that was taken. Sure, a pm would have sufficed on fb but how else was GA to reach out to someone that is openly cheating people?

I really hope a mod or the like can make a sticky thread - on this side of the board for all to see - about vendors to stay away from because like many of you said, there's no point in making this thread any longer than it needs to be. She's avoided the discussion here and has deleted GA so there's no point in really reasoning with her.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

Spongie Bloom said:


> I dont really understand taking up for someone else when they dont even bother to take up for themselves. Furthermore I dont understand calling somebody like this your friend, my grandma used to say sleep with dogs and you get fleas, associating with someone who is known as a thief will let pple give you a side eye what if one day you want to start selling something and you come online for support and pple remember oh shes SF's friend?? Its even weirder if SF is an online buddy and y'll never met and you're up in here and fb defending her.
> 
> And also something else I will never understand is why the victims are always villified more than the perps. *SF stole money and yet pple are trying to find other ways to look at it to remove all responsibility from her*. I personally find the wole well it didnt happen to you so you shouldnt care sickening.
> 
> BTW I was using a general you throughout my post but well if the shoe fits...



Couldn't agree more. This is what I meant by running around in circles, asummertyme. People are trying to cut her slack, remove responsibility, or give her the benefit of the doubt when at this point that's a futile effort and makes the defenders look gullible, naive, and somewhat uncaring for the customers that lost their money..


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 1, 2011)

All of this is a hot steaming mess. This is exactly why (besides no regulations on product ingredients but thats a different story) I do not purchase from online vendors. Gladly most of the ladies here are in their right minds. Let her try this foolishness with the wrong person and watch the outcome of that.


----------



## andromeda (Aug 1, 2011)

OP and others who are still out of their money with no products to show for it, I hope your issue gets resolved soon.

Usually I would expand on the nuances and dynamics of the seller-customer relationship but it seems that this situation is so clear cut that everything that needs to be said has already been said. By all accounts, SF is as wrong as a 300-pound cellulite-riddled, roly-poly woman wearing a halter top and poom-poom shorts on Flatbush Ave on a hot summer day. Dead. ***. wrong.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

If it takes *100* pages to make sure more members *and* non members see this thread and be alerted about possible fraud then I say why not!  Besides, OP and every member here has a right to participate in threads and post as many times as they like. 

I think this thread sends a strong message that we will not accept fraud and it doesn't matter who you are!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83
i am so mad at you right now!   here i am getting all emotional and you are pointing out my typos!
 you are just terrible! 


pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## SelahOco (Aug 1, 2011)

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> Why not?



I mean if the goal is to tell her how you feel, then that's one thing.  

But, if the goal is to get your money back - and she's clearly not responding...I would think Paypal would be able to offer some recourse.  Just curious if it's working for people.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Couldn't agree more. This is what I meant by running around in circles, @asummertyme. People are trying to cut her slack, remove responsibility, or give her the benefit of the doubt when at this point that's a futile effort and makes the defenders look gullible, naive, and somewhat uncaring for the customers that lost their money..


 Oh..ok..b/c u quoted me...so thats why i asked..


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 1, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> @pookaloo83
> i am so mad at you right now!  here i am getting all emotional and you are pointing out my typos!
> you are just terrible!


 
Yea, that was hilarious!!

shortdub78, don't be hard on yourself.  I think many here wanted this to just be a misunderstanding and be resolved.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> Just asking for clarity.  I didn't want to read 34 pages of rhetoric for one complaint.
> 
> However, there were other means that should have been taken first.  Did the OP track the Money Order?*yes*  Could it have been lost? *no* Did the messages go to the junk mail?*Chile please, what messages?*  Just asking...It seems a bit weird.  Some people received orders and some didn't?



Not being snarky...I understand that you didn't want to "read 34 pages of rhetoric" but the answers to your questions are posted throughout this thread.


----------



## SelahOco (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> well dayum..where dey at..iz feel alone out here...



I understand both sides.  I did what GA did to a vendor one time, but I was real sugary sweet with it.  "I think your products are great, but one of the members on my forum is having an issue and can't seem to get in contact w/ anyone..." Blah Blah...

I didn't regret how I said it, but I felt conflicted about putting it out there like that for other customers to interpret.  The difference is, though, that I did it on a company facebook page where you have to expect a certain amount of feed back like that.  At the time I didn't feel no way, but after other people started seeing it, I wondered.  I later found out that I could have PMed them on twitter - but I couldn't erase my discussion topic at that point.  

gabulldawg goes hard.   She a damn girly bull dog - to be expected.  But, I mean, she didn't really say anything wrong.  It's a weird, embarrassing situation so that's why I understand both sides.  You can say/do everything politely in this situation, but it's still messed up no matter what.

You could send a PM, but if she don't answer there's a question of whether or not she got it.  Then you could do it on the page - which is a little uncomfortable, but it's clear that the message was sent and received.

*I just saw what yall said about OP and the money order.  Thanks for clearing that up.*

Maybe SF will send you like 5 bottles to make up for it.  If she do, send me one cause I been wanting to try it.


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Not being snarky...I understand that you didn't want to "read 34 pages of rhetoric" but the answers to your questions are posted throughout this thread.


 
 Thanks for the cliff notes.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

SelahOco said:


> I understand both sides. I did what GA did to a vendor one time, but I was real sugary sweet with it. "I think your products are great, but one of the members on my forum is having an issue and can't seem to get in contact w/ anyone..." Blah Blah...
> 
> I didn't regret how I said it, but I felt conflicted about putting it out there like that for other customers to interpret. The difference is, though, that I did it on a company facebook page where you have to expect a certain amount of feed back like that. At the time I didn't feel no way, but after other people started seeing it, I wondered. I later found out that I could have PMed them on twitter - but I couldn't erase my discussion topic at that point.
> 
> ...


 guess i never saw that side of her..totally wasnt expecting that from her..but hey..i dont frequent the boards as much as i used too..


----------



## Mortons (Aug 1, 2011)

OP I hope you get your money back. And ladies, please never pay for anything with a money order again, especially online. You want some way of getting your money back in a matter such as this.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

SelahOco said:


> I mean if the goal is to tell her how you feel, then that's one thing.
> 
> But, if the goal is to get your money back - and she's clearly not responding...I would think Paypal would be able to offer some recourse.  Just curious if it's working for people.


SelahOco  Paypal cannot not help OP because she paid with a money order which has been tracked as "cashed."  Only people who used Paypal have gotten their money back.

I hope this helps!

ETA:  I saw your post about reading about the money order!


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> The Order-All-The-BT-You-Want-But-You-Ain't-Getting-Jack-Gate.



*ugly cries*


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> *I dunno what i would have done..cause its not my situation.*.but i am sure i would have gone thru paypal or another route..
> make people aware..thats fine..on the hair board..in the vendor forum..hell even a revue on YT but on a personal FB? ..not me..
> I look for vendor reviews as well..I am not against that ..



I'm still catching up on posts. But asummertyme So are you implying that you don't have the ability to hypothesize about what you would do in a situation that you're not directly involved in? It must be grand sitting in a bubble watching other people work out their problems while only addressing issues that directly impact you. Hmmm. Most of us, I think, empathize with others and are actually able to put ourselves in someone else's shoes figuratively without actually putting the shoe on. I think it makes one a better person. You ought to try it.  

Had you read the thread in its entirety, I don't know how Paypal would have helped me since I didn't pay by that route. GA found SF where she knew she could be found, and we all got the answer that we needed and that is she is a nonchalant "thief" (for lack of using a better word). As far as finding other venues to file a complaint, I'm going through all the legal means I know how. TRUST. And since this is the place where I found out about BT, and I know SF uses this forum largely to promote her business, the MORAL part of me feels obligated to let others know the TRUTH..a concept you'd be a more loyal friend, helping SF to find.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Why yall sending money orders for stuff??!! I need to open up a money order business because people stay paying for stuff in the era of Rush and Walmart Moneycards with money orders. What in the world??!!! lol


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> I'm still catching up on posts. But @asummertyme So are you implying that you don't have the ability to hypothesize about what you would do in a situation that you're not directly involved in? It must be grand sitting in a bubble watching other people work out their problems while only addressing issues that directly impact you. Hmmm. Most of us, I think, empathize with others and are actually able to put ourselves in someone else's shoes figuratively without actually putting the shoe on. I think it makes one a better person. You ought to try it.
> 
> Had you read the thread in its entirety, I don't know how Paypal would have helped me since I didn't pay by that route. GA found SF where she knew she could be found, and we all got the answer that we needed and that is she is a nonchalant "thief" (for lack of using a better word). As far as finding other venues to file a complaint, I'm going through all the legal means I know how. TRUST. And since this is the place where I found out about BT, and I know SF uses this forum largely to promote her business, the MORAL part of me feels obligated to let others know the TRUTH..a concept you'd be a more loyal friend, helping SF to find.


yes it must be grand.!!.yawn.
.please dont come at me sideways..i dont react well with that..
now u go back..and reread what i wrote, and then ask me in a manner that i came in this thread with..but dont puff ur chest at me cause ur on the net and its easy..


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Why yall sending money orders for stuff??!! I need to open up a money order business because people stay paying for stuff in the era of Rush and Walmart Moneycards with money orders. What in the world??!!! lol



WhipEffectz1

Hairsoaper's mother paid for it with a money order, as some people who are "old school" prefer to do.  I'm sure she knows now to pay electronically, (getting her daughter to do it for her) but that's besides the point.


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

DrC said:


> @Hairsoaper
> 
> Please file a complaint to the RIPOFF REPORT website
> 
> ...



I am. Thanks!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

If anyone doesnt like what i said..thats one thing..but please dont try to be disprespctful to me..thats not the way i came in this thread..its not the way i came at anyone..and i would appreciate the same respect back..if ur having a bad day... here have a glass of wine...
or read the bible
or exercise
but do not..try to be rude or nasty to me..when that is the last furthest thing that i was tryna do when i came in..folx asked me questions and i reply'd.
thats it


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> WhipEffectz1
> 
> Hairsoaper's mother paid for it with a money order, as some people who are "old school" prefer to do.  I'm sure she knows now to pay electronically, (getting her daughter to do it for her) but that's besides the point.



Right I understand but my 87 year old granny utilizes her debit card. lol


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> If anyone doesnt like what i said..thats one thing..but please dont try to be disprespctful to me..thats not the way i came in this thread..its not the way i came at anyone..and i would appreciate the same repect back..if ur having a bad day... here have a glass of wine...
> or read the bible
> or exercise
> but do not..try to be rude or nasty to me..when that is the last furthest thing that i was tryna do when i came in..folx asked me questions and i reply'd.
> thats it



Real talk!


----------



## God_Favor (Aug 1, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> Just asking for clarity.  I didn't want to read 34 pages of rhetoric for one complaint.
> 
> However, there were other means that should have been taken first.  Did the OP track the Money Order?  Could it have been lost?  Did the messages go to the junk mail?  Just asking...It seems a bit weird.  Some people received orders and some didn't?



 This is about more than one customer.

OP, is well aware of the process of tracking a money order. This was done weeks ago. She posted the findings in this thread.






sent from HTC EVO 

sent from HTC EVO


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> If anyone doesnt like what i said..thats one thing..but please dont try to be disprespctful to me..thats not the way i came in this thread..its not the way i came at anyone..and i would appreciate the same respect back..if ur having a bad day... here have a glass of wine...
> or read the bible
> or exercise
> but do not..try to be rude or nasty to me..when that is the last furthest thing that i was tryna do when i came in..folx asked me questions and i reply'd.
> thats it



Nobody is trying to be nasty to you. You stated your opinion and I stated mine. No harm meant. I don't drink, but the Bible and exercise part sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper 

I didn't read asummertyme's post the way you interpreted imo.  I read it to say she wouldn't have known what to do.  Period.

This is a sad and emotional situation that angers, baffles or hurts us all.  We are all passionate, but I know we can't attack each other.

Hairsoaper, you are the only victim here, along with those who aren't getting what they paid for.   We must not lose sight of that regardless of our feelings.

 ladies of LHCF


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> Nobody is trying to be nasty to you. You stated your opinion and I stated mine. No harm meant. I don't drink, but the Bible and exercise part sounds great. Thanks!


 girl u know that was not an opnion u stated in ur last comment..keep it real..u was mad..and i understand that..but lets keep a cool head..now go read that verse...


----------



## Windsy (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> girl u know that was not an opnion u stated in ur last comment..keep it real..u was mad..and i understand that..but lets keep a cool head..now go read that verse...


 

can you recommend a verse or 2...


----------



## Charz (Aug 1, 2011)

This thread makes me wish tags were back. I can imagine them now....


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> can you recommend a verse or 2...



I thought the same thing being silly! Lol.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> can you recommend a verse or 2...



bwhahahahahaha!!!!  I have no life today!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Windsy said:


> can you recommend a verse or 2...


 not really..


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> girl u know that was not an opnion u stated in ur last comment..keep it real..u was mad..and i understand that..but lets keep a cool head..now go read that verse...



 It's all good. Now help me get my money from your friend.


----------



## Noir (Aug 1, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I think it was iri9109 that said that the information is public anyway if you look hard enough for it.


That was me. Wanted to let peeps know that the information is out there in case they need it 


So SF deleted GAbulldawg from FB & also decided to hide her friend list, huh?  Why am I NOT surprised  . I'm just shocked that people here are so shocked that SF would do something like this. 

SparklingFlame BEEN known about this thread.. that was evident after she ignored her mention notifications and tags (even though she usually responds to them), blocked PM's after members tried to contact her regarding their orders and ignored paypal's attempts to resolve the complaints -- all the while posting in other threads and on FB. It's only when sh!t REALLY hit the fan that she went ghost. Besides, it's not the first time that SF has done this and whenever she gets called out for not sending orders or her piss poor service, she conveniently goes on a little hiatus until the problem has been resolved or blows over... and then members are right back ordering from her again.

Unless you know SF outside of LHCF/FB/TWITTER you don't really *know* her. I bet most of the people defending SF have never even had a conversation with her outside of the Internet before.  I also think that these 'e-friendships' tend to cloud peoples judgment and logic. I said the same thing after the personal information of lhcf members was blasted on twitter and people were blaming the the 'RT haters' lol, when I knew in my mind that it had to be one of the members of the RT clique (which in the end turned out to be the case SMH). ... That's how it always is on internet forums   I told ya'll then that it's always the most well-liked/popular/friendliest members that turn out to be the manipulative, lying, backstabbing ones 

I don't think that it was SF's intention to jack peoples money. I just think that she is a crappy business owner and got in over her head. At this point it doesn't matter though... Members have been cheated out of their money and she hasn't even attempted to address the issue like an honest and responsible person should.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Hairsoaper said:


> It's all good. Now help me get my money from your friend.



 but i am honestly sorry u never got ur stuff and i hope u do get ya bread back girly..(((xxx)))


----------



## Noir (Aug 1, 2011)

*Oh and a FYI:* 

SparklingFlame DID NOT steal any recipe. Den's recipe was a slightly altered version of Moe's Growth Oil, which was an alternative version of MTG. Moe was the originator of the homemade sulfur oil and shared it publicly on her fotki and multiple forums including BHM and NP, for people to do with it as they please. Den didn't even post a complete formula (no percentages or exact measurements) only that she poured an inch of sulfur into 32 oz bottle and filled the rest with oils. 

SF (minus some oils that den used in her recipe) created her own version of the oil that Den shared and received a nice amount of growth which peaked the interest of other members.... SF then decided to sell it and that is how BT came about. There was no secrecy or stealing going on and other members made their own version of Moe's oil also.  Den was fully aware of this and went on to start her own product line with a ayurvedic version of the sulfur oil called Ayurveda Growth Elixir. Bee Mine and Aut Gro were similar oils being sold around the same time as well. 

So yea... BT wasn't stolen and besides you can't copyright or trademark a recipe anyway, so once you post something like that on a public forum it's fair game.

Just thought I clarify because I feel that people are adding fuel to the fire, with false accusations and I don't want the thread to get shut down.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 1, 2011)

I think this thread accomplished a lot of things (especially if you read through it) because there were a lot of helpful suggestions made about fraud, getting money back, reporting someone who is stealing from people through an online business etc. 

The other thing is...it gives us an opportunity to think about what we expect from people we do business with. Like OP and others have said there's been a lot of members who were here for every other gate causing a storm but now its someone they're friends with its all quiet. We go wild on Asian BSS and the Shima's of the internet but we really can't say much because its Sparkling Flame and we used to trade jokie jokes with her? 

We keep claiming we want to support black businesses and each other but I'm sorry a WHOLE BUNCH of folks need to step their game up. Because I'm starting to see business as shady as what we were all supposed to be running from. Afroveda and Hairveda using bases 80% made but then claiming they need 15 days and 20 extra dollars for the 'hand-made' quality? Boundless Tresses bouncing with people's money but folks consistently worrying about HER health? There's a whole lot of trust and patience we've been giving to these women in support only to find out half the time they are cheating us.

I understand the position of her friends in theory but at the same time I don't understand. I can get being uncomfortable with someone contacting SF on her facebook page IF other means of communication were getting through but they weren't. I'm not saying you have any responsibility but if this were Ming Lee of Beauty Lane and you heard folks had been paying her, contacting her, and she wasn't responding would you still be uncomfortable? Because half of this escalation is because SF is doing everything a THIEF does and folks were still saying 'maybe this' 'maybe that' so people had to PROVE that yes they were being cheated and did deserve support.

Why...should anyone respect her or try to be sensitive to her when its obvious she doesn't care about anyone? Because honestly...if this was someone else I'm sure folks would be jumping, but because its her some people feel like we need to be in a position where we're extra careful and tip toeing. We're going to get the respect we demand and frankly this thread and other behavior in general makes me wary of supporting some online business started by LHCF members and others. 

People do scams by seeing who's vulnerable and who they can get money from, if all that happens to SF is people being pissed at her on the net while others defend or sympathize with her that doesn't exactly dissuade her (and others) from using us. Hence why this is 30+ pages and growing, to teach the lesson we're not suckers and even if its not my money I'm not happy with it being another member's money either.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the correction, Noir.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 1, 2011)

Noir said:


> I said the same thing after the personal information of lhcf members was blasted on twitter and people were blaming the the 'RT haters' lol, when I knew in my mind that it had to be one of the members of the RT clique (which in the end turned out to be the case SMH). ... That's how it always is on internet forums   I told ya'll then that it's always the most well-liked/popular/friendliest members that turn out to be the manipulative, lying, backstabbing ones



Hold up...what happened?


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 1, 2011)

Besides the fact that this sf is a THIEF what i get from this thread also is to MAKE UR OWN ISH you spend less money and you get more than one bottle


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

Noir said:


> That was me. Wanted to let peeps know that the information is out there in case they need it
> 
> 
> So SF deleted GAbulldawg from FB & also decided to hide her friend list, huh? Why am I NOT surprised  . I'm just shocked that people here are so shocked that SF would do something like this.
> ...


 
Damn, you just...  You just blew it out the damn water!! But the BOLDed is what got me. 

There is no such thing as an e-friend and if that fiasco that you described didn't tell folks what was up then, then I don't know what else would. 

The power of popularity is really something.


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 1, 2011)

I totally agree with what Noir and january noir have stated. Just because you click with someone online does not a friend make. Also, I feel sorry for asummertyme and gabulldawg for being put in the position where they were made to defend their choices with respect to talking to SparkingFlame.

After catching up with this thread, I have to admit that I am really, really disappointed in her behavior. How someone can justify taking other people's money and putting your name behind something that's poorly run is beyond me.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 1, 2011)

wow .... just .... wow @ this thread

phew that was a long, interesting and informative thread


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 1, 2011)

Didn't someone say Flame-gate or something?  I liked that one?

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## qchelle (Aug 1, 2011)

> I think once you have lost trust and credibility then the respect also goes out the window. So I have no issue with her .....sparkless flame....being called out on FB on whatever. Its not my battle either but I truly dislike dishonesty and stealing.



Exactly! Who cares about embarrassing her?! So what! She is a no good thief! I have never seen someone do such a piss poor job of avoiding responsibilities!  If you wanna be a thief, at least do it well! Like disappear from the internet world, change all of your SNs everywhere... but she just gonna sit on FB like people can't contact her?! If you gonna be a criminal, don't be a dumbass criminal! 

And I had liked her font, too 

*back to lurking*

Sent from my WX445 using WX445


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Didn't someone say Flame-gate or something?  I liked that one?
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



Flame-gate: the thread where her rep/cred/business went down in flames 

Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 1, 2011)

qchelle said:


> I have never seen someone do such a piss poor job of avoiding responsibilities!  If you wanna be a thief, at least do it well! Like disappear from the internet world, change all of your SNs everywhere... but she just gonna sit on FB like people can't contact her?! If you gonna be a criminal, don't be a dumbass criminal!



That's the only thing that confuses me because I can't look at her actions and see anything but a thief but um...did you forget people KNOW you SF?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe she decided to steal some money because some people were making fun of her bc style . I'm trying to understand this.


----------



## Okay (Aug 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Maybe she decided to steal some money because some people were making fun of her bc style . I'm trying to understand this.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

qchelle said:


> Exactly! Who cares about embarrassing her?! So what! She is a no good thief! I have never seen someone do such a piss poor job of avoiding responsibilities!  If you wanna be a thief, at least do it well! Like disappear from the internet world, change all of your SNs everywhere... but she just gonna sit on FB like people can't contact her?! If you gonna be a criminal, don't be a dumbass criminal!
> 
> And I had liked her font, too
> 
> ...



So true. Be smart about it. Instead of blocking your friendslist on FB, why not do THAT and block people from searching you as well?


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Maybe she decided to steal some money because some people were making fun of her bc style . I'm trying to understand this.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. this whole thing is awkward. I remember when she first started.   Hope the victims here get a positive and speedy resolution


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm reading here, people are actually trying to defend her actions by saying that it isn't any of their business if their "e-friend" scams people out of their money. Wow!


----------



## Be Positive (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, the SC State Attorney's office will know how and where to reach out and touch her.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 1, 2011)

I was thinking of not renewing my subscription but I dont think this is over yet. This thread may die down but there will be a part 2 and I gotta be around.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> I was thinking of not renewing my subscription but I dont think this is over yet. This thread may die down but there will be a part 2 and I gotta be around.



  You're paying an extra $6.50 to stick around on a site you don't even want to stay on for more SF drama? You can still lurk you know, most likely the drama will be in the hair care section since it concerns hair products.

This comment made my day.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 1, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> I was thinking of not renewing my subscription but I dont think this is over yet. This thread may die down but there will be a part 2 and I gotta be around.


 That's funny, you could still lurk tho


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Maybe she decided to steal some money because some people were making fun of her bc style . I'm trying to understand this.



LOL.  What did the style look like?


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading here, people are actually trying to defend her actions by saying that it isn't any of their business if their "e-friend" scams people out of their money. Wow!


who defended?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 1, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> LOL.  What did the style look like?


Like this:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=542909

Some felt the style was a bit "harsh".  Idk how many people let their opinions know on here but over on "the other forum" I saw some comments at the time, obviously from members here.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't visited her FB to confirm that her friends are now private but perhaps she made them private in an attempt to protect them (the friends) from any potential issues that may result from this situation -- protecting them from people potentially PMing them and/or contacting them in any way to discuss this issue. Just my speculation.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 1, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> Besides the fact that this sf is a THIEF what i get from this thread also is to *MAKE UR OWN ISH you spend less money and you get more than one bottle*



helllurrrrrrrrr!



For those who missed my earlier posts....

My current mix is...

*Moe's Growth Oil*
2 oz. Aloe Vera Gel
6 oz. Horsetail and Nettle herbs infused Grapeseed oil
*with*
2 oz. Coconut Oil
2 tbs. Sublimed Sulfur

Save your $$$$$


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

qchelle said:


> Exactly! Who cares about embarrassing her?! So what! She is a no good thief! I have never seen someone do such a piss poor job of avoiding responsibilities! If you wanna be a thief, at least do it well! Like disappear from the internet world, change all of your SNs everywhere... but she just gonna sit on FB like people can't contact her?! If you gonna be a criminal, don't be a dumbass criminal!
> 
> And I had liked her font, too
> 
> ...


 u go girl..tellem why u mad son?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 1, 2011)

Just browsing her threads. I sincerely hope this thread had no basis in reality for her . She never stated why she made it.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=546779


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I haven't visited her FB to confirm that her friends are now private but perhaps she made them private in an attempt to protect them (the friends) from any potential issues that may result from this situation -- protecting them from people potentially PMing them and/or contacting them in any way to discuss this issue. Just my speculation.



Protecting them from the backlash of her actions.  I wonder why instead of spending time doing that (locking down FB), how about she contact Hairsoaper and resolve this issue, woman to woman; not just as a businessperson, but as a grown responsible woman.  

I just don't get it.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 1, 2011)

Now that I read the scoop on the person who sells Boundless Tresses, I don't think I will be ordering from her. That's messed up on her part, though because she had a lot of customers. Now that she has taken the money and ran, I tried to search for her recipe on the back of her product but I'm not familiar with the names except for the sulfur part. Does anyone know the recipe? I'm going to make my own from now on.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Just browsing her threads. I sincerely hope this thread had no basis in reality for her . She never stated why she made it.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=546779



I seriously hope that this isn't her story.  However, I have a friend with lung cancer, but it doesn't prevent her from taking care of business.  I know everyone may react differently to news like that, but in the end, as long as you're breathing, you still do the right thing.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

Honey6928215 said:


> Now that I read the scoop on the person who sells Boundless Tresses, I don't think I will be ordering from her. That's messed up on her part, though because she had a lot of customers. Now that she has taken the money and ran, I tried to search for her recipe on the back of her product but I'm not familiar with the names except for the sulfur part. Does anyone know the recipe? I'm going to make my own from now on.



Honey6928215  It's been posted several times in this thread... you'll find it.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> I seriously hope that this isn't her story. However, I have a friend with lung cancer, but it doesn't prevent her from taking care of business. I know everyone may react differently to news like that, but in the end, as long as you're breathing, you still do the right thing.


Im with u on that one!..My daughters father, partner best friend and love of 11 years, at 38 years old..needs a heart transplant...but we keep it moving...we have a 3 year old to raise and we just move on...its tuff..but u gotta keep on going..!keep the faith and stay positive..
Oh..39 today


----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know SF at all, but how the heck can you hold her friends responsible for what she did? Whether they choose to get involved or not, SF is still the only person responsible for the missing money and the missing product. That is who the customers have an agreement with. We need to stop turning on each other and focus on the real culprit, keyword focus. I like this forum but sometimes I tell ya...


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Just browsing her threads. I sincerely hope this thread had no basis in reality for her . She never stated why she made it.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=546779



Sheesh...that's the problem with jacking up your reputation. I never saw that but considering whats happening in her business and the way she's treating it I don't t know if she has genuine problem because...well lying liars and all that. She lost that trust.

For all I know she could have been setting up an alibi and the money she jacked off Boundless Tresses helped take her from business to first class on her trip to the Bahamas.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 1, 2011)

I know y'all Im a mess.  But nah son. I gotta be a PAID member for Round 2. 



Aireen said:


> You're paying an extra $6.50 to stick around on a site you don't even want to stay on for more SF drama? You can still lurk you know, most likely the drama will be in the hair care section since it concerns hair products.
> 
> This comment made my day.


 


jerseygurl said:


> That's funny, you could still lurk tho


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yall don't even know.  Apparently at least one of them lurks on here and tried to call me out saying I only got involved for the thanks....so yeah...


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> @Honey6928215 It's been posted several times in this thread... you'll find it.


 
Thanks! I'm so sorry this has happened to those who have ordered from her. I really wanted to try her products but never gotten around to ordering. Something always comes up but now I see this as a sign.


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Im with u on that one!..My daughters father, partner best friend and love of 11 years, at 38 years old..needs a heart transplant...but we keep it moving...we have a 3 year old to raise and we just move on...its tuff..but u gotta keep on going..!keep the faith and stay positive..
> Oh..39 today



   God is GOOD!  Tell your DH to keep on keeping on!  I pray he gets that transplant.  He will!


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Like this:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=542909
> 
> Some felt the style was a bit "harsh".  Idk how many people let their opinions know on here but over on "the other forum" I saw some comments at the time, obviously from members here.



Was SO not expecting that.  erplexed   Looks like pics from Pride 2002.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> Protecting them from the backlash of her actions.  I wonder why instead of spending time doing that (locking down FB), how about she contact Hairsoaper and resolve this issue, woman to woman; not just as a businessperson, but as a grown responsible woman.
> 
> I just don't get it.


I know january noir - I wasn't defending just speculating why she might have done that. That's all. I definitely understand everyone's perspective on the matter. I'm shame to say that I was one of the few to receive my product but I ordered months ago for my dh who battled back from cancer.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

january noir said:


> God is GOOD! Tell your DH to keep on keeping on! I pray he gets that transplant. He will!


thank u thank u THANK U~ girl he is too!! 
  we stayed prayed up and he is in good spirits too... (((hugs)))


----------



## divachyk (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Im with u on that one!..My daughters father, partner best friend and love of 11 years, at 38 years old..needs a heart transplant...but we keep it moving...we have a 3 year old to raise and we just move on...its tuff..but u gotta keep on going..!keep the faith and stay positive..
> Oh..39 today


asummertyme - don't make me go to church up here. I will lift his name up in prayer. My dh battled back from stomach cancer. Praises to God he's healed.


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Aug 1, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Yeah I couldn't really type much earlier because I was on my phone, but yes she showed me.  Calling me out, calling me a "RunTellDat" and saying that I only went on her page to post because y'all told me to. Since I don't have a brain of my own.  I guess she thought that because I wasn't involved at the beginning of all of this. But I hardly ever come in the hair forum anymore. I saw the thread before, but assumed it was a one time thing and really I thought it was already resolved. I never thought that this was still going on.
> 
> In my opinion, when you do wrong you deserve whatever consequence you get. Be that a whooping, getting something taken away, or getting called out on facebook.  You can't get mad if you are called out on your trifling ways.
> 
> *Soooooo anyway, I am no longer her friend on Facebook.*







 wow


----------



## divachyk (Aug 1, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Im with u on that one!..My daughters father,  partner best friend and love of 11 years, at 38 years old..needs a  heart transplant...but we keep it moving...we have a 3 year old to raise  and we just move on...its tuff..but u gotta keep on going..!keep the  faith and stay positive..
> Oh..39 today





january noir said:


> God is GOOD!  Tell your DH to keep on keeping on!  I pray he gets that transplant.  He will!





asummertyme said:


> thank u thank u THANK U~ girl he is too!!
> we stayed prayed up and he is in good spirits too... (((hugs)))




YALL BETTER PREACH!


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I know january noir - I wasn't defending just speculating why she might have done that. That's all. I definitely understand everyone's perspective on the matter. I'm shame to say that I was one of the few to receive my product but I ordered months ago for my dh who battled back from cancer.



divachyk   I didn't know this about your husband. Thanks for sharing.
I'll pray for his continued healing!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @asummertyme - don't make me go to church up here. I will lift his name up in prayer. My dh battled back from stomach cancer. Praises to God he's healed.


 Say what girl?!!! whooo!!! Glory!!!!
 man o man.,..thats awsome girl!!! continued blessing!! wow!! i love that !


----------



## divachyk (Aug 1, 2011)

@januarynoir - thank you much. We sure need it. God is good. We done took it to church.   ETA: Thank you asummertyme. Holla at me if you need, I got the big guy (God) on speed dial.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @januarynoir - thank you much. We sure need it. God is good. We done took it to church.  ETA: Thank you @asummertyme. Holla at me if you need, I got the big guy (God) on speed dial.


 girl i sure will..i need them sometimes forreal!


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 1, 2011)

i just noticed that now she's hiding her last login date on YT...before it used to show the last time she logged in (which was pretty recent), but now it only shows her last activity/the last time she uploaded a vid.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 1, 2011)

Girls..i just wanna say..altho we may sometime be just cyber friends...but at times..we look to our internet pals..for prayer..and support when at times u cant even go to your family..or dont want to go to fam or "real friends" so it means alot and some of u guys over the 8 years that i have been here..have become good cyber friends..and I appreciate that...
Support is a great thing..i tell ya..
look at OP..she has the girls ready to bust out the baseball bat for her!


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Aug 2, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i just noticed that now she's hiding her last login date on YT...before it used to show the last time she logged in (which was pretty recent), but now it only shows her last activity/the last time she uploaded a vid.



smh, shady


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 2, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> Flame-gate: the thread where her rep/cred/business went down in flames
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Epic




Lol sounds good, but I think people are already calling it boundless tresses gate. 
Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## An_gell (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm shocked that she defriend @gabulldawg, that's really triflin. That is so messed up to defriend somebody because they won't hold you up in your wrongness..that's ridiculous and she should be ashame.

I'm a firm believer in "what goes around comes around" and you can't just do people any kind of way these days and don't expect it to come back to you, and it don't matter if you know them or not like my Momma (God rest her soul) use to say "right is right, and wrong is wrong" and she is so wrong on so many levels and for her to defriend this chick who didn't do nothing wrong but speak up and brought it more to her attention just speaks volumes. It's almost scary cuz you don't know who you ordering stuff from anymore..con-artist


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 2, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> who defended?


 I'll put it like if you weren't defending SF then my post was not referring to you. I saw an attempt being made to derail this thread earlier hence my post. Some of her other e-friends did a drive by through here not just you.


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 2, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> I'll put it like if you weren't defending SF then my post was not referring to you. I saw an attempt being made to derail this thread earlier hence my post. Some of her other e-friends did a drive by through here not just you.


 Oh..ok..cool


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 2, 2011)

Noir said:


> *Oh and a FYI:*
> 
> SparklingFlame DID NOT steal any recipe. Den's recipe was a slightly altered version of Moe's Growth Oil, which was an alternative version of MTG. Moe was the originator of the homemade sulfur oil and shared it publicly on her fotki and multiple forums including BHM and NP, for people to do with it as they please. Den didn't even post a complete formula (no percentages or exact measurements) only that she poured an inch of sulfur into 32 oz bottle and filled the rest with oils.
> 
> ...




Like I said I spoke what I KNOW, NO FAKE Accusations or adding fuel to the fire!I'm out of this thread now...


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 2, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Lol sounds good, but I think people are already calling it boundless tresses gate.
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


 
I really like the Order-all-the-BT-you-want-but-you-ain't-gettin-JACK-gate that someone said  

I don't think that was it, but it was pretty close


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 2, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> Was SO not expecting that.  erplexed   Looks like pics from Pride 2002.



Her hair grows fast. Chick will probably be BSL in 6 months.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 2, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Didn't someone say *Flame-gate* or something?  I liked that one?
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me





Indeed, great title if I may say so myself.


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 2, 2011)

january noir said:


> Protecting them from the backlash of her actions.  I wonder why instead of spending time doing that (locking down FB), how about she contact Hairsoaper and resolve this issue, woman to woman; not just as a businessperson, but as a grown responsible woman.
> 
> I just don't get it.



THIS!!!! I wish I could thank this post a BILLION times! At this point, it isn't even about the business aspect of it. That's already down the toilet. Why is she finding it impossible to do the right thing - the HUMAN thing, by returning this girl's money?

Just take me and Malaika1 completely out of the equation for a second, because Paypal hasmade us whole. So that leaves just ONE person that is without resolution. Why won't she give the girl her $80 back? And to go so far as to unfriend people at the mere SUGGESTION that you do the right thing? Come on y'all, that's CRAZY - and y'all know it![USER][/USER]


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> But going the pm route wasn't working according to other posters.



Thank you!! My reasoning was that if she wanted to be ugly then i could be ugly too! There is no excuse for cheating folks out of their money and hiding from them. Why be polite and respectful when she's not?? And yes I did want to call her out and let other ppl know she is a thief! If I went on her page to rave about bt on her wall I'm sure that wouldn't have ben a problem, but since it was something negative I should have sent a pm??? Gtfoohwtbs!! If she didn't want to get called out she should have done what she was sposed to do! Ugh!

I can respect that others may not have gone about it that way but I can't even feel a little bad for what I did.  You think she does???


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

I also think some of the lames reported my page or something. I had a hard time logging in yesterday...  Going hard for a criminal...


----------



## toniy (Aug 2, 2011)

I jumped out of my lurk palace to hold my place and say, I hate that Flame-gate happened to you all and I hope it all works out.

I've tried BT because I was too lazy to make my own, but most importantly I've become a better LHCFBI because of this thread. 

AND, I have read every single word in this thread and its awful that the things that are typed can be taken so many different ways.
I am e-friends (not real friends) with some of my trifling cousins on facebook, they make me shake my head all the time and that's all I do...


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 2, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Thank you!! My reasoning was that if she wanted to be ugly then i could be ugly too! There is no excuse for cheating folks out of their money and hiding from them. Why be polite and respectful when she's not?? And yes I did want to call her out and let other ppl know she is a thief! If I went on her page to rave about bt on her wall I'm sure that wouldn't have ben a problem, but since it was something negative I should have sent a pm??? Gtfoohwtbs!! If she didn't want to get called out she should have done what she was sposed to do! Ugh!
> 
> I can respect that others may not have gone about it that way but I can't even feel a little bad for what I did.  You think she does???


 
Girlfriend, I respect you 1000%.  You have guts to stand up for what is right.  Sure, it is easy to criticize you cause you shine a light on others inaction. Some people don't want to get involved until something happens to them.  I would rather have a person like you on my team who willing to take a stand for what is right, regardless of who it is ,than to have someone sitting in the cut watching me destroy myself or others.  Don't spend even one minute feeling bad about anything.  You don't need to accommodate foolishness.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 2, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I side-eyed that.  *I think some members think a lot more of the thanks than it really is.*


 



I know this is a derailment of the thread, but I just have to know:  WHAT'S THE REAL DEAL WITH THE "THANKS"?

I know that it's used to compliment people or to signal agreement, but is there something else?

Are the "thanks" like frequent flier miles?  Can they be used when to purchase an airline ticket?

Can you book your stay at a hotel based on LHCF thanks?

Can you use them to pay your rent or mortgage?

Can you use them towards student loans?

Can you use them for groceries?

I even Googled this and got nada.

Somebody please tell me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow @ this thread.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 2, 2011)

darlingdiva said:


> I know this is a derailment of the thread, but I just have to know:  WHAT'S THE REAL DEAL WITH THE "THANKS"?
> 
> I know that it's used to compliment people or to signal agreement, but is there something else?
> 
> ...



I believe it's connected to psychology; it's a positive reinforcement and someone feels pleasure from receiving the 'thanks' for what they've said, which encourages them to carry on trying to say popular/good/nice things. LOL it's true


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 2, 2011)

^I know.  I was just being silly...kind of.  I just see how some people are about the thanks and was wondering why it's really that serious.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 2, 2011)

darlingdiva said:


> ^I know.  I was just being silly...kind of.  I just see how some people are about the thanks and was wondering why it's really that serious.



LOL, ok 

I know... and it's not just people, it's grown women at that


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 2, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading here, people are actually trying to defend her actions by saying that it isn't any of their business if their "e-friend" scams people out of their money. Wow!


 
I've read every single post and no one is defending SF so I'm not understanding why some people keep saying that. It's unanimously agreed upon that she is dead wrong. The issue should not be about why a bystander chooses to not become involved. It's about SF and her shadiness. 

I stated that I would not have gotten involved and that's me and my choice. I would not leave myself open to SF's friends going HAM on me for something that is not my business. I don't do e-beef (especially when it wasn't my business in the first place).

Every week someone is wrong by a business and post about it on this forum. I'm not about to be Super Save-A-Weave for somebody everytime they're wronged nor would I ask anyone on here to do that. But, I absolutely have no issue with anyone who chooses to step in. Just wouldn't be me.


----------



## hothair (Aug 2, 2011)

Since this thread is still going maybe it should be turned into an RT thread. That Moe's recipe I thought it was with Jojoba oil and horsetail with aloe vera gel/juice :scratchch:


----------



## Blue_Berry (Aug 2, 2011)

Smh at this whole entire thread. If only SF responded to the post it wouldn't had gotten this far. I guess she doesn't care about business and the people that purchase from her. It hard to trust certain people these days.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 2, 2011)

hothair said:


> Since this thread is still going maybe it should be turned into an RT thread. That Moe's recipe I thought it was with Jojoba oil and horsetail with aloe vera gel/juice :scratchch:


 

You can use either grapeseed oil or jojoba oil.  The both absorb really well, but the grapeseed oil is cheaper.


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 2, 2011)

hothair said:


> Since this thread is still going maybe it should be turned into an RT thread. *That Moe's recipe I thought it was with Jojoba oil and horsetail with aloe vera gel/juice* :scratchch:



You're right.  Den's stolen recipe was nothing like the Moe's Growth Oil.

I made my own sulfur mix last night and I'm going to let it sit/marinate for 24 hours before I use it.  This is what I used:

4 oz Castor Oil
4 oz Coconut Oil
3 oz Jojoba Oil
15 drops of Essential Oil (Orange)
2 TEAspoons of Sulfur Sublimed

I shook it every 30 minutes and when I woke up this morning, I shook it before leaving for work.  I'll use it tonight, so hopefully this will give me some extra growth.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 2, 2011)

An_gell said:


> *I'm shocked that she defriend @**gabulldawg**, that's really triflin. That is so messed up to defriend somebody because they won't hold you up in your wrongness..that's ridiculous and she should be ashame.*
> 
> I'm a firm believer in "what goes around comes around" and you can't just do people any kind of way these days and don't expect it to come back to you, and it don't matter if you know them or not like my Momma (God rest her soul) use to say "right is right, and wrong is wrong" and she is so wrong on so many levels and for her to defriend this chick who didn't do nothing wrong but speak up and brought it more to her attention just speaks volumes. It's almost scary cuz you don't know who you ordering stuff from anymore..con-artist


 
Why are you shocked?  Frankly speaking, I would have un-friended someone who posted some ish like that on my wall too!  That's what PMs are for.  My interpretation of that would have been that gabulldog was just being messy on my page.


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Why are you shocked? Frankly speaking, I would have un-friended someone who posted some ish like that on my wall too! That's what PMs are for. My interpretation of that would have been that gabulldog was just being messy on my page.


 
ITA! If I was being shady and trying to hide from my responsibilities and someone kept trying to bring them to light I'd unfriend them too. Really, what kind of friend are you to tell me I'm wrong? 

ETA:  I'd also hide my "real" friends, block my pm's, hide my login status, lurk, ignore mentions...


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a thought...but people are accusing folks of stealing formulations.  Have they considered that any bottle of conditioner is practically the same, no matter the brand?  Shampoo?  They are practically the exact same across the board.  People have been using sulphur, tar and a host of other items, including hot pepper in hair formulations for a very long time.  I wonder why these are the charges despite the historical fact?  Folks are acting like castor oil, coconut oil, jojoba, grapeseed oils etc. are all brand new.   Maybe to some..but not historically. 

The issue is that people were ripped off.  I'm appalled at this and, unfortunately, it makes me run away from supporting OTHER small businesses for fear I might fall a victim.  I'm just shocked.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Just a thought...but people are accusing folks of stealing formulations. Have they considered that any bottle of conditioner is practically the same, no matter the brand? Shampoo? They are practically the exact same across the board. People have been using sulphur, tar and a host of other items, including hot pepper in hair formulations for a very long time. I wonder why these are the charges despite the historical fact?
> 
> The issue is that people were ripped off. I'm appalled at this and, unfortunately,* it makes me run away from supporting OTHER small businesses for fear I might fall a victim.* I'm just shocked.


 
I think this is what some people are not getting; How do you think that will affect us supporting another vendor that is also a member here. It really makes is very hard to do so.


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> I think this is what some people are not getting; How do you think that will affect us supporting another vendor that is also a member here. It really makes is very hard to do so.



I'm not going to let this experience dampen my choice to support and buy from vendors who show up here.  You have to deal on a case-by-case basis.
There are a slew of great vendors with products here and I'm not slighting them because of Boundless Tresses.   I support and if I get ripped off, then the business is getting reported and/or rated X.

We should always be aware of your choice and the risks associated with purchases over the internet as well as brick and mortar stores.  Just be familiar with the resources and steps to take if you are ripped off in any way.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Why are you shocked?  Frankly speaking, I would have un-friended someone who posted some ish like that on my wall too!  That's what PMs are for.  My interpretation of that would have been that gabulldog was just being messy on my page.



I interpret people who claim to have a "business" but are actually in fact cheating people out of their money as being messy.  You get what you give IMO....

There are a few people on this board that I know IRL and actually have their phone numbers and even have been to their homes. If we were that cool I definitely would have approached SF in a different way (i.e., privately), but I still would have said the same thing! No need for sugar coating.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

kittenz said:


> ITA! If I was being shady and trying to hide from my responsibilities and someone kept trying to bring them to light I'd unfriend them too. *Really, what kind of friend are you to tell me I'm wrong?*
> 
> ETA:  I'd also hide my "real" friends, block my pm's, hide my login status, lurk, ignore mentions...



Do you mean that your friends don't hold you accountable? They would let you rip people off and not say anything? erplexed


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 2, 2011)

january noir said:


> *I'm not going to let this experience dampen my choice to support and buy from vendors who show up here. You have to deal on a case-by-case basis.*
> There are a slew of great vendors with products here and I'm not slighting them because of Boundless Tresses. I support and if I get ripped off, then the business is getting reported and/or rated X.
> 
> We should always be aware of your choice and the risks associated with purchases over the internet as well as brick and mortar stores. Just be familiar with the resources and steps to take if you are ripped off in any way.


  this........


----------



## TayMac (Aug 2, 2011)

january noir said:


> I'm not going to let this experience dampen my choice to support and buy from vendors who show up here.  You have to deal on a case-by-case basis.
> There are a slew of great vendors with products here and I'm not slighting them because of Boundless Tresses.   I support and if I get ripped off, then the business is getting reported and/or rated X.
> 
> We should always be aware of your choice and the risks associated with purchases over the internet as well as brick and mortar stores.  Just be familiar with the resources and steps to take if you are ripped off in any way.



I agree and I will also do my due diligence so that I am aware of their current business practices and reputation.


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Do you mean that your friends don't hold you accountable? They would let you rip people off and not say anything? erplexed


 
No, my friends know I'm above reproach  (I'm being sarcastic in case anyonw missed that the first time)


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 2, 2011)

Not to add fuel to the fire, but I also noticed that she was a paying vendor on LHCF ( her SN was in brown for a bit) but after awhile she stopped being a paying vendor because her name went back to the standard blue.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

Sf defriending Gabulldawg wasn't about stopping any mess from occurring, it was about further shutting down any means of people reminding her she stole from people.

Lol, innocent people handle their business before it gets to the point where someone has to post on your wall TO MAKE SURE you are getting the message and choosing instead to be dirty. Shrugs. 

Wouldn't care if a whole bunch of people jumped on her wall with comments tbh.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

As for what to call this gate, my humble suggestion: The ''You can send up smoke signals, talk to the spirits with chicken bones, and say Sparkling Flame in a mirror 3 times but I ain't NEVER replying to 'yo a*z*z!" gate.

Just my suggestion


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 2, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Do you mean that your friends don't hold you accountable? They would let you rip people off and not say anything? erplexed


 
That was not your place!  This issue is between her and the people she ripped off.  Not only did you stick your nose into something that did not concern you, you publicly posted it on her FB wall.  That was messy.


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That was not your place! This issue is between her and the people she ripped off. Not only did you stick your nose into something that did not concern you, you publicly posted it on her FB wall. That was messy.


 
Hold up, we putting people in their "places" now?  Where they do that at?  Who are you or anyone else to tell someone where their "place" is?


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That was not your place! This issue is between her and the people she ripped off. Not only did you stick your nose into something that did not concern you, you publicly posted it on her FB wall. That was messy.


 

messy? girl bye 

GA did good!!!!!! I would've done the same thing!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't even believe what I'm reading. SMH


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 2, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> As for what to call this gate, my humble suggestion: The ''You can send up smoke signals, talk to the spirits with chicken bones, and say Sparkling Flame in a mirror 3 times but I ain't NEVER replying to 'yo a*z*z!" gate.
> 
> Just my suggestion


 
Girl, you forgot to call on Candyman 3 times.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

LittleLuxe

I admire the creativity but ain't no way we are going to remember that later on down the road..


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That was not your place! This issue is between her and the people she ripped off. Not only did you stick your nose into something that did not concern you, you publicly posted it on her FB wall. That was messy.


 Screwing multiple people out of their money is FAR messier than 1 message on her facebook all day, everyday. GAB did the right thing. SF said **** their money, so **** her page!!


----------



## Curly Luul (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That was not your place! This issue is between her and the people she ripped off. Not only did you stick your nose into something that did not concern you, you publicly posted it on her FB wall. That was messy.


 


*With all due respect your comment isn’t very tasteful either *
*very messy indeed. *


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 2, 2011)

Why does it matter??!?!?!?!?!?!? The chick doesn't care anyway. People are going back and forth for no reason. Can we please move on...damn!


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Why does it matter??!?!?!?!?!?!? The chick doesn't care anyway. People are going back and forth for no reason. Can we please move on...damn!


 
 yes ma'am

I vote we vote on a name for this gate.


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

Everyone who wants to move on is free to exit stage left.  Stop bumping the thread if you want it to die....


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

I want a Double Caramel Magnum bar, but there aren't any left in the freezer.  Maybe we should go to the grocery store...  ?  Oh nevermind .. Yo Gabba Gabba just came on and my daughter would cut up if we left during her show.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 2, 2011)

The thread is going to die anyway ie the mods will kill it, probably.


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 2, 2011)

SF got folks goin hard in the paint in here, and she hasn't made a damn:


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 2, 2011)

We need to move on from the who said and didn't say something to SF. This argument is only causing the thread to be locked and it stupid to go back and forth because it doesn't matter. SF damn well knows this thread is going on and she damn well see people trying to contact her but the chick doesn't care. No one said they want the thread to die. Everyone wants to keep the thread alive but if we keep on fighting, its going to get locked. Point. Blank. Period.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I want a Double Caramel Magnum bar, but there aren't any left in the freezer. Maybe we should go to the grocery store... ? Oh nevermind .. Yo Gabba Gabba just came on and my daughter would cut up if we left during her show.


 
lmfao !!!! this done turned into an RT lemme read up and see what I missed just in case this junk goes to e-heaven


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

LushLox said:


> The thread is going to die anyway ie the mods will kill it, probably.



That's unfortunate.  I really and truly believe that SF's minions are coming in here w/ the side comments just so people can start acting up and the thread will be clanked and poofed.


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> *We need to move on from the who said and didn't say something to SF*. This argument is only causing the thread to be locked and it stupid to go back and forth because it doesn't matter. SF damn well knows this thread is going on and she damn well see people trying to contact her but the chick doesn't care. *No one said they want the thread to die.* Everyone wants to keep the thread alive but if we keep on fighting, its going to get locked. Point. Blank. Period.


 
I can understand this... but I didn't quote you because I was also referring to the "others" who think people should move on.  I see what you're saying though so that comment was to the "others".  Thanks for clarifying and don't be giving me the side eye.  Didn't you read I'm above that


----------



## TayMac (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I want a Double Caramel Magnum bar, but there aren't any left in the freezer.  Maybe we should go to the grocery store...  ?  Oh nevermind .. *Yo Gabba Gabba* just came on and my daughter would cut up if we left during her show.



OT: I hate that show but my 5yo loves it. I'd rather watch Max and Ruby!


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> yes ma'am
> 
> I vote we vote on a name for this gate.


 Boundless thievery gate


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> yes ma'am
> 
> I vote we vote on a name for this gate.



I think I read someone (I don't remember the poster) named her Sparkless Flame yesterday. How about Sparkless Flame-Gate?


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That was not your place!  This issue is between her and the people she ripped off.  Not only did you stick your nose into something that did not concern you, you publicly posted it on her FB wall.  That was messy.



 guess you told me! But for real, I will leave this alone so the thread won't get locked  at least not on my account..

And for the record I wasn't even taking about sf when I made that comment! I quoted who I was taking to and she responded!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is some crazy ish......ohwell:

The level of theivery is just


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, and Qhemets is a good vendor from this site. Just sayin',


----------



## Lynnerie (Aug 2, 2011)

Off topic but Dang Southernbella. I'm drooling over your avatar! Your natural hair is right back where your relaxed hair was already! Now thats inspiration!!! Let me go mix up my own BT so my hair can grow up and be like yours!

Ok back to the lecture at hand....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Ok back to the lecture at hand....




 Perfection is perfected, so I'm 'a let 'em understand. 

I just had to.  Snoop Dogg...


----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I think it's F'd up how people are getting on GABullDawg for being one of the only FB friends to publicly ask SF what's going on.



Ok, as someone who is one of her friends on FB, I need to ask why are people so pressed about her Facebook friends getting involved? What could we possibly say or do that would yield a more favorable outcome than what's already been done by those who aren't? It's friggin obvious at this point that she doesn't give a ****, and anyone who says something will probably get the same treatment as GABulldawg.

Not to mention the fact that everybody doesn't come over her to know about this thread. I just happened to notice it today because I'm bored at work with nothing to do and have been checking out parts of the forum I don't normally spend time in.

I wasn't even gonna comment because I think ALL of this is moot, but damn. There's ONE perpetrator here so why all the disdain for everyone else? And for the record, I think she's dead a** wrong and deserves whatever outcome she's faced with.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not tryna bring up old ****, but folks jumped on another poster when she started a thread on Mop Top Maven aka Gabbangirl or whatever her name is. I love her hair and she's pretty. Seems like a nice girl, but she did something similar to what SF did. Folks jumped on the OP.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That was not your place!  This issue is between her and the people she ripped off.  Not only did you stick your nose into something that did not concern you, you publicly posted it on her FB wall.  That was messy.



You are not GA's Mother so back the truck up. 


If  you don't want to get called out, then don't do anything worthy of it. It's not like this was a product swap gone wrong. When a person owns a business your personal reputation is on the line.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Not tryna bring up old ****, but folks jumped on another poster when she started a thread on Mop Top Maven aka Gabbangirl or whatever her name is. I love her hair and she's pretty. Seems like a nice girl, but she did something similar to what SF did. Folks jumped on the OP.



There have been other people that have complained in the past regarding BT and folks e-jumped on them  The only difference is this thread some how got everyone's attention and people that also lost money.

There are certain products you can't talk bad about no matter how awful their customer service is. I won't name them or risk the chance of being stoned to death


----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Perfection is perfected, so I'm 'a let 'em understand.
> 
> I just had to.  Snoop Dogg...



 I do this all the time.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Not tryna bring up old ****, but folks jumped on another poster when she started a thread on Mop Top Maven aka Gabbangirl or whatever her name is. I love her hair and she's pretty. Seems like a nice girl, but she did something similar to what SF did. Folks jumped on the OP.


 

Wasn't she very sick though?


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Not tryna bring up old ****, but folks jumped on another poster when she started a thread on Mop Top Maven aka Gabbangirl or whatever her name is. I love her hair and she's pretty. Seems like a nice girl, but she did something similar to what SF did. Folks jumped on the OP.


I remember that, but isn't Maven really sick?


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Not tryna bring up old ****, but folks jumped on another poster when she started a thread on Mop Top Maven aka Gabbangirl or whatever her name is. I love her hair and she's pretty. Seems like a nice girl, but she did something similar to what SF did. Folks jumped on the OP.


 
MTM got struck with a serious illness and eventually came back and announced it. SF is all on FB lollygagging and not giving two steaming damns that she robbed people. She clearly is doing fine and doesn't want to be bothered waiting on the next sucka to order from her site. Big difference.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Wasn't she very sick though?





Qualitee said:


> I remember that, but isn't Maven really sick?





Your Cheeziness said:


> MTM got struck with a serious illness and eventually came back and announced it. .




Or was she? *runs outta thread*  I'm just saying. So if SF was to come and she was sick and mail the products out woukd she be in the clear?


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> *Or was she?* *runs outta thread* I'm just saying. So if SF was to come and she was sick and mail the products out woukd she be in the clear?


 
This made me laugh soooo hard!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

kittenz said:


> This made me laugh soooo hard!




I'm for real though! Until someone called her out on her blog, and then more posters started having a fit, is when she finally made an announcement. When you have a business, you have to let people know of delays. Or just close down the site. Even her mom could have made an announcement.


----------



## TCatt86 (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Or was she? *runs outta thread*  I'm just saying. So if SF was to come and she was sick and mail the products out woukd she be in the clear?



But from what I gathered MTM was ghost from the internet world while she was sick. SF is not.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

TCatt86 said:


> But from what I gathered *MTM was ghost from the internet world while she was sick. SF is no*t.


 
^^^ this is why ppl are enraged


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

TCatt86 said:


> But from what I gathered MTM was ghost from the internet world while she was sick. SF is not.





> Seems like something fishy may be going on. In the comments section of  her last post, people are claiming they ordered items from her before  Christmas, have paid for them, had a tracking number showing the the  package had been sent, and yet they still, months later, have not  received the package and can no longer get a refund. And of course there  has been no notice on Moptop's blog about any of this. SMH.
> 
> According to someone in the comments, Moptop's mother said she was in the hospital, but no one knows this for certain..





> Yup, go read the comments. I think they got swindled. All these months  later and no explanation from Moptop. All they know is that someone  supposedly talked to her mother who said MT was in the hospital. She was  on twitter 2 weeks ago saying she would be posting last week, she never  posted a thing. And in the tweet, she never even mentioned anything  about those people's missing orders. Apparently, there are over 350 of  them. Someone said that's a good 15,000 dollars. SMH.


................



> Don't even worry about commenting because she deleted all the comments  from people saying that they got swindled. And she's shut down her  comments so nothing gets through. So even if you went on there to tell  your story, no one would see it. I think she pulled a stunt. And what  she's doing now is telling folks she's gonna send their refund, at least  the ones who haven't been *** out for more than 45 days. And I think  that she's not going to send those refunds at all. She's just putting it  out there. And when you want to go to her site to complain, you won't  be able to and no one will ever know about it.
> 
> They are talking about her on various hair boards, though. Most people  are defending her, of course, saying it the fault of the people who  bought the stuff. SMH


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW....a gate within a gate.....this is a first


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm for real though! Until someone called her out on her blog, and then more posters started having a fit, is when she finally made an announcement. When you have a business, you have to let people know of delays. Or just close down the site. Even her mom could have made an announcement.


 
IA.  Being a business person sometimes you have to be proactive.  Handle the situation before it affects your customers and keep them informed.  You'd be surprised how accomodating people can be if you're upfront with them.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> WOW....a gate within a gate.....this is a first









Calling it like I see it. Some people get passes and some don't? Nah they should all get the same treatment. Only thing is, Mop top sold jewelry.


----------



## TCatt86 (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> ................



Well I followed MTM on twitter and she really tweeting. She tweeted a little bit when she  posted an update on her blog. But from what I saw she fell back from e life. Now if she still hasn't refunded people their money after that long explanation that is a shame and inexcusable.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Calling it like I see it. Some people get passes and some don't? Nah they should all get the same treatment. Only thing is, Mop top sold jewelry.


 
But do we know that MTM didn't refund that money? As far as I know she did because I didn't hear anything else about it. But, correct me if I'm wrong. 

I guess I just don't understand how MTM is equally comparable to SF and why MTM's situation was brought up. She was in the hospital and is still down from this disease almost a year later.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Calling it like I see it. Some people get passes and some don't? Nah they should all get the same treatment. Only thing is, Mop top sold jewelry.



 @ that gif!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> But do we know that MTM didn't refund that money? As far as I know she did because I didn't hear anything else about it. But, correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand how MTM is equally comparable to SF and why MTM's situation was brought up. She was in the hospital and is still down from this disease almost a year later.




_I_ brought it up cause I felt like it!  Wasn't trying to compare the situations either, Just saying how Mop top was a member here and people jumped up to defend her cause she said she was sick. And if you read when I first brought up MT I said" not trying to bring up old ****." Which I did cause I felt.like.it.  I just felt bad for the OP in that thread cause folks jumped on her something crazy.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> _I_ brought it up cause I felt like it!  Wasn't trying to compare the situations either, Just saying how Mop top was a member here and people jumped up to defend her cause she said she was sick. And if you read when I first brought up MT I said" not trying to bring up old ****." Which I did cause I felt.like.it.  I just felt bad for the OP in that thread cause folks jumped on her something crazy.


 
LOL Lord. Ok, Pook.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread is on a downward spiral. Can we stick it the subject at hand?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> This thread is on a downward spiral. Can we stick it the subject at hand?




Ok, my bad.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok, my bad.



...................


----------



## Aireen (Aug 2, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> I'm not about to be *Super Save-A-Weave* for somebody everytime they're wronged nor would I ask anyone on here to do that.



  I'm gonna start using this irl...


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

This is just too much!!!!!!!!

All I know is, SF better be glad she didn't swindle me out of any of my money. A Facebook post would have been the LEAST of her worries.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 

step away from the keyboard STAT.....


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

BT!  It'll make your hair grow if you ever get it


----------



## Aireen (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> That's unfortunate.  *I really and truly believe that SF's minions are coming in here w/ the side comments just so people can start acting up and the thread will be clanked and poofed.*



Girl, there are people that will go in any thread to lurk and start more mess than intended for no reason. Grown women with kids and acting their offspring at it too. There are some shady people on this board that will start mess without even having a reason. Basically what I'm saying is, if it looks like an attempt to derail the thread, *IGNORE *it and ultimately *TRUST NO ONE*!


----------



## Aireen (Aug 2, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> This is just too much!!!!!!!!
> 
> All I know is, SF better be glad she didn't swindle me out of any of my money. A Facebook post would have been the LEAST of her worries.



LOL if it were me and we were FB e-bffl x 100, I would've wrote a post in my Microsoft Word, copied, then pasted it in an attempt to spam the CRAP out of her wall, inbox, pictures, etc.. I don't PLAY wit mah money, son!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

I just wanna say I am no longer concerned with BT cuz neither is SF

I am in this thread from here on out just for the lulz


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

kittenz said:


> BT!  It'll make your hair grow if you ever get it



That's a shame because I read a lot of good reviews about the product. Shoot, I wish I could have developed my own formula and and let my mom sell it. Folks would never have to worry about stuff like this happening because my mom doesn't play when it comes to business.


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 2, 2011)

kittenz said:


> BT! It'll make your hair grow if you ever get it


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> That's unfortunate. I really and truly believe that *SF's minions* are coming in here w/ the side comments just so people can start acting up and the thread will be clanked and poofed.


 
SF's Minions?!! LMFAOPIMP


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

kittenz said:


> BT!  It'll make your hair grow if you ever get it



Perfect slogan!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> SF's Minions?!! LMFAOPIMP



We loooove that movie!!!


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 2, 2011)

kittenz said:


> BT!  It'll make your hair grow if you ever get it


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here PPG.  It's just f'd up.  But hopefully OP and all others will go thru the proper channels to recover their money.  And hopefully the thread does not disappear so others can be warned. I saw one other complaint thread about long ship times.  One poster went off and SF came in, attitude typing (thats what I got from it), and it ended there - only a 2 pager.  I never ordered, but every now & again thought about it.  Would put it in my cart, but ended just purchasing sublimed sulfur to make my own.  Good luck to all & a warning for the rest.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Calling it like I see it. Some people get passes and some don't? Nah they should all get the same treatment. Only thing is, *Mop top sold jewelry*.



That could have something to do with it too.  Like I said pages back, when it comes to hair, we're all over it. In this case SF was selling a growth formula which of course people are gonna flock to because we all want WL hair in a month or less if possible.  MTM was only selling jewelry. You see, SF made her scam with the wrong selling product. Her products promised growth, you don't mess with a black woman and their growth, especially the ones on LHCF.


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2011)

ETA: Sorry In my original post I mean't Nurse not Moe



The recipe by Nurse not Moe (which inspired  Den to make her own) was shared and discussed with members on the forums and fotki  PRIOR to Den making hers and was simply natural oils and a heap of sulfur. This is the exact quote taken from Nurse's fotki 


> ******SULFUR MIX RECIPE FOR APPROX. 5% SULFUR MIX******
> *4 OZ castor oil you can mix coconut & jojoba to thin it out but I always do at least 1 oz of castor oil
> *slightly heaping tsp of sublimed sulfur


(the herbs and essential oils were not added to the concoction until much later and If you scroll to the bottom of the page you will see the updated version that was posted a yr or so after Den posted her similar version on here)

Den then made her own a version of the oil (which is *exactly* what I stated upthread I did not accuse Den of _stealing_ Moe/Nurse recipe) and shared it with the board.   HOWEVER Den didn't state exactly which oils SHE used... all she said was that she used natural oils with an inch of sulfur in her recipe and that best oils to use are coconut, jojoba and olive oil.. similar to the version Nurse made but minus the castor oil. Here is the post Den/Godsno1girl made 


Godsno1girl said:


> i fill the bottom about half an inch full of sulfur powder and fill the remainder with natural oils. the best are jojoba oil, olive oil, coconut oil



In  that same thread Den herself stated that she was inspired by Nurse's sulfur oil after going through her fotki. 

So then after Den, SF made  her version of the oil with olive and coconut oil minus the jojoba. Just like Den did with Nurse... all each one of them did was swap out oils. SF got here inspiration from Den and Den got her inspiration from Nurse. 

So the point is that Den was NOT the originator of the homemade sulfur oil. Moe had her version, Nurse had her version, Den had her version, SF had her version, Candy_C had her version, Aut Gro another version, Bee mine another version, Lenzi's Request another version, Patience Hair Oil another version and so on.... at the time everybody was making their own version and swapping info...there was no stealing from Den going on.  Besides you can't share a recipe on a PUBLIC forum for others to do as they please and then dictate what they choose to do with it there after.


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2011)

Blaque*Angel There is no need to feel attacked and leave. My post wasn't directed at anyone in particular... I don't even know who said what. I just noticed that a bunch of people were accusing SF of stealing den's recipe and I wanted to clarify.  Also  I didn't mean that you or whoever was intentionally causing trouble, so I apologize if my post came of that way. What I mean is those accusations about SF and others about stealing the recipe in order to profit from it, is not entirely true and its causing people to get even more riled up.  I have no reason to defend a liar and a thief but I do believe in playing fair and IMO there was nothing sinister about what SF did at that time.  

You're sharing your side from what you believe to be true and I am sharing my side from what I witnessed. Everybody else is free to believe what they want.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

Just so I'm on the same page....exactly how many gates are going on in this thread?


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 2, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Why are you shocked? Frankly speaking, I would have un-friended someone who posted some ish like that on my wall too! That's what PMs are for. My interpretation of that would have been that gabulldog was just being messy on my page.


 
well as the saying goes if you dont start nothing there wont be nothing. If you weren't swindling pple out of their money then you wouldnt have to worry about 'messy' pple callin u up on it


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been here for TOO LONG to not know the backstory to all of this. I really should pay more attention.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> Just so I'm on the same page....exactly how many gates are going on in this thread?





 

I have no idea.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> Just so I'm on the same page....exactly how many gates are going on in this thread?


 
The SF-Just-Don't-Give-A-Damn Gate
and
The SF-May-Or-May-Not-Have-Stolen-A-Recipe-That-Was-Publicly-Available-On-The-Internet Gate

So, my vote is 2. But there are sub-gates doing on, too.

ETA: The Who-Can-Make-Up-The-Best-Gate Gate


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

Only one gate imo. Other gates from the past have been mentioned tho


----------



## Peace in Prose (Aug 2, 2011)

goodhoecakes(1 week ago)


 Hello, I am an LHCF member, a lot of people are saying they did not receive their Boundless Tresses orders and﻿ are pretty angry. You may want to clear things up... Or not. 


*OKay, who are ya'll?lol...Somebody was getting straight flamboyant. I dare not post THAT message*


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

...goodhoecakes?

Lol, apparently when you encounter a thief you must treat them in the most gentle and respectful manner so as to not embarrass them or possibly hurt their reputation. Anything less is sloppy on YOUR part.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you see the other message on her YT though, the one that's hidden because of spam?


----------



## preciouslove0x (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Not tryna bring up old ****, but folks jumped on another poster when she started a thread on Mop Top Maven aka Gabbangirl or whatever her name is. I love her hair and she's pretty. Seems like a nice girl, but she did something similar to what SF did. Folks jumped on the OP.





BostonMaria said:


> There have been other people that have complained in the past regarding BT and folks e-jumped on them  The only difference is this thread some how got everyone's attention and people that also lost money.
> 
> There are certain products you can't talk bad about no matter how awful their customer service is. I won't name them or risk the chance of being stoned to death





wavezncurlz said:


> Wasn't she very sick though?





Qualitee said:


> I remember that, but isn't Maven really sick?





Your Cheeziness said:


> MTM got struck with a serious illness and eventually came back and announced it. SF is all on FB lollygagging and not giving two steaming damns that she robbed people. She clearly is doing fine and doesn't want to be bothered waiting on the next sucka to order from her site. Big difference.





pookaloo83 said:


> Or was she? *runs outta thread*  I'm just saying. So if SF was to come and she was sick and mail the products out woukd she be in the clear?





pookaloo83 said:


> I'm for real though! Until someone called her out on her blog, and then more posters started having a fit, is when she finally made an announcement. When you have a business, you have to let people know of delays. Or just close down the site. Even her mom could have made an announcement.





TCatt86 said:


> But from what I gathered MTM was ghost from the internet world while she was sick. SF is not.



I'm the one that started the other thread with good reason. I'm not going to talk about how it ended but..... I just wanted to clear up that she didn't "go ghost" after she stopped answering emails. She was still using her twitter account. It wasn't until around 500 or so messages on her blog, when she stopped using twitter. Around 600/700 messages or so is when she came to her blog to state her reason for absence. Me, like other customers were so frustrated with her because she never personally emailed any of her customers about why merchandise wasn't received over a month and a half later but still no refund. She made a statement on her blog and not on her store's website about what happened. Don't throw stones at me, I'm just stating facts. That is all.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

Peace in Prose said:


> goodhoecakes(1 week ago)
> 
> 
> Hello, I am an LHCF member, a lot of people are saying they did not receive their Boundless Tresses orders and﻿ are pretty angry. You may want to clear things up... Or not.
> ...


 

puh-leasssseeeeee post the flamboyance!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 2, 2011)

^^Just go to the YT(Caisha1) and look at the comments area...


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^Just go to the YT(Caisha1) and look at the comments area...


 
*goes off skipping to YT with a messy grin*


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't even understand why people are arguing over the msg that was left on her page. To some it would have been more appropriate to send her a msg privately.... and to others a public msg was sufficient. Everybody has their own way of dealing issues such as these and that's fine. Nobody here is the bad guy and the anger is should not be misplaced. SF is the villain here.

What some need to realize is that while SF was/is a cool _person_, BOUNDLESS TRESSES is a _business_. And when people get screwed over by a _business_ they rant about it and warn others about it PUBLICLY via online reviews, discussion forums, word of mouth etc.   

When Karen's Body Beautiful tried to swindle a member here with that bogus package and wouldn't resolve the issue people went ballistic and called her out on FB page. Nobody here complained... So why should SF or  her business be exempt from the same treatment? 

SF was treated more than fairly. Attempts _were_ made to deal with the issue privately and she chose to ignore them, so game on imo.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

*WHOA* Tikitubeable!?! 

you play with peoples $$$$ and growth aids and out comes the fire and brimstone

:gotroasted:


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

Noir said:


> What some need to realize is that while *SF was/is a cool person, BOUNDLESS TRESSES is a business*.
> 
> *And when people get screwed over by a business they rant about it and warn others about it PUBLICLY either via online reviews, dicussion forums, word of mouth etc. *


 
just about sums up the whole thread


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Aug 2, 2011)

Which video did you watch? 


ETA: Oh. Ne'ermind. LMAO @ how that one message starts off in regular lowercase letters and then the commenter just goes in.


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 2, 2011)

@ the yt comments


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^Just go to the YT(Caisha1) and look at the comments area...


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Well damn!!!  Folks going hard on Youtube. Looks like there are some non-LHCF folks who got screwed over as well. She gets whatever she deserves at this point. Seems like she is just all around wrong.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

OP, can you ask for this thread to be locked, so that it won't end up being poofed from the foolishness being posted in here?  At this point, that's probably the only way this thread will stay alive and not make it to the heavens.


----------



## TayMac (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang. It just got real on YT!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Aug 2, 2011)

GIFSoup
*Just Tipping Through!*


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> OP, can you ask for this thread to be locked, so that it won't end up being poofed from the foolishness being posted in here?  At this point, that's probably the only way this thread will stay alive and not make it to the heavens.



erplexed What foolishness??


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 2, 2011)

I see there are some few boundless tresses videos on youtube that are related to how much growth was obtained. Maybe someone should post a video about their negative experience with BT in that they didn't even receive their order to try the product????


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> erplexed What foolishness??



The same foolishness that gets every other thread on LHCF clanked or poofed.  You've been here long enough to know.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow @ flyblackchick... I really hope this thread doesn't go *poof*. It's a bad situation but I think some folks are taking it to extremes now.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I want a Double Caramel Magnum bar, but there aren't any left in the freezer. Maybe we should go to the grocery store... ? Oh nevermind .. Yo Gabba Gabba just came on and my daughter would cut up if we left during her show.


 
Unnnn Uhhhh 

This thing is in full gate swing! And you helped   ^^^^ heck this RT post is what sent me back in this thread



AHeadOfCoils said:


> OP, can you ask for this thread to be locked, so that it won't end up being poofed from the* foolishness* being posted in here? At this point, that's probably the only way this thread will stay alive and not make it to the heavens.


 
Those who live in e-glass houses can't throw e-stones......

if it goes to e-heaven...we all are guilty my friend....just ride it out and enjoy the good times


----------



## LushLox (Aug 2, 2011)

She is being torn a new one on her channel, silly girl she brought it on herself.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

...looks like it was more than 3 people.


----------



## KPH (Aug 2, 2011)

*whispers* which video?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Unnnn Uhhhh
> 
> This thing is in full gate swing! And you helped   ^^^^ heck this RT post is what sent me back in this thread
> 
> ...



I'm sure you could have found a messier post than that one.    Poor thang! 

Anyways, I'm sure the mods have seen this thread and all the nonsense posted in here, but it's treading on thin ice w/ all of the side arguments and now youtube post coming from here.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 2, 2011)

KPH said:


> *whispers* which video?




Just go to Caisha1's main page.




We need some more gifs in here...


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 2, 2011)

See, I knew it had to be more than just "3 people" who did not get their product. LHCF is a HUUUUUGGGGGGGEEEEEEE commuinity, many of which are lurkers who never post at all and non paying members. Adding to that the many other hair boards and hair/beauty websites where others are introduced to Boundless Tresses.

And people are questioning how much she could have truly made from this scam?! If it was even a couple hundred dollars to me thats A LOT! Times are too hard right not to be playing with peoples money!!!!

Ya'll know the famous quote!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn. People posted her address and all. I thought she lived in a house?


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang. This is why I mainly stick to my drugstore products... I'm scared of this kind of stuff happening. 

Ummm @flyblackchick IDK about all of that. She should have at least had a PO Box. People get crazy about their money. 

I'm laughing at how the comments get progressively worse though. It all started a week ago with the polite warning, then the random racist yesterday, and the stuff hit the fan today.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 2, 2011)

There are too many crazies out there for people to be posting her address. Caisha really needs to take care of this.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 2, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I'm sure you could have found a messier post than that one.  Poor thang!
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure the mods have seen this thread and all the nonsense posted in here, but it's treading on thin ice w/ all of the side arguments and now youtube post coming from here.


 

not looking to be messy.... pointing out exactly what my post said. You were having fun up thread, then you got all serious....

lighten up  if the mods aint trippin yet, neither should we......


----------



## LushLox (Aug 2, 2011)

LunadeMiel said:


> There are too many crazies out there for people to be posting her address. Caisha really needs to take care of this.




Indeed, what she's done is effed up, we all agree on that, but I don't want the girl to get hurt or her family intimidated.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 2, 2011)

Noir said:


> I don't even understand why people are arguing over the msg that was left on her page. To some it would have been more appropriate to send her a msg privately.... and to others a public msg was sufficient. Everybody has their own way of dealing issues such as these and that's fine. Nobody here is the bad guy and the anger is should not be misplaced. SF is the villain here.
> 
> What some need to realize is that while SF was/is a cool _person_, BOUNDLESS TRESSES is a _business_. And when people get screwed over by a _business_ they rant about it and warn others about it PUBLICLY via online reviews, discussion forums, word of mouth etc.
> 
> ...



I agree. And folks can act brand new if they want, but they know good and darn well that if it was THEIR MOTHER who had her hard-earned money stolen, they would be thankful to anyone who attempted to contact the business owner. I highly doubt they'd be telling the person, "dang, that was kind of messy of you", especially when said owner had been posting happily all over the internet.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

To be honest this thread doesn't need to go there nor does it need people who don't wish to be in involved or approve of whats happening to be coming in asking why people are still responding or why the thread hasn't been locked. (that only riles people up) While I can get the entertainment factor it really is no joke we got swindled (in terms of trust if not money) by one of our own.

I'd rather have the information flowing than a gif party.


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Damn. People posted her address and all. I thought she lived in a house?



Maybe that's where their mail for BT related correspondence goes to.  Probably a relative's apartment.  Who knows what shadyness is going on with that address.

Isn't SF affiliated with the Nation of Islam?  If so, this is just plain ole trifling and I'm sure Mr. Farrakhan would not approve.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 2, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> not looking to be messy.... pointing out exactly what my post said. You were having fun up thread, then you got all serious....
> 
> lighten up  if the mods aint trippin yet, neither should we......



That's my point. When they start tripping we won't know cuz the thread will be adlock2:'d/sent up, but carry on y'all.  Hopefully we won't have another 40+ page thread when/if another victim gets swindled by the SparklingFlame.  It would be nice if people can search, see this thread and KNOW not to order from her.


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 2, 2011)

woooow(flavor flav) this is crazy!! I'm reading thru this thread with my mouth open


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Damn. People posted her address and all. *I thought she lived in a house?*


 

That's the first thing that popped in my mind when I saw that address too. All up in NACA thread talking about she closed on her house in 3 mo. of going through the program when everyone else seemed to be having nothing but headaches. SMMFH


----------



## -PYT (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, members going hard


----------



## LushLox (Aug 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Damn. People posted her address and all. I thought she lived in a house?





MzPrince said:


> That's the first thing that popped in my mind when I saw that address too. All up in NACA thread talking about she closed on her house in 3 mo. of going through the program when everyone else seemed to be having nothing but headaches. SMMFH




Someone is saying that it's not her current address...


----------



## MzPrince (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ I sure hope it's not because it's certainly posted for the world to see.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ I surely feel sorry for the person who lives there now...


----------



## nzeee (Aug 2, 2011)

whoa; in 2 comments that YT poster was 'messier' than this 50pg thread ever was.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 2, 2011)

OH, I got one!! We can call it the damn-now-I-won't-be-able-to-get-a-ponytail-with-a-puff-bigger-than-my-head-cuz-SparklessFlame-won't-sent-me-my-siht gate!! 
Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

HAIRapy said:


> OH, I got one!! We can call it the damn-now-I-won't-be-able-to-get-a-ponytail-with-a-puff-bigger-than-my-head-cuz-SparklessFlame-won't-sent-me-my-siht gate!!
> Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 2, 2011)

@gabulldawg, Girl, those YT comments make what you posted on FB look like a song of praises erplexed

SF is inappropriate and from what has been presented, a thief. However, those comments on YT are just too much   A racial slur?  Really?


----------



## Okay (Aug 2, 2011)

wow at the YT comments......


----------



## danniegirl (Aug 2, 2011)

thoes yt comment are so sad and this is how things get really out of hand.

i think everyone should allow the op to handle things at this point and i  also think that yt post from irean5050 should be removed cause i traced  that name right back to lhcf and im sure someone with more time to  invest can start pulling her address and phone numbers also and she  doesnt even have anything to do with the whole situation but if things  get really out of hand it might come to the wrong persons door


----------



## Curly Luul (Aug 2, 2011)

_erplexed Wow @ Youtube comments...... I actually don't know what to say about that......... and i'm usually not lost for words.............. that's serious _

_Lol @ youtubers comment directed to or for us ( LHCF Women) on SF main u tube page. _

_2 words come to mind = Anger Management_


----------



## naturalTAN (Aug 2, 2011)

Crysdon said:


> Maybe that's where their mail for BT related correspondence goes to.  Probably a relative's apartment.  Who knows what shadyness is going on with that address.
> 
> Isn't SF affiliated with the Nation of Islam?  If so, this is just plain ole trifling and *I'm sure Mr. Farrakhan would not approve.*



 ......


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> I agree. And folks can act brand new if they want, but they know good and darn well that if it was THEIR MOTHER who had her hard-earned money stolen, they would be thankful to anyone who attempted to contact the business owner. I highly doubt they'd be telling the person, "dang, that was kind of messy of you", especially when said owner had been posting happily all over the internet.


Exactly. And I don't feel that GA's msg was malicious at all. She simply let SF know that people were upset about receiving product and that she need to deal with the issue instead of ignoring.  It's not as  if GA publicly insulted her or anything. 

Now those YT on the other hand are just taking it too far.  

OT: Great to see you back Southernbella. and your hair looks lovely!


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 2, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> thoes yt comment are so sad and this is how things get really out of hand.
> 
> i think everyone should allow the op to handle things at this point and i also think that yt post from irean5050 should be removed cause i traced that name right back to lhcf and im sure someone with more time to invest can start pulling her address and phone numbers also and she doesnt even have anything to do with the whole situation but if things get really out of hand it might come to the wrong persons door.


 
Hey there. That was me regarding that address posted not being current. You've got a point with what you said. :scratchch Unfortunately I can't erase the message. 

I think I'll just share the info I have with the OP so she can proceed with her case. Cause if someone messages me on there and I give it to them, who knows where it'll pop up!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 2, 2011)

How do you get on her main page. I'm on YouTube, but there are so many of her videos


----------



## Okay (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm.. How does that Zora chick know that we are "wowing" at the YT comments if she isnt a member here? 

"I'M NOT APART OF LCHF AND THERE ARE MANY OTHER PEOPLE THAT AREN'T APART OF THAT WEBSITE"


----------



## SVT (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay said:


> Hmmm.. How does that Zora chick know that we are "wowing" at the YT comments if she isnt a member here?
> 
> "I'M NOT APART OF LCHF AND THERE ARE MANY OTHER PEOPLE THAT AREN'T APART OF THAT WEBSITE"



Because this board is PUBLIC.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 2, 2011)

This has gone too far. People putting her address out there over some money. People can end up getting hurt or killed over this. It is not worth it. Sometimes you have to suffer a wrong and just move on.


----------



## DrC (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^^Thats what happens when a person steals money from people. 
They put themselves in the dangerous position of possibly getting hurt *shrug*




Health&hair28 said:


> This has gone too far. People putting her address out there over some money. People can end up getting hurt or killed over this. It is not worth it. Sometimes you have to suffer a wrong and just move on.


----------



## Curly Luul (Aug 2, 2011)

@ okay.......... i was thinking the very same thing my self.. or she might be a lurker? or she might be using somebody else's membership to read the topic? or she just might be a member............  erplexed

either way she has way too much anger, she could have made her point in a more dignified manner. Futhermore why is she annoyed at us?


----------



## Okay (Aug 2, 2011)

SVT said:


> Because this board is PUBLIC.



Okay...........


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow @ the youtube comments!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 2, 2011)

Dayum, what happned..when i left last nite we were praising the lord....done came back and its gone back to the dark side... Claaudehammercy!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 2, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> This has gone too far. People putting her address out there over some money. People can end up getting hurt or killed over this. It is not worth it. Sometimes you have to suffer a wrong and just move on.



omg.......wow...sadness..


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW...I really wish SF had came forward...these comments on YT are 

She needs to resolve thing ASAP she has kids.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

asummertyme said:


> Dayum, what happned..when i left last nite we were praising the lord....done came back and its gone back to the dark side... Claaudehammercy!


 

you didn't give out scripture verses remember....


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> WOW...I really wish SF had came forward...these comments on YT are
> 
> She needs to resolve thing ASAP she has kids.


 this................


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 2, 2011)

Windsy said:


> you didn't give out scripture verses remember....



 cause i dont know none!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay said:


> Okay...........



I think she meant it us very much public now. I read your comment, thought about it and typed: boundless tresses + fraud into google and this was thread was one of the top results.

SF underestimated the Internet age, you mess up and folks can see where you're associated (LHCF) and BHM also has a thread on her. She must have been thinking it was '98 or something because the net will tear your reputation to shreds.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 2, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> . *She must have been thinking it was '98 or something* because the net will tear your reputation to shreds.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Aug 2, 2011)

Xavier said:


> Don't act like ya'll don't remember when she spanked her daughter for wasting some hair products and then took pics of the baby crying. Not sure which screen name she was using back then. Thinking back it did get kinda ugly fast so that thread probably did go poof.erplexed


 


LittleLuxe said:


> Uh...what?
> 
> And y'all didn't realize something was wrong then?? Wow.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!
After that and a few other suspect threads of hers, I knew something was waaay off. 
I had purchased BT in the past, but after that beating/picture taken thread, I was through. She would never get my money again.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 2, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> I think she meant it us very much public now. I read your comment, thought about it and typed: boundless tresses + fraud into google and this was thread was one of the top results.
> 
> SF underestimated the Internet age, you mess up and folks can see where you're associated (LHCF) and *BHM also has a thread on her*. She must have been thinking it was '98 or something because the net will tear your reputation to shreds.


 
There are folks over there that didn't get product from her either?


----------



## DejaVu2 (Aug 2, 2011)

NEW INFO!!

I have inside information to believe SF has fled to Africa, and set her business up there.

Here is the village she's at






and these are her new potential clients






Majority are protective styling!! 

We need to get this info out to Africa but sadly I don't think these women have internet connection. Who is prepared to join me to warn our sisters back home?


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2011)

Is the address posted on YT the same address that was posted here by another member?

See that's why I didn't post her contact info on here myself because I know how people get and instead just let ya'll know that her business is publicly registered with her contact number in case ya'll need it. I didn't pay attention to the address on the site though...and I would hope that SF wouldn't be dumb enough to register her family's *HOME* address on a public website and  then steal peoples money. erplexed Goodness.


----------



## kittenz (Aug 2, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> NEW INFO!!
> 
> I have inside information to believe SF has fled to Africa, and set her business up there.
> 
> ...


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Charz (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG I AM SO DEAD ^^^



MY INNERCHILD iS WEEPING


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 2, 2011)

Quest for the perfect curl:

"I’m absolutely and 100% handing my mule over to the little baby Jesus on this one. BUT – the intent of this site is to inform my readers and assist my pals with making conscious decisions about their hair care and products. Recent evidence has been revealed that the owner of Boundless Tresses is allegedly no longer sending out products, but still cashing money orders and allowing orders to process. Several ladies have claimed their money was taken but they have not received any products nor responses from the company. However, you can still make orders on the site, as it’s still active.

Elle is taking a back seat on this one (too messy even for me), but I advise you guys not to order any products from the BT site until this issue is resolved.

xoxo"

Someone's personal blog.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2011)

I am officially


----------



## Hairsoaper (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW at Youtube is all I can say! While I DEFINITELY understand the anger, I think the poster would benefit themselves and others who have been swindled (like me) more by filing the same claims I'm filing. There is power in numbers, and an investigation is more likely to take place if more than one person reports something.


----------

